# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 7. dio

## Mukica

Ovo je nastavak topica *Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 6. dio*

----------


## MGrubi

ma nije guma uzrokovala upalu bubrega nego hladnoća a to ima više veze s radijatorima nego madracem

nije bitna boja plahte

----------

Aha, sad nije više guma kriva nego radijatori? A koje su boje radijatori bili?
Tinna Z, tvoja trudnoća i porodi su mi zaista misterija, šta je bilo s tim zadnjim uzv-om ? jesi li ga odbila napraviti ili je to, kako tvrdiš na topicu "Samo sto nisam rodila neasisitrano ali eto nesto mi se isprijecilo, ali eto sljedeci put hocu ili mozda necu jer bas bi ali ne mislim vise radjati"
NETKO zaboravio napraviti taj UZV.
 :?

----------


## gosca

ja bih imala jedno pitanje za fancy,ako moze.

ti tvrdis da drip,dakle infuzija umjetnog oksitocina,nije rutina.

pa mi sada samo objasni kako to da su meni slucajno htjeli inducirati porod na tri prsta otvorenosti,u jednom jaaako poznatom hrvatskom rodilistu,nikakvih medicinskih indikacija,sve pet....bez trudova (radilo se o laznima)

jer sta,pa termin je ionako za dva dana,pa kad sam vec tu jelte...
okrenula sam se na peti i nakon svade i rasprave su dobili lijepi telefonski poziv od  mog doktora da ako me samo pipnu da ce imati problema jer se radi o stranoj drzavljanki...da vidis kako su bili glatt...

dodatak-dijete je rodeno tek 10 dana nakon toga,4300 g,sa povrsinskom ogrebotinom (nisu  mi crijeva ispala) sa rijecima moje babice-da je porodaj induciran vi biste zavrsili na carskom...

meni se cini da je ovo gore od rutine...koju bi mi  jos i naplatili nakon toga jer  nemam hrvatsko osiguranje,ali eto zateklo me u zagrebu visom silom...

----------

> nije guma uzrokovala upalu bubrega nego hladnoća a to ima više veze s radijatorima nego madracem


dokad cete tako tupiti po svojemu? Upalu bilo cega u tijelu izazivaju uzrocnici- bakterije i/ili virusi. To nema nikakve veze s radijatorima niti gumom. Dajte se naucite necemu kad pocnete nesto decidirano tvrditi. Dosadne ste i ploca vam preskace. Mozda da probam razumljivije:
da se upala bubrega dobiva od hladnoce u Moskvi bi imali epidemiju upale bubrega, a ni Finska ne bi bila daleko.

----------

Oni koji se smrzavaju, kojima je hladno i koje su za to vrijeme na vlažnom i dobiju je. Đizus...

----------


## MGrubi

pa kako je dobila upalu bubrega, pa zar nismo stalno u kontaktu s bakterijama koje uzrokuju bolest kad organizam oslabi 
pa bila je na relativno sterilnom mjestu - bolnici

----------


## BusyBee

> nije guma uzrokovala upalu bubrega nego hladnoća a to ima više veze s radijatorima nego madracem
> 			
> 		
> 
> *dokad cete tako tupiti po svojemu*? Upalu bilo cega u tijelu izazivaju uzrocnici- bakterije i/ili virusi. To nema nikakve veze s radijatorima niti gumom. *Dajte se naucite necemu kad pocnete nesto decidirano tvrditi. Dosadne ste i ploca vam preskace. Mozda da probam razumljivije:.* 
> da se upala bubrega dobiva od hladnoce u Moskvi bi imali epidemiju upale bubrega, a ni Finska ne bi bila daleko.


Ovakve postove i ostale omalovazavajuce i uvredljive (mentalne onanije i slicno) ne zelimo ovdje. Ako nije vise preostalo nista drugo nego vrijedjanje, onda se, molim vas, suzdrzite od postanja.

Hvala.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> ja bih imala jedno pitanje za fancy,ako moze. 
> 
> ti tvrdis da drip,dakle infuzija umjetnog oksitocina,nije rutina.


Tvrdim da drip nije rutina, moje misljenje nije nikavo sluzbeno misljenje vec je temeljeno na cistoj empiriji i velikom broju zena koje znam da su rodile bez dripa u HR. zato tvrdim da nije rutina barme u ovim rodilistima ciju pakrsu poznam. Da se upotreba dripa smanjila zadnjih desetak godina i to je tocno. I da mi je drago zbog tog podatka i to stoji.

O goscinom porodu ne znam nista a isto tako niti zasto su je htjeli inducirati. Kaze da jesu ali opet gosca nije 100% HR populacije rodilja, tako da ne vidim sta time dokazuje. Istu tezinu ima da sad ovdje bilo tko izjavi: "Ako ja nisam dobila drip znaci da nije niti jedna rodilja u Hr". I da toj izjavi damo tezinu koju ne zasluzuje. Draga gosco, ako se tebi nesto dogodilo, zao mi je, ali nemoj molim te to svoje iskustvo odmah proglasavati rutinom.




> sa rijecima moje babice-da je porodaj induciran vi biste zavrsili na carskom...


Izjave ovoga tipa su mi u rangu kako ja kazem "prica s pijace",  a spadaju i  u "gatanja iz kave". Ne znam temeljem cega babica moze tvrditi da bi indukcija dovela do toga da se porod zavrsi carskim rezom. Mozda bi, a mozda ne biIshod indukcije je jako tesko predvidjeti. A pogotovo kad indukcija nije niti započeta pa se ne zna niti kakav je bio odgovor na primjenu oksitocina. . 
Indukcija poroda mora biti medicinski indicirana, s time se apsolutno slazem ali ova izjava goscine babice je pretjerana. Volila bi znati na cemu je utemeljena. Slazem se da ne treba nepotrebno inducirati porod oksitocinom ali izjavljivati sta bi bilo kad bi bilo isto je tako i suvisno i nepotrebno pa i opasno  :? 

BB, cudi me da nisi tako brza na tastaturi i ukorima kao moderator i u drugim slucajevima. Ocito je ovdje dozvoljeno i pozeljno omalovazavanje i vrijedjanje samo lijecnika i sestara.

----------


## MGrubi

fancy ima doktora i sestara koji zaslužuju vlastite spomenike, 
ali oni doktori i sestre koji se odnose neljudski prema rodilji ne zaslužuju ništa (možda otkaz)

----------


## fancy usisivac

Nitko ne zasluzuje nikakve spomenike zato jer obavlja svoj posao kako treba. To je posao koji je svatko od nas izabrao raditi. Neljudski odnos nema opravdanja i treba ga sankcionirati,  ali isto tako morala sam primjetiti koga se na ovom topiku smije omalovazavati i vrijedjati   :Smile:  
Nista novo, doduse. 

MGrubi, sta je to rutina po tvom misljenju? Na koliko posto rodilja otprilike neki postupak mora biti primjenjen da bi ga nazvali rutinskim??

Ja rutinom u rodilistu dozivljavam CTG kod dolaska, procjena vitalnosti bebe po Apgarovoj, injekcija ergometrina nakon porda posteljice (aktivno vodjenje III porodjanog doba), mjerenje temperature svako jutro u 5 sati (mrzila iz dna duse!!!), svakodnevne vizite itd......
Infuziju okscitocina temeljem iskustava iz nekoliko rodilista ne dozivljavam rutinom po mom shvacanju rutine. Ja bi rekla da je to postupak koji se u nekim HR rodilistima nepotrebno i prekomjerno koristi ali opet na nivou HR ne bi rekla da je rutina. 
Idem se preispitati kakve to ja zapravo imam poznanice, rodbinu i prijateljice.  :?

----------


## Zorana

Fancy, zasto kritiku dozivljavas kao vrijedjanje? Ako odredjen broj zena ima prigovor na tretman koji dobiju u npr. rodilistu, u kakav papir bi trebalo umotati te kritike da bi bile prihvatljive?  I sto sve treba uraditi da se te kritike cuju, i onako iskreno, iz srca shvate? Sumnjam da je ikome zabavno iznositi tu svoja bolnicka negativna iskustva...pogotovo kad je rijec o dogadjajima kao sto su porodi. ..Gdje se zena u jednom od najvaznijih trenutaka svog zivota tako ruzno stavlja u polozaj subjekta...i onda se jos i ismijava na njen racun kad se usudi nesto reci protiv "struke"..

----------


## Zorana

Htjela sam reci u polozaj objekta, ne subjekta.

----------


## MGrubi

rutinski po meni je ako se daje bez  potrebe (dobijaju svi osim onih koji idu na carski , cca 85% - izuzmemo mame koje znaju da je drip nepotreban bez medicinske indikacije i bore se za prirodni porođaj)
ima na ovoj stranici rezultati upita Varaždinskoj bolnici:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=136&Show=1782
gdje je u odgovoreno da se rutinski daje drip (i može se odbiti)

prirodan porod (PP) bi trebao biti standard a ne medikaliziranje, zar ja moram pročitati brdo knjiga da bi sebi osigurala pravo na PP
ja sam prešla 400km da si osiguram PP i doktora koji to podupire, nemaju svi te mogućnosti

drago mi je za tvoje poznanice i nadam se da će biti još više pozitivnih iskustava s poroda a manje horor priča

----------


## BusyBee

> BB, cudi me da nisi tako brza na tastaturi i ukorima kao moderator i u drugim slucajevima. Ocito je ovdje dozvoljeno i pozeljno omalovazavanje i vrijedjanje samo lijecnika i sestara.


Mislim da nisam brzopotezna i da vec dugo moderatori sute i ne reagiraju na svaku loptu (i vrijedjanje, grub ili otresit komentar) te pustaju raspravu da se rasteze puno dalje od pocetne, dokle god je konstruktivna i u granicama pristojnosti.
Omalovazavanje i vrijedjanje ne potice se nigdje na forumu pa ni ovdje.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ne znam, ja vidim razliku izmedju rutinskog postupka i nepotrebnog postupka. Rutinski ne znaci nuzno da je nesto nepotrebno ali bogme 85 posto poroda s upotrebom dripa ne moze biti medicinski opravdano. Ja sam najvise poroda dozivila u Petrovoj i zaista bi grijesila dusu kad bi rekla da je 80% zena tamo dobilo drip. Ili sam ja imala srecu da sam naletila na neke normalnije smjene doktora. A recimo na mojoj ljestvici je to zadnja bolnica u koju bi isla roditi. I nisam isla iako sam tamo spadala prema mjestu stanovanja.

----------


## Saradadevii

fancy usisivac
Gost
 Postano: ned pro 10, 2006 9:41 am    Naslov:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> Sta na afirmativnom topiku "Samo sto nisam rodila neasisitrano ali eto nesto mi se isprijecilo, ali eto sljedeci put hocu ili mozda necu jer bas bi ali ne mislim vise radjati" nije dovoljno zanimljivo pa evo vas ipak ovdje. .


da ja malo u tvome stilu uzvratim: cini se da i tebi nije dovoljno zanimljivo na nekim drugim forumima pa evo te ovdje.
(Da se razumjemo, ja ne mislim ja da je ista neobicno ili kontradiktorno u tome, a jos manje  za ironizirati)

I nije nista neobicno da zene nakon poroda koji su bili asistirani, razmisljaju o buducima ili potencijalno buducima ili retrospektivno (ako nece vise biti buducih) o neasistiranome.  Jer nisu bile zadovoljne asistencijom, na primjer.
Da ti se tu javi dvadesetak zena koje su to uspjesno ucinile, vjerojatno ne bi ironizirala; ali bi ih onda mozda krivnicno ganjala. Mozda da pricekas koju godinu.   :Smile:  





> Zanimljivo koliko je potencijalnih kandidatkinja za neasistirani porod ali eto u zadnj tren odustanu, jer sve se kunu da im se na putu isprijecila "patologija koja ih je prestrasila".


Sto je tu zanimljivo? Strah je normalna stvar. Ako razmisljas o neasistiranom, zasto bi trebao biti imun od straha?
Netko bi ti mogao ukazati i na to da je ta patologija mozda sasvim opravdan razlog za nekoga da ne rodi neasistirano. 




> Ili neasistiranim porodom nazvati porod gdje sudjeluje australski GP ( a da se pri tome zaboravlja da su GP -jeve u pojedinim zemljma educirani i izvjezbani za pomoc u porodu).


Vidim da pratis pozitivisticki topik pa onda mozda odes i do njezinih stranica na kojima se zanimljivih stvari moze procitati. Tvoja opaska se onda moze iskoristiti kao argument u prilog tome da ginekolozi asistiraju pri porodu svojim zenama kod kuce...




> A kunu se u porod kao cisto fiziološki dogadjaj. On jest fiziološki čin preko 90% slucajeva. U odredjenim postocima nije, bilo sa strane majke bilo sa strane bebe.


Mislim da se s ovime vecina ovdje slaze.




> Cudi me samo jedno, kako od tolikog silnog znanja i iskustva, a potaknuta "mesarijom" u HR bolnicama i trikovima kojima se doktori sluze da bi odvojili majku i bebu (UV lampa je jedan od trikova, ovo me dobro nasmijalo) nisam procitala ovdje da bi ijedna u HR iz ove "afirmativne sklupine " za neasistirani nakon poroda potpisala za sebe i bebu i par sati nakon porda otisle doma. Ja recimo ne bi dozvolila da na meni netko vjezba svoje "trikove i neznanje".


U logici se ovo zove logicka pogreska zakljucivanja argumentum ad hominem. Ideja je mozda ok, mozda nije, ali radje da se usmjerimo na one koji je propagiraju i da njih okarakteriziramo kao nedosljedne, prestrasene, kontradiktorne...
Primjecujem da tijekom cijele ove sage, vrlo cesto ubacujes opaske o tome kako se lijecnici "ovdje" karakteriziraju kao neznalice, kao oni koji svoj posao obavljaju traljavo, nestrucno itd...
Mislim da si u krivu. Vec sam ti to jednom bila napomenula, ali vjerojatno te ne mogu uvjeriti u suprotno, pa cu samo jos jednom reagirati i reci da, sto se mene tice, a to mogu tvrditi i jos za neke koji se ovdje javljaju,to nije istina. Problem ne vidim u nestucnosti lijecnika, nego u tome sto se bave fiziologijom, a obrazovani su da se bave patologijom. Dva svijeta, dva razlicita modela skrbi i dvije razlicite skupine iskustava "na terenu". 




> Osam kreveta ili osam strunjaca (velicine ne za malu djecu nego odrasle zene) ne vidim bas ustedu na prostoru osim sto se zaboravlja cinjenica da ta rodilista s osam kreveta nije lokalna bolnica s najnormalnijim porodima vec centar u koji se dovoze zene iz cijele HR i gdje se ipak generira velik broj patoloskih trudnoca. U nedostatku prostora nema prostorne odijeljenosti radjanja "nerizicnih" koji dolaze jer eto zive blizu ili zele tu bolnicu i "rizicnih" koje su tamo upucene iz recimo Dubrovnika i odlezale cijelu trudnocu. I bas bi bilo lijepo zenu s eklampsijom staviti na strunjacu, u slucaju da izbacimo bas sve krevete i stavimo strunjace


J

S dvije strunjace i sest kreveta mozes ponuditi alternativu onima koje ne zele lezati, polulezati ili sjediti na krevetu dok radjaju. Dakle, ne bi bilo, kao sto si primijetila, na ustrb prostora, samo se zamijene dva kreveta s dvije strunjace ili dva madraca (od ovih uklonjenih kreveta, na primjer). Moje spominjanje Jamieja i njegove nakane nije pravilno shvaceno. Oni je htio da sve prostorije u novom dijelu (koji je kao nekakav birth centar unutar rodilista, dakle, samo je za nerizicne trudnoce/porode, dakle, one s eklampsijom ne bi tamo ni primirisale), zelio opremiti bez kreveta (dakle, kade, madraci, lopte i slicno). A kreveta ima na ostatku odjela, koliko hoces. MOj point je bio u tome da je on, kao procelnik tog novog dijela, imao slobodne ruke u uredjivanju prostora, imao novac, ali nije mogao dobiti odobrenje da ga ne potrosi na krevete. Jer je krevet esencijalna alatka modernog porodnistva. Da bi se zanemarila, potreban je mentalni skok, a ne materijalni skok. Da bi se ukinulo brijanje ili klizma, potreban je mentalni skok, ne dodatna materijalna sredstva. Da bi se ukinulo rutinsko ubrzavanje poroda  potreban je opet mentalni skok, ne materijalni. Isto vrijedi i za odvajanje majke od njihove djece nakon rodjenja, i u bolnicama koje formalno imaju rooming in.





> a se pitam jel netko tko pise o nedostatku volje a ne novca i o uvjetima u HR rodilistima vidio kao zaista izgleda bolnica Sv. Duh. Velicinom prostora, komforom, brojem osoblja a tu priuamrno naglasavam koliko babica obavi te brojne porode, itd...


Stalno se pitas je li netko uopce vidio to o cemu prica, kao da je vazno to da se vidi prostor, zna broj babica i njihovih radnih sati, oprema itd... To sto ti pricas i ovo sto ja pricam su ti dva razlicita mentalna svijeta i sto nastavaka nam ne bi bilo dovoljno da ih priblizimo. Ti kazes da su materijalni uvijeti ti koji koce promijene. Ja smatram da se u bilo kakvim materijalnim uvijetima, mogu napraviti promijene, ako ima razumijevanja, volje i mitivacije onih koji mogu utjecati na te promijene. To nema veze sa Sv. Duhom, ni sa bolnickom praksom radjanja, nego sa svime postojecim u ljudskome drustvu. 





> Citat: 
> trebao se boriti rukama i nogama da mu u nove prostorije centra za radjanje ne ubace krevete, nego samo neke strunjace. 
> 
> Zabrijao je onako kako cesto ljudi u reformama zabriju, unatoc dobroj namjeri. Srecom, netko je u tom trenutku bio "s obje noge na zemlji" koji pri tome i sudjeluje u odlucivanju i snosi odgovornost pa mu nije dozvolio da stavi samo strunjace. *I dobro da nisu bili iskljucivi niti u jednoj namjeri*. [/b]


Vidis, ti mislis da je on zabrijao, jer ne znas za drugacije. Nepostojanje bolnickih kreveta na odsjeku za nekomplicirane trudnoce i porode, nije brijacina, nego logika fizioloskog poroda. Zene, kada mogu, ne penju se na bolnicke krevete i tamo radjaju, nego puze, klece, prigibaju se, cuce. Mozda zene u Hrvatskoj to ne bi radile. Mozda je gost u pravu i one koje zive u Hrvatskoj su svjetska i povijesna iznimka.
Ili mozda nisu. 
Necemo znati dok su kreveti imperativ.

Sto se boldanog tice: znaci, smatras da su tvoje kolege na Sv. Duhu, s osam kreveta, a bez ijedne strunjace, iskljucivi u svojim namjerama?


.

----------


## dijanam

Fancy, da li je moguce da pojam "rutinske upotrebe" ti i neki drugi lijecnici drugacije definirate?

Napisala sam kako su nam u zadarskom rodilistu prije neke tri godine sami odgovorili da je upotreba dripa rutinska (post mi je otisao neregistriran, kasno sam vidila).

Trudim se, ali se mogu sjetiti malo koje zene koja nije dobila drip ako:
a) je u rodiliste dosla dovoljno kasno
b) ga je izricito odbila

Cini mi se (dopustam da je moj dojam pogresan) da sve ostale dobiju drip. Ali evo, ne moram se niti oslanjati na moj subjektivan dojam kad imamo izjavu voditelja rodilista o tome (nesto staru, ali ipak). A radi se o rodilistu koje je jako puno napravilo u humanizaciji poroda i sigurno je medju boljima u drzavi u tom smislu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ne znam, ja vidim razliku izmedju rutinskog postupka i nepotrebnog postupka. Rutinski ne znaci nuzno da je nesto nepotrebno ali bogme 85 posto poroda s upotrebom dripa ne moze biti medicinski opravdano. Ja sam najvise poroda dozivila u Petrovoj i zaista bi grijesila dusu kad bi rekla da je 80% zena tamo dobilo drip. Ili sam ja imala srecu da sam naletila na neke normalnije smjene doktora. A recimo na mojoj ljestvici je to zadnja bolnica u koju bi isla roditi. I nisam isla iako sam tamo spadala prema mjestu stanovanja.


rutinsko ubrzavanje poroda je nepotreban i nepozeljan postupak.
Ima svoju pragmaticku svrhu ako imas tri radjaone i 10 000 poroda godisnje, sto u Hrvatskoj nije slucaj. A i u tom slucaju, potrebno je evaluirati i druge ucinke, osim pragmatickih.

Pravo stanje stvari bi saznali tek da svako rodiliste objavi svoje postotke koji su svima dostupni na uvid, I da ne varaju, mozda da im WHO napravi adjustment... 
Anecdotal evidence pokazuje da je to rutina u hrvatskim rodilistima. Iste anecdotal evidence cini se pokazuje da se to mijenja (iako mnoge koje izbjegnu ulete u zadnji tren u rodiliste). 
Buduci da nam nisu poznati friski oficijelni podaci, mozemo se samo natezati cije iskustvo je mjerodavnije.
Neoficijalini podatak za Rijeku, prije godinu i pol, je bio taj da je oko 90 posto poroda ubrzavano.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Tvoja opaska se onda moze iskoristiti kao argument u prilog tome da ginekolozi asistiraju pri porodu svojim zenama kod kuce...


Kad sam ja rijec rekla protiv asistiranog poroda kod kuce uz dobar probir trudnica za isti, kao recimo u Svedskoj. Nikad. Uostalom, ja sam govorila o australskim GP lijecnicima a ne o ginekolozima.  




> Primjecujem da tijekom cijele ove sage, vrlo cesto ubacujes opaske o tome kako se lijecnici "ovdje" karakteriziraju kao neznalice, kao oni koji svoj posao obavljaju traljavo, nestrucno itd... 
> Mislim da si u krivu


Procitaj pojedine postove na ovim topicima ponovno pa ces vidjeti epiteta i raskosi komplimenata spram doktora i sestara. A po tebi nitko to ne tvrdi. Molim te ponovno procitaj ako jos nisi uocila postove na tu temu. 
A na moj komentar o napustanju bolnice par sati nakon poroda jos se nitko nije javio. 




> nego u tome sto se bave fiziologijom, a obrazovani su da se bave patologijom.


 Da bi znao patologiju i patofiziologiju  moras poznavati anatomiju i fiziologiju. Evo, ja ti rado pokazem svoje biljeske s predavanja o trudnoci i porodu, 70% cini fiziologija trudnoce i poroda vjerojavala ili ne. Prvo ucis fiziologiju. Kao sto ja studentima kazem da prvo moraju barem 100 puta poslusati normalan nalaz na srcu i plucima auskultatorno da bi onda uopce krenuli slusati i uciti te pokusali prepoznati patoloski. I da moraju prvo nauciti xy varijanti normalnog EKG nalaza kako ne bi fizioloski EKG proglasili patoloskim a tek onda uciti patoloski. Ali, eto ti bolje od mene znas kako se educira u medicini, da se educiramo u patologiji, to si negdje procitala, jako te se dojmilo i sad okolo prodajes tu foru bez obzira koliko ta tvrdnja ima uporiste u stvarnosti. Ajde bas me veseli kad mi ti objasnis kako mi to ucimo i za sta smo educirani.

A kad predlazes promjene onda moras voditi racuna i u kojoj kulturi i tradicijskim navadama govorimo. Procitala si i sama da imaju strunjace u Varazdinu ali da ih zene ne preferiraju. Zasto, ne znam ti odgovoriti ali nisam niti previse zacudjena. Nemam nista protiv strunjaca, samo sam ti navela razliku izmedju tercijarnog centra gdje se upucuje gro HR patologije trudnoce i bolnice gdje mozes prostorno odvojiti normalne porode od patoloskih. Ja ne vidim prostora za takvo odvajanje u ovakvim prostornim uvjetima barem u Zg rodilistima i bijednoj kvadraturi kojom raspolazu. E tu nas koce materijalne prilike koliko god to tebi smijesno  izgledalo. 





> kao da je vazno to da se vidi prostor, zna broj babica i njihovih radnih sati, oprema itd...


 Ajde bas bi volila da mi se sudionice ove rasprave izjasne o ovoj tvojoj opasci, je li to za humanizaciju radjanja u HR vazno po njima ili nije. Ajde, bas bi volila cuti misljenje ostalih diskutantica.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Nadjite 100, 200 zena koje su rodile u Rijeci prije godinu, dvije i anketirajte ih pa provjerite taj neoficijelni podatak. Tko ti ga je iznio??? I temeljem kojih podataka? Govorim o ovom kvotanom:




> Neoficijalini podatak za Rijeku, prije godinu i pol, je bio taj da je oko 90 posto poroda ubrzavano.



Sad cu zbilja ici pitati za barem okvirnu procjenu pojedine giniće diljem HR kojima vjerujem da me nece muljati vezano na tu temu.

----------


## gosca

hvala fancy,

nije bilo potrebe da dovodis u pitanje ono sto  mi je babica rekla,ja njoj doista vjerujem,zasto ona misli da bi inducirani porod tako velike bebe kod osobe sa sicusnom zdjelicom mogao zavrsiti carskim ne znam,ja nisam ginic-ona ocito ima iskustva,ali mi je bilo dovoljno da nije bilo  nikakve indikacije zbog koje bi se porod inducirao...osim ta tri prsta,sto se njoj kada sam nazvala nije cinilo dovoljno...

nisam cak niti pokusavala generalizirati,niti svoj slucaj predstaviti kao rutinski,ali ocito da nesto tu ne stima ako bar  nisu pricekali da vide da li cu dobiti trudove ili ce me poslati doma...(ali mislim da nisam jedina,jer sam uspjela malo pohvatati iskustva ovdje s foruma,a mozda su se i te stvari dogodile negdje drugdje,a ne u hrvatskoj...)

ali bilo je kao sto si i rekla,ne inducira se bez razloga,p ana kraju nisam inducirana,dapace sve je zavrsilo kako treba,malo smo zapeli ramenom ali se rijesilo..

i da,drago mi je da sam se tada pokupila iz bolnice,jer se ipak pokazalo da za indukcijom nije bilo potrebe,a to su mi mogli i ti isti doktori reci pa ne bi bilo potrebe za prepirkom,mene je vise ta samovolja zasmetala i
mislim da ces se tu sloziti sa mnom,da takvih dokova jednostavno ima,i u austriji ih ima,kako ne,ali zasto k vragu to nitko ne moze priznati...

drago mi je da su porodi kojima si prisustvovala bili bez dripa i da ce se opcenito ta praksa sa indukcijom smanjiti kao i sve ostale intervencije i da ce hrvatska rodilista dozivjeti mentalni zaokret-cast izuzecima koji vec jesu.

----------


## dijanam

Ajme fancy, ja bih ti tako rado rekla sto mislim, ali se mojim da nemam dovoljno umijeća da doprem do tebe. Da se možemo razumijeti, kao žena ženu.
Evo, mi smo u Zadru pokrenule jednu udrugu koja za razliku od Rode ne djeluje reformatorski već nam je prioritet djelovati afirmativno. Surađujemo s osobljem rodilišta koje je vrlo otvoreno i srdačno prema nama. Zapravo su simpatije obostrane. Ono što nas veseli je svaki njihov pomak u smislu uvažavanja žene i njezinih želja i želimo da oni znaju koliko nas to veseli. To im je jedina nagrada za njihov trud koju mogu opipati.

Istovremeno imamo radionice za trudnice na kojima pričamo ženama o fiziologiji poroda i načinima na koji ga mogu učiniti ljepšim. Pokušavamo im osvjestiti i činjenicu da same sebi moraju dati šansu da se osjećaju dostojanstveno na svom porodu tako da ne pristanu na to da se ponašaju kao pacijentice u polusvjesnom stanju već kao zdrave žene koje su došle roditi.

Uvjeti? Nazalost, cesto su iskljucivo mentalne prirode. U nasem rodilistu je postao standard dojiti odmah po rodjenju. Taj postupak je netko ucinio standardom. Vjerojatno uz otpore dijela osoblja. Sada ima je vecini na ponos to sto rade. Nema veze s materijalnim resursima. Ovo je samo jedan primjer, ima ih puno.

Tebi jedno pitanje: ako su materijalni razlozi tako presudni, zašto se tako pozitivno priča o epiduralnoj na bolničkim tečajevima. A znamo koliko ona košta bolnicu. U redu je da je žene kojima je zbilja potrebna imaju na raspolaganju, ali čemu je toplo preporučivati na tečajevima? Valjda je za bolnicu jeftinije pustiti ženu da odradi svoje trudove u položaju koji joj najviše pomaže, dišući kako joj najviše odgovara, povremeno prateći otkucaje.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Tvoja opaska se onda moze iskoristiti kao argument u prilog tome da ginekolozi asistiraju pri porodu svojim zenama kod kuce...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Kad sam ja rijec rekla protiv asistiranog poroda kod kuce uz dobar probir trudnica za isti, kao recimo u Svedskoj. Nikad. Uostalom, ja sam govorila o australskim GP lijecnicima a ne o ginekolozima.  
> 
> 
> ZASTO U SVEDSKOJ? ZASTO NE U HRVATSKOJ? ZAR NISU HRVATSKI GINEKOLOZI DOVOLJNO OBRAZOVANI O PORODU DA ASISTIRAJU PORODIMA KOD KUCE, KAO STO JE ZA TO DOVOLJNO OBRAZOVAN AUSTRALSKI GP LIJECNIK (KOJI ZIVI NEGDJE NA FARMI, NE BAS U BLIZINI PRVE BOLNICE)?
> 
> ...


IZJAVA SE ODNOSILA NA TVOJ CITAT




> *se pitam jel netko tko pise o nedostatku volje a ne novca i o uvjetima u HR rodilistima vidio kao zaista izgleda bolnica Sv. Duh.* Velicinom prostora, komforom, brojem osoblja a tu priuamrno naglasavam koliko babica obavi te brojne porode, itd...


JA NE TREBAM FIZICKI VIDJETI MIZERNE UVJETE BOLNICE DA BIH IZJAVILA DA PROMIJENE U PRISTUPU SKRBI TIJEKOM PORODJAJA NISU PRVENSTVENO MATERIJALNO OGRANICENE.
ZASTO, OBJASNIH TI U NASTAVKU.
KADA U RURALNOJ GHANI UREDJUJU NOVU KLINIKU ZA RADJANJE, TROSE DONIRANI NOVAC NA KREVETE I EFM. U KULTURI U KOJOJ JE NAJNORMALNIJA STVAR RADJATI CUCECI. 
RADI SE PRVENSTVENO O PRISTUPU, A NE O NOVCU.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Nadjite 100, 200 zena koje su rodile u Rijeci prije godinu, dvije i anketirajte ih pa provjerite taj neoficijelni podatak. Tko ti ga je iznio??? I temeljem kojih podataka? Govorim o ovom kvotanom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Neoficijalini podatak za Rijeku, prije godinu i pol, je bio taj da je oko 90 posto poroda ubrzavano.
> 			
> ...


izvor za Rijeku je primalja rijeckog rodilista.
 pitaj ih je li imaju bolnicke statistike za augmentiranje poroda

----------

Fancy - a što ti misliš o simpatičnoj praksi pojedinih hrvatskih ginekologa koji rodilji kad se u tranziciji malo "pogubi" i počne, na primjer, plakati da ne može više i slično što već iscrpljenoj ženi može u tom trenu pasti na pamet - lijepo zalijepe pljusku, da joj malo pomognu da dođe k sebi? Pričam o porodu s nemogućnošću pristupa supruga - zbog famoznih materijalnih uvjeta u rodilištu.

Isto pitanje i za Saradadevii   :Grin: 

Doživjela na svojoj koži. I poslije toga u razgovoru s jednom liječnicom koja je bila nazočna na više poroda u jednoj drugoj poznatoj hrvatskoj bolnici, saznala da je to u nas relativno uobičajena metoda "discipliniranja" žena na porodu. Mnogo brža i učinkovitija od lijepe ohrabrujuće riječi, humora, držanja za ruku.

Sad bih mogla, ovako anonimno, napisati puno rečenica o tome kako sam se osjećala i kako se još uvijek osjećam dok vrtim film unazad. Ali samo ću napisati, ukrali su mi moj porod... Trebalo mi je nekoliko godina da zaista osvijestim da ja nisam tu ništa krivo napravila. Slušajući priče o tuđim porodima shvatila sam da su moje ponašanje i reakcije na porodu bili sve, samo ne čudni i neuobičajeni, a kamoli pretjerani. I da su se ONI, a ne ja, u tom najsvetijem trenutku mog života ponijeli loše. Ponizili me, pretvorili me u nemuštu, nemoćnu, osramoćenu hrpu mesa, bacili ružnu sjenu na moj prvi susret s najljepšim ružičastim stvorenjem...
I još napomena da je bila noć, i da uopće nije bilo gužve u rodilištu.

Fancy, sve ovo je i moj odgovor na tvoje pitanje o presudnosti materijalnih uvjeta. Meni je, recimo, ovaj njihov postupak, kao i cjelokupno ponašanje, bio gori od oksitocinskog dripa, na koji su me bez obrazloženja (a kako sad vjerujem, i bez pravog razloga) stavili. Ja sam se tada s povjerenjem predala u njihove ruke i pomišljala da je to valjda dobro i za mene i za bebu, jer ću tako brže roditi. Uostalom, rutina im je bila takva, pa preko toga još i mogu prijeći.
Ali nisam, i ne mogu im prijeći preko iskazanog potpunog nedostatka empatije i poštovanja prema nečijim najvažnijim trenucima u životu.

----------


## Saradadevii

pitaj ih i o statistikama za klizmu i brijanje te epiziotomiji prvorotki.

za rijecku primalju, ne znam koji su joj izvori. 
ako ne postoje bolnicke statistike, tada se stvarno mozemo samo natezati svako sa svojim izvorima i pozivanjem na poznate slucajeve.

----------


## Sun

> Nadjite 100, 200 zena koje su rodile u Rijeci prije godinu, dvije i anketirajte ih pa provjerite taj neoficijelni podatak. Tko ti ga je iznio??? I temeljem kojih podataka? Govorim o ovom kvotanom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Neoficijalini podatak za Rijeku, prije godinu i pol, je bio taj da je oko 90 posto poroda ubrzavano.
> 			
> ...


baš me zanima kaj će ti reći ti ginići kojima vjeruješ, nadam se da ćeš to podjeliti s nama.
A za Rijeku evo ja sam jedna i još mogu dodati sve 4 preostale žene iz moje sobe u ta tri dana. I svaku s kojom sam o tome pičala nakon poroda...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Daniela32

U Splitu je drip definitivno rutina, ja mislim da ne postoji žena koja ga nije dobila, osim ako ima neka koja je izričito odbila. Naime, čak su ga htjeli dati mojoj šogorici koja je bebu neplanirano rodila kod kuće ali je porod posteljice uslijedio u bolnici. Pa da brže rodi posteljicu. Ona je odbila, i dok se raspravljala s njima posteljica je izašla bez dripa.   :Grin:  

Da ne govorim o cijelom nizu žena koje su u rodilište stigle 8-9 cm otvorene - sve su dobile drip. U ST rodilištu je rutina sve ovo:

- brijanje i klistir
- amniotomija
- drip, konstantni CTG, ležanje u krevetu i nemogućnost čak i odlaska u WC
- epizitomija prvorotkama, i vrlo vrlo često drugorotkama (da im spriječe inkontinenciju u starosti, blablabla)

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Evo, mi smo u Zadru pokrenule jednu udrugu koja za razliku od Rode ne djeluje reformatorski već nam je prioritet djelovati afirmativno. Surađujemo s osobljem rodilišta koje je vrlo otvoreno i srdačno prema nama. Zapravo su simpatije obostrane. Ono što nas veseli je svaki njihov pomak u smislu uvažavanja žene i njezinih želja i želimo da oni znaju koliko nas to veseli. To im je jedina nagrada za njihov trud koju mogu opipati.


Dijanam, ovo me zbilja veseli jer igrom slucaja poznam nekolicinu ZD ginekologa, neki od njih su studirali sa mnom, i zaista mi je drago da ste zajedno napravili te male ako jako vazne pomake. Cak mogu i pogoditi o kojim ljudima se radi. Ne moras se truditi dopirati do mene, nisam ti ja na suprotoj strani kako ti se moze ciniti zbog cinjenice da imam potrebu reagirati samo zato jer gledam iz drugog kuta na to. 






> Fancy - a što ti misliš o simpatičnoj praksi pojedinih hrvatskih ginekologa koji rodilji kad se u tranziciji malo "pogubi" i počne, na primjer, plakati da ne može više i slično što već iscrpljenoj ženi može u tom trenu pasti na pamet - lijepo zalijepe pljusku, da joj malo pomognu da dođe k sebi? Pričam o porodu s nemogućnošću pristupa supruga - zbog famoznih materijalnih uvjeta u rodilištu.


Nisam vidjela pljusku ali sam kao student i stazist vidila grubost, ruzne rijeci sto je bio i temeljni razlog da zaobidjem bolnicu kojoj pripadam. iako je ta bolnica u sklopu ustanove u kojoj sam zaposlena, i zbog same te cinjenice bi dobila poseban tretman. Ali meni nije trebao poseban tretman nego ljudski pristup. I kad me tadasnji predstojnik sreo na hodniku s trbuhom i onako sretno priupitao jel se barem vidimo na porodu kad se vec ne kontroliram kod njega, iznenadio se kad je cuo da ne mislim roditi tamo gdje spadam po mjestu stanovanja a sto ujedno znaci i ustoanovi u kojoj sam zaposlena. I nije mi se nimalo svidilo kad sma mu navela svoje razloge. Gost, zato razumijem o cemu pricas. Evo ni na tu temu ne mislim nista drugacije nego Gost koji je napisao gore kvotano. 

Saradadevii



> O TOME KAKO SE EDUCIRA U MEDICINI, BAREM NA MEDICINSKOM FAKSU U ZAGREBU, PRIJE DVADESETAK GODINA, PONESTO ZNAM. 
> ISTINA, REVOLUCIJE I PREVRATI SU SE DOGODILI OD TADA....


Nema potrebe za vikanjem, mozda samo da dozvolis mogucnost da o med faksu u Zagrebu znam mozda mrvicu vise nego ti. 





> ZAR NISU HRVATSKI GINEKOLOZI DOVOLJNO OBRAZOVANI O PORODU DA ASISTIRAJU PORODIMA KOD KUCE, KAO STO JE ZA TO DOVOLJNO OBRAZOVAN AUSTRALSKI GP LIJECNIK (KOJI ZIVI NEGDJE NA FARMI, NE BAS U BLIZINI PRVE BOLNICE)?


Dovoljno su educirani samo nemamo postavljen sustav zdravstvene zastite za porod kod kuce, sto nema niti bitno naprednija Slovenija. Ne znaci da necemo imati. Ti meni radije obajsni kako bi to izgledalo (ne u teoriji nego u praksi) da ovaj broj primalja i ginekologa (koji je bitno manji od potrebnom broja da bi se izvodili porodi kod kuce) krene s porodima kod kuce. Negdje bi nastao manjak. Babica bi isla zeni doma, nemam nista protiv toga, sama bi volila takav porod. Ali ta ista babica ili ginekolog, kako hoces, bi bez dodatnih ulaganja u edukaciju i broj osoblja morala biti od nekud uzeta i nedostajala na nekom drugom mjestu. 




> ALI DJECOM NORMALNOG RAZVOJA SE BAVE TETE U VRTICIMA, A DJECOM S POREMECAJIMA U PONASANJU SE BAVE STRUCNJACI ZA POREMECAJE.


Stoji za primjer koji si navela a ne vrijedi za bas sve struke opcenito. I upravo je posebnost ginekologije i porodnistva (osobito potonjeg) i pedijatrije (osobito one u primarnoj zastiti) u cinjenici da se ne bavis samo patologijom vec i fiziologijom i to značajnim udjelom u ukupnom radnom vremenu i kazuistici. Dok se nasuprot njima ja u svojoj struci bavim prakticki iskljucivo patologijom.  I tu zavidim ginekolozima i pedijatrima. 




> KADA U RURALNOJ GHANI UREDJUJU NOVU KLINIKU ZA RADJANJE, TROSE DONIRANI NOVAC NA KREVETE I EFM. U KULTURI U KOJOJ JE NAJNORMALNIJA STVAR RADJATI CUCECI. 
> RADI SE PRVENSTVENO O PRISTUPU, A NE O NOVCU.


Opet nisi bas navela kulturološku i tradicijsku paralelu Hrvatskoj. 

Dijanam:



> zašto se tako pozitivno priča o epiduralnoj na bolničkim tečajevima. A znamo koliko ona košta bolnicu. U redu je da je žene kojima je zbilja potrebna imaju na raspolaganju, ali čemu je toplo preporučivati na tečajevima? Valjda je za bolnicu jeftinije pustiti ženu da odradi svoje trudove u položaju koji joj najviše pomaže, dišući kako joj najviše odgovara, povremeno prateći otkucaje.


Nitko ti nece protivno tvojoj volji dati epiduralnu. Meni je predlozena ko mogucnost, ja sam rekla svoje uvjete u kojima bi je uzela, nisam ju izabrala, ali volim znati da sam imala mogucnost.  I o.k. mi je da me se upozna s mogucnoscu izbora. Sta ti mislis da je o.k. ne reci zenama da je mogu dobiti??? Po meni je o.k. zene upoznati s mogucnostima u pojedinim rodilistima. A to sto ti kazes da je toplo preporucuju jos uvijek nije zabrinjavajuce s obzirom da je epiduralna u nasim rodilistima bitno manje zastupljena nego u zemljama u koje se neki na ovom topiku kunu.

----------


## Daniela32

> lijepo zalijepe pljusku, da joj malo pomognu da dođe k sebi?


Ma zašto i ti njoj nisi lijepo vratila pljusku da ona malo dođe k sebi? Ja sam obično nekonfliktna osoba, ali iznimno znam doslovno poludjeti. U mom slučaju bi ova situacija bila jedna od njih. Ja srećom imam drugačije iskustvo. Unatoč svim mogućim intervencijama, svoj porod smatram lijepim zbog nasmiješenog doktora koji me hrabrio i još valjda 2 sestre koje su me bodrile (bravo bravo hrabrice, još malo, mazile me po kosi, držale za ruke i sl.).

----------


## fancy usisivac

Danci, to za Split ti vjerujem samo ono sto ja govorim da ne mozemo bas tvrditi da je svugdje rutina. Pa ja onda definitivno ne bi isla u Rijeku ako tamo 90 posto zena dobije drip. Jer garantirano na Sv Duhu dobije manji postotak od toga.

----------


## marta

> Danci, to za Split ti vjerujem samo ono sto ja govorim da ne mozemo bas tvrditi da je svugdje rutina. Pa ja onda definitivno ne bi isla u Rijeku ako tamo 90 posto zena dobije drip. Jer garantirano na Sv Duhu dobije manji postotak od toga.


Postoji "Rijeka" i Rijeka. Nazalost. Koliko sam skuzila, uglavnom po smjeni ima 1 ekipa koja radi s zenama koje su dosle na prirodniji porodjaj od onog kojeg inace mogu ocekivati, ostatak ekipe u smjeni odradjuje sve rutinski. Ako se ne izjasnis odmah i to vrlo eksplicitno, ili se ne dogovoris unaprijed s odredjenim primaljama, ne gine ti "paket".

----------


## Sun

> fancy usisivac prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Danci, to za Split ti vjerujem samo ono sto ja govorim da ne mozemo bas tvrditi da je svugdje rutina. Pa ja onda definitivno ne bi isla u Rijeku ako tamo 90 posto zena dobije drip. Jer garantirano na Sv Duhu dobije manji postotak od toga.
> 
> 
> Postoji "Rijeka" i Rijeka. Nazalost. Koliko sam skuzila, uglavnom po smjeni ima 1 ekipa koja radi s zenama koje su dosle na prirodniji porodjaj od onog kojeg inace mogu ocekivati, ostatak ekipe u smjeni odradjuje sve rutinski. Ako se ne izjasnis odmah i to vrlo eksplicitno, ili se ne dogovoris unaprijed s odredjenim primaljama, ne gine ti "paket".


tako je, dakle postoji rutina i postoji neka alternativa za koju se u Rijeci možeš izboriti.

----------


## MGrubi

kad govorimo o rutini dripa nije dobro govoriti koja bolnica to primjenjuje nego koji doktor 
primjetila sam (subjektivno) da na nekim rodilištima (VŽ, ŠI) postoje dvije skupine doktora - jedni se zalažu za što prirodniji porod (samo nužne intervencije) a drugi bi po staroj maksimalnoj intervenciji

----------

BB, sto bi se trebalo reci zeni koja je uporna u tome da upalu bubrega izaziva hladnoca? 
Postoji cijeli mehanizam u organizmu koji ce dovesti do toga da neka od bakterija prevlada i postane patoloska jer ju imunitet ne moze  svladati. Ali to uporno ne dopire do usiju zene koja trabunja i bunca uporno o tome da je zena imala upalu bubrega od hladnoce.
Hladnoca je mogla i nije morala biti okidac i oslabljivac imuno sustava, pa to su osnove medicine!! Na koji nacin ona ili bilo tko drugi tko uporno drvi po svojemu i ne zeli razumjeti kad netko tko zna vise kaze smatra da ce se njenu argumentaciju uzeti u ozbiljno razmatranje?
Sto se svega ostaloga tice, postalo je dosadno. Nitko ne odgovara na pitanja jel vadi zub bez anestezije i ako mu to bas ne pada na pamet, zasto je onda tako suludo na trudnickim tecajevima govoriti o epiduralnoj kao o ogucnosti izbora za smanjenje bola u porodu?
Saradadevii uporna je sa svojim strunjacama. Ako su strunjace tako popularne u porodima, zasto Zagrepcanke ne idu radjati u obliznju Sloveniju, gdje je rodiliste opremljeno strunjacama, ljestvama itd., u Brezicama? A zjapi prazno. Ne zele sve zeen porod kakav su si Rode zamislile.
Nijedan samar ne moze se opravdati na porodu i nitko to nece ni pokusati, ostaje pitanje zasto zena nije tuzila osoblje ili barem svoju pricu dala u javnost s imenima i prezimenima aktera s njenog poroda. Nego se sad ovdje povlace sve ruzne stvari koje su zene dozivljavale po rodilistima, a kad treba cuti glasa, glasa cuti nema. Tako nekako.
I da, to sto jedna smjena u rodilistima preferira jedno, druga drugo, vraca nas opet na pocetak u kojemu je bilo rijei o toem kako stariji ginekolozi jednostavno ne zele voditi porode na nacin na koji to vode mladji, a to nas opet vraca na hzzo, specijalizacije itd., itd. 
I ne da mi se vise. 
To je bas kao prica o gluhima, slijepima i nijemima. 
Saradadevii prica o onome sto bi zeljela, a istodobno ni u Velikoj Britaniji, dakle zemlji koja je kudikamo naprednija, ne moez se dobiti to da se cijela prostorija presvuce u strunjace, a tu se bulazni o tome sto bi u jednoj siromasnoj Hr trebalo biti. 
fascinira me i to da se tvrdi da za sve to ne treba novac, vec dobra volja. To je zaista kako mujo zamislja Ameriku. Pa ako en treba novac, sto se bunite kad su radjaone hladne? I za grijanje prostorija treba novac, ne treba? Ili cemo i to nazvati mentalnim skokom.

----------

> Fancy - a što ti misliš o simpatičnoj praksi pojedinih hrvatskih ginekologa koji rodilji kad se u tranziciji malo "pogubi" i počne, na primjer, plakati da ne može više i slično što već iscrpljenoj ženi može u tom trenu pasti na pamet - lijepo zalijepe pljusku, da joj malo pomognu da dođe k sebi? Pričam o porodu s nemogućnošću pristupa supruga - zbog famoznih materijalnih uvjeta u rodilištu.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nisam vidjela pljusku ali sam kao student i stazist vidila grubost, ruzne rijeci sto je bio i temeljni razlog da zaobidjem bolnicu kojoj pripadam. iako je ta bolnica u sklopu ustanove u kojoj sam zaposlena, i zbog same te cinjenice bi dobila poseban tretman. Ali meni nije trebao poseban tretman nego ljudski pristup. I kad me tadasnji predstojnik sreo na hodniku s trbuhom i onako sretno priupitao jel se barem vidimo na porodu kad se vec ne kontroliram kod njega, iznenadio se kad je cuo da ne mislim roditi tamo gdje spadam po mjestu stanovanja a sto ujedno znaci i ustoanovi u kojoj sam zaposlena. I nije mi se nimalo svidilo kad sma mu navela svoje razloge. Gost, zato razumijem o cemu pricas. Evo ni na tu temu ne mislim nista drugacije nego Gost koji je napisao gore kvotano.


Hvala na razumijevanju, hvala što nemaš riječi opravdanja za jednostavnu neljudskost.




> lijepo zalijepe pljusku, da joj malo pomognu da dođe k sebi?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ma zašto i ti njoj nisi lijepo vratila pljusku da ona malo dođe k sebi? Ja sam obično nekonfliktna osoba, ali iznimno znam doslovno poludjeti. U mom slučaju bi ova situacija bila jedna od njih. Ja srećom imam drugačije iskustvo. Unatoč svim mogućim intervencijama, svoj porod smatram lijepim zbog nasmiješenog doktora koji me hrabrio i još valjda 2 sestre koje su me bodrile (bravo bravo hrabrice, još malo, mazile me po kosi, držale za ruke i sl.).


Daniela, ali kako sam mu mogla vratiti? Danas bih mu u sličnoj situaciji vjerojatno uzvratila riječima da me ne smije tako tretirati i da ću sigurno nakon poroda napraviti "halabuku" zbog tog postupka. Ali onda sam, osim bolova, osjećala samo strah. Moje još nerođeno dijete i ja bili smo u njihovim rukama i bojala sam se, možda iracionalno, da će bilo kakva reakcija s moje strane samo pogoršati našu situaciju. Inače, pamtim ime i prezime dotičnog doktora, i da danas ponovo naletim na njega, rado bih mu rekla par riječi.

(Da ne bude sve tako crno, moram pohvaliti samo jednu od babica koje su mi tada bile na porodu. Jedino mi je ona omogućila da se osjećam kao osoba.)

Usput, Daniela, rodile smo u istom rodilištu... i željela bih vjerovati da je ljudski tretman kojeg si tamo dobila bio rezultat isključivo ljudskosti dežurne ekipe na koju si naišla, a nikakvih veza i preporuka.

U vezi "vrlo čestih" epiziotomija drugorotkama u istom rodilištu, ja ću se samo ironično nasmiješiti i reći da su sve trećerotke koje ja osobno poznam, a rodile su tamo - dobile epiziotomiju. I drip, naravno. Nemojte mi sad reći kako tvrdim da SVE trećerotke u Splitu dobijaju epi. Eto, pukim slučajem, dobijaju je žene koje poznam.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Procitala si i sama da imaju strunjace u Varazdinu ali da ih zene ne preferiraju.





> "Prvo su govorili da nisu educirani, pa da nemaju "dozvolu" za takve porode; na kraju se žene ipak porađaju na stolčiću.
> Primalja nam je govorila da imaju i uvjete za većinu drugih položaja, strunjače (koje su bačene u nekom ćošku), krevet kojem se diže naslon (nisu se mogli načuditi kako ću se ja poroditi ako mi dignu naslon, pa rađa se ležeći u koprcajući kukac položaju, itd.). Ipak sam rodila s dignutim naslonom. Prva. Sad ide navodno pod normalno. I stolčić. Još nitko nije probio led za klečeći položaj; ali hoće nadam se."
> 
> "gle, u Varaždinu imaju strunjače, ali još niti jedna žena nije rodila na njima."





> Gost  	
> PostPostano: pon pro 11, 2006 7:31 pm    Naslov:
> Aha, sad nije više guma kriva nego radijatori? A koje su boje radijatori bili?
> Tinna Z, tvoja trudnoća i porodi su mi zaista misterija, šta je bilo s tim zadnjim uzv-om ? jesi li ga odbila napraviti ili je to, kako tvrdiš na topicu "Samo sto nisam rodila neasisitrano ali eto nesto mi se isprijecilo, ali eto sljedeci put hocu ili mozda necu jer bas bi ali ne mislim vise radjati"
> NETKO zaboravio napraviti taj UZV.





> TinnaZ, 
> "ja se ne bih odlučila ne neasistirani doma, ali ne bih smatrala neasistiranim ako bih imala uz sebe osobu koja ne mora nužno imati diplomu, odnosno hr diplomu.
> Iako razumijem i ne osuđujem osobe koje su spremne na takav porod."
> 
> "od doma bi mi trebalo 5 minuta do bolnice, međutim sumnjam da bih se odučila rađati doma bebu od 4,5kg da mi je to itko rekao.
> U svakom slučaju bih to rekla primalji ili ginekologu s kojim bih namjeravala odraditi porod, pa bih vidjela kakvo je gledište sa stručne strane.
> Međutim u cijeloj priči je meni diskutabilna namjera forsiranja odnosno ubrzavanja poroda (bez ikakvog smislenog razloga) u kojem se radi o bebi od 4,5kg, a da se nije znao niti osnovni podatak o toj trudnoći, a to je da je beba 4,5kg ili barem da je teža od 4kg."
> 
> "nisam odbila zadnji, nego negdje 2 mjeseca prije termina sam pitala da li baš moramo svaki puta ultrazvuk (znači nisam ih odbila nego sam pitala da li ih možemo prorijediti).
> To nije značilo da više ne radimo ultrazvuk, nego da radimo samo one koji su potrebni iz nekog konkretnog razloga."





> Gost  	
> PostPostano: uto pro 12, 2006 11:36 am    Naslov:
> BB, sto bi se trebalo reci zeni koja je uporna u tome da upalu bubrega izaziva hladnoca?
> Postoji cijeli mehanizam u organizmu koji ce dovesti do toga da neka od bakterija prevlada i postane patoloska jer ju imunitet ne moze svladati. Ali to uporno ne dopire do usiju zene koja trabunja i bunca uporno o tome da je zena imala upalu bubrega od hladnoce.





> TinnaZ
> "Meni je doktor objašnjavao da većina bakterija s kojima sam u nekom periodu imala problema, normalno živi kod većine ljudi. Samo ih u nekim situacijama neki okidač potakne, pa imamo problema."
> 
> "A ja odgovaram na pitanje gdje je bio okidač kod moje dvije kolegice da su dobile upalu bubrega i mokraćovoda: pa npr u tome da je jedna rađala na nekakvom čudnom stolu gdje su joj visile noge cijelo vrijeme poroda dolje, nije se mogla okrenuti, sva se ukočila, bila je u totalnom stresu brinući se o stvarima koje nemaju veze sa porodom. Druga se danima smrzavala na krevetu gdje je ispod plahte bila guma, svađala sa sestrama da si donese svoju dekicu i stavi ispod da je grije. Imala je epiziotomiju, beba je hranjena na bočicu, ona je dobila naravno i mastitis.
> E sad meni bi to bio stres, ogromni.
> Možda je taj stres bio okidač."





> Ancica
> "A di je napisala da je doslo do upale bez bakterije ili virusa? I di su dobile uzrocnike? I jel im pomoglo da se od njih obrane to sto se tijelo moralo trositi na zagrijavanje?
> 
> Pazi da se ne zapetljas..."

----------


## Daniela32

> Usput, Daniela, rodile smo u istom rodilištu... i željela bih vjerovati da je ljudski tretman kojeg si tamo dobila bio rezultat isključivo ljudskosti dežurne ekipe na koju si naišla, a nikakvih veza i preporuka.


Uvjerena sam da je Dr Mimica bio takav prema svim ženama koje je porodio. Šteta što nije više u KBC. Moja jedina preporuka je to da sam u trudnoći bila njegov pacijent. Tijekom poroda ga uopće nisam zvala ni tražila, ali je ipak došao. Da sam rodila nekoliko sati ranije ne bi ga bilo, a onda bi mi se možda dogodilo što i tebi, stvarno ne znam. 

Da, onaj dio o strahu razumijem. Grozno je to sve skupa. Ali stvarno mislim da bismo svi mi trebali poraditi na tome da slobodnije izrazimo svoje pritužbe, bilo jedan na jedan, bilo pismeno upravi bolnice. Vjerojatno bi tada bilo pomaka, barem u tom dijelu cijele priče (ljudskost, odnos prema pacijentu).

----------


## MGrubi

> Ali stvarno mislim da bismo svi mi trebali poraditi na tome da slobodnije izrazimo svoje pritužbe, bilo jedan na jedan, bilo pismeno upravi bolnice. Vjerojatno bi tada bilo pomaka, barem u tom dijelu cijele priče (ljudskost, odnos prema pacijentu).


to bi moglo imati rezultate

----------


## Saradadevii

> [
> Saradadevii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				O TOME KAKO SE EDUCIRA U MEDICINI, BAREM NA MEDICINSKOM FAKSU U ZAGREBU, PRIJE DVADESETAK GODINA, PONESTO ZNAM. 
> ISTINA, REVOLUCIJE I PREVRATI SU SE DOGODILI OD TADA.... 
> ...


AJMO, RIJESITI OVO JEDNOM DO KRAJA...TKO SE KUNE I U STO?
JE LI TI PROBLEM SPOMINJANJE NIZOZEMSKE?
EPIDURALNA JE OBLIK KONTROLE BOLI, NIJE JEDINI. AKO SE U HRVATSKOJ NE UPOTREBLJAVA U POSTOTKU U KOJEM SE UPOTREBLJAVA NPR. U VB (IAKO NE ZNAM NACIONALNE POSTOTKE NITI ZA JEDNU ZEMLJU, OSIM SKANDINAVSKE, GDJE JE, CINI MI SE OKO 40AK POSTO), JOS UVIJEK NE ZNACI DA SE NE UPOTREBLJAVAJU DRUGI FARMAKOLOSKI OBLICI KONTROLE BOLI. ZAGOVARANJE FARMAKOLOSKIH SREDSTAVA ZA BOL (NE MOGUCNOST IZBORA, NEGO ZAGOVARANJE, PROPAGIRANJE) ODAJE JEDAN POSEBAN PRISTUP RADJANJU, KOJI MOZEMO NAZVATI MEDIKALIZIRANIM.
ZENE BI TREBALE MOCI IZABRATI STO ZELE. 
DAKLE, I NEMEDIKALIZIRANI PRISTUP. NEGDJE U OKVIRU SVOJE DEMOKRATSKE DRZAVE, NE DA TREBAJU ODLAZITI U CENTRE ZA RADJANJE PREKO GRANICE, ZVATI I PLACATI BABICE IZVANA, EVENTUALNO CILJATI JEDNU POSTAVU U RIJECI ILI IGRATI RULET SVUGDJE DRUGDJE.

ZA GOSTA, BOL PRI VADJENJU ZUBA NIJE ISTE PRIRODE KAO BOL PRI PORODU. POREDBA JE NAPRIMJERENA. OSIM RAZLIKE U PRIRODI BOLI (NE GOVORIM O MEHANIZMU NASTANKA BOLI), BITNA JE I RAZLIKA U UTJECAJU NA PRIMATELJE. KADA VADIS ZUB, UGLAVNOM TE NIJE BRIGA STO CE SE S TIM ZUBOM POSLIJE DOGODITI. KADA RADJAS DIJETE, UGLAVNOM TE BRIGA, STO JE BITI S NJIME TIJEKOM PORODA, STO CE BITI POSLIJE, KAKVI CE MU BITI REFLEKSI; AKO TE ZANIMA DOJENJE, HOCE LI BITI, NA PRIMEJR, PREDROGIRANO DA ODMAH DOJI

----------


## fancy usisivac

I dalje ne vidim potrebu za vikanjem, ja dobro razlikujem sto sam ja rekla a sto netko drugi. Ne treba sad gubiti zivce.




> AJMO, RIJESITI OVO JEDNOM DO KRAJA...TKO SE KUNE I U STO? 
> JE LI TI PROBLEM SPOMINJANJE NIZOZEMSKE? 
> EPIDURALNA JE OBLIK KONTROLE BOLI, NIJE JEDINI. AKO SE U HRVATSKOJ NE UPOTREBLJAVA U POSTOTKU U KOJEM SE UPOTREBLJAVA NPR. U VB (IAKO NE ZNAM NACIONALNE POSTOTKE NITI ZA JEDNU ZEMLJU, OSIM SKANDINAVSKE, GDJE JE, CINI MI SE OKO 40AK POSTO), JOS UVIJEK NE ZNACI DA SE NE UPOTREBLJAVAJU DRUGI FARMAKOLOSKI OBLICI KONTROLE BOLI. ZAGOVARANJE FARMAKOLOSKIH SREDSTAVA ZA BOL (NE MOGUCNOST IZBORA, NEGO ZAGOVARANJE, PROPAGIRANJE) ODAJE JEDAN POSEBAN PRISTUP RADJANJU, KOJI MOZEMO NAZVATI MEDIKALIZIRANIM. 
> ZENE BI TREBALE MOCI IZABRATI STO ZELE.



Diskutirala sam o epiduralnoj i ne vidim da je u HR zlorabljena, nisam odgovorala tebi nego onima koji su pisali da se epiduralna reklamira. S jedne strane svi zelimo informacije od svojih doktora. S druge strane nekima ne pase kada im te informacije i mogucnost izbora doktori i  ponude. Ec onda je to reklama prema necijem tumacenju. Ni o kakvim drugim metodama ublazavanja boli nismo ovdje diskutirale da bi ti sada mene prozivala zbog neceg izrecenog o problemu epiduralne u HR i to pitanje nepotrebno sirila na druga farmakoloska sredstva. 

O boli sam prosla nekoliko medjunarodnih edukacija i ono sto treba imati na umu kada govorimo o percepciji boli kao subjektivnog osjeta vazno je reci da niti bol nema jednaku percepciju u razlicitim kulturama i  tradicijama. Ako uzmemo na primjer samo Europu onda je dobro poznato da kad idemo od sjevera prema jugu podnosljivost boli, verbalizacija te podnosljivosti boli kao i potreba za uklanjanjme boli je to vec sto ides juznije. I ja bi nas promatrala kao dio juzne Europe, mediteranskog bazena. Pa iako nemamo tako visoke postoke upotrebe epiduralne analgezije ( a o njoj smo raspravljali)  treba dozvoliti mogucnost da velika uporaba farmakoloskih sredstava tijekom poroda nije samo odraz zagovarackog stava med. osoblja vec i cinjenice da smo kao i ostali juznjaci skloni uzimanju analgetika, da moguce i nase zene cesce traze nego sto to cine zene iz drugih kultura. Jako cesto sam se susretala sa slucajevima da zene inzistiraju na analgeticima tijekom poroda a osoblje im ne zeli vise davati jer zna da vise niti ne bi smjeli. 

Nitko ovdje ne spori da je humanizacija radjanja potrebna, da je i to jedna evolucijska i kulturološka tekovina, da se ne moze nazalost preskociti desetljeca razvoja, moze se ici nesto brzim korakom i uciti na tudjim greskama ali isto tako moje je skromno misljenje da pomjene preko noci ne dovode do nicega dobroga. 
Pogotovo u svjetlu podatka da se NE radi o zemlji koja ima loše pokazatelje zdravstvene skrbi trudnica i novorodjencadi, vec naprotiv, bitno bolje parametre nego zemlje s kojima bismo se mi trebali usporedjivati i po ulaganjima u zdravstveni sustav i po stupnju ekonomskog razvitka. 

Diskusiju mozemo nastaviti kada malo molas s ovim velikim slovima, sasvim je npotrebno i neprimjereno.   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

fancy da li postoji veza između zaostajanja komadića posteljice i aktivnog vođenja 3 faze poroda i ubrzavanjem prirodnog procesa izbacivanja posteljice  (davanje one inekcije za izbacivanje posteljice, nekim ženama je posteljicu babica vukla van - ne svom snagom)
nama na tečaju su rekli da nakon poroda izlazi u vremenu do 2 sata

zašto se aktivno vodi 3 faza, mislim koji su pozitivni rezultati toga?
jasno mi je u slučaju epi onda se treba što prije šiti ali uzmimo prirodni porođaj bez epi i bez pucanja

----------


## fancy usisivac

MGrubi, da sad ponovno ne trazim imas linkove o studijama na tu temu u ranijim nastavcima ovog "trakavica" topika. Nemam sad vremena ponovno traziti te studije ali rezultati nisi bas jednoznacni. Imas Cochrane studije, WHO itd... Vrati se natrag na ranije nastavke, imas neke linkove.

----------


## Saradadevii

objasnih ti da su velika slova zbog preglednosti onoga sto ja novo pisem, jer je sve u citatu tvojem i mojem proslom citatu. Velika slova nisu da bih izrazila vikanje, nego zbog preglednosti. 
Meni nije pregledno ako pisem u istomu citatu svoj komentar nakon tvojih misli, a jednostavnije mi je promijeniti velicinu slova nego svaki dio stavljati u poseban quote.
Dakle, nema vikanja, ako koristim velika slova. 
Probat cu u buducnosti s italicom, aka te velika smetaju.

Zanimljivo je to sto pises o boli i izrazavanjuu bola....sto juznije to snaznije.
Mozda bi to mogao biti argumenat za to da se zene mediteranskog kruga  onda jednostavno puste da se izrazavaju, kako to zele, a ne da ih se usutkava analgeticima.
Ako traze, to je druga stvar. 
Ipak, cijeli pristup boli onih koji su oko zene u trudovima, sto oni rade, govore, kakva je fizicka okolina , sve to ubjece na percepciju boli, ne samo klimatski pojas i mentalitet. Naravno, i dostupnost lijekova.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ni o kakvim drugim metodama ublazavanja boli nismo ovdje diskutirale da bi ti sada mene prozivala zbog neceg izrecenog o problemu epiduralne u HR i to pitanje nepotrebno sirila na druga farmakoloska sredstva.


komentirala sam ovo




> A to sto ti kazes da je toplo preporucuju jos uvijek nije zabrinjavajuce s obzirom da je epiduralna u nasim rodilistima bitno manje zastupljena nego u zemljama u koje se neki na ovom topiku kunu.


tamo gdje je epiduralna visoka, druge metode ublazavanja boli derivatima morfija ili slicnima padaju. 
U Hrvatskoj je jos uvijek obrnuto. Zato reci da epiduralna nije jos u Hrvatskoj tako zastupljena kao u zemljama u koje se kune, nije relevantno, ako su popularne ove druge. NIje relevantno za pristup. Pristup je slican u oba slucaja. 
Ali dok ne saznamo koji je postotak upotrebe petadina u hrvatskim rodilistima, necemo moci tocno usporedjivati nego samo nagadjati. Niti dok se ne pojasni koje su to tocno zemlje u koje se kune.

----------


## summer

Kad sam u splitskom rodilistu pitala anesteziologa koliki je postotak poroda s epiduralnom, odgovorio mi je 2%.

----------


## Ancica

Ono sto mene zanima (nemam nist drugo osim anegdota) je to da kad zena pri porodu zatrazi da joj se pomogne u smanjenju bolova, sto se tada nudi? Jel samo epiduralnu/farmakologiju ili se ide na to da se pokusa zeni pomoci prvo kroz druge metode (promjena polozaja, masiranje od strane partnera, setanje, plesanje, klecanje, tusiranje, vizualizacija, oblozi, bodrenje...)?

----------


## Ancica

Zaboravih

... ili je se vecinom prepusta samoj sebi?

----------

> kad zena pri porodu zatrazi da joj se pomogne u smanjenju bolova


Dajte molim vas, kad žena na porodu zatraži da joj se pomogne to onda znači DAJTE MI DROGE- Jasno i glasno.
Napisala bih sad i što bi majke rekle da im se na porodu ponudi da malo otplešu ili da malo vizualiziraju, ali bi fakat bilo neprimjereno.
Što ne znači da nije istinito.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Napisala bih sad i što bi majke rekle da im se na porodu ponudi da malo otplešu ili da malo vizualiziraju, ali bi fakat bilo neprimjereno.


ti to iz iskustva? netko je to nekad predložio rodilji u hr. rodilištu? pitam, u sluačju ako sam nešto propustila.

ali znam da su one rijetke sretnica kojima se "odobriloo" kretanj u porodu to objeručke prihvatile.
[/quote]

----------


## mamma Juanita

sori za tipfelere

----------

> netko je to nekad predložio rodilji u hr. rodilištu


ne znam da jest, a vjerojatmo bi majke mislile da je babica dobila dopust s psihijatrije da ponudi rodilji u bolovima da malo otpleše lambadu
Gle, ja fakat nisam imala nikakvih problema vezanih uz porod, ali čitajući vas ponekad se pitam kako se vi,  nakon silnog punjenja glava s traumama djece rođene carskim rezom, otrovnog adaptiranog, djece koja postaju kriminalci jer su rođeni uz upotrebu dripa ili forcepsa, uopće odlučujete na trudnoću? Što ako ne zadovoljite silne kriterije, kako kasnije živite sa sobom i svojom savješću...

----------


## mamma Juanita

je, je, iz ovoga se sigurno može zaključiti da sam eto baš mislila na lambadu...


> ali znam da su one rijetke sretnice kojima se "odobrilo" kretanje u porodu to objeručke prihvatile.


ma tko bi se samo sjetio toga da ležanje na leđima u trudovima moooožda pojačava bol?!
da strah od nepoznatog i hladan ili bezobrazan odnos tome svakako ne pomaže?

eh, draga Gost, s tobom stvarno nema rasprave.
najbolje da stavimo flaster preko usta i tipkajućih prstiju i čepiće u uši , barem one polupropusne, gdje "uznemiravajuće" podatke odmah eliminiramo kao nonsens, jel da?
tako barem ne bi kvarile taj ružičasti privid idile interventnog, medikaliziranog pristupa porodu.
mda, nekad su i za roentgen i talidomid u trudnoći govorili da su bezopasni...

----------

> Citat: 
> Gost 
> PostPostano: uto pro 12, 2006 11:36 am Naslov: 
> BB, sto bi se trebalo reci zeni koja je uporna u tome da upalu bubrega izaziva hladnoca? 
> Postoji cijeli mehanizam u organizmu koji ce dovesti do toga da neka od bakterija prevlada i postane patoloska jer ju imunitet ne moze svladati. Ali to uporno ne dopire do usiju zene koja trabunja i bunca uporno o tome da je zena imala upalu bubrega od hladnoce.  
> 
> Citat: 
> TinnaZ 
> "Meni je doktor objašnjavao da većina bakterija s kojima sam u nekom periodu imala problema, normalno živi kod većine ljudi. Samo ih u nekim situacijama neki okidač potakne, pa imamo problema." 
> ...


Je li praksa da se preskacu dijelovi koji iz nekog razloga ne pasu u vec unaprijed stvorenom misljenju? Jer, samo nekoliko postova ispode, evi i odgovora na ovo.




> Citat: 
> odgovarama na pitanje gdje je bio okidač kod moje dvije kolegice da su dobile upalu bubrega i mokraćovoda: pa npr u tome da je jedna rađala na nekakvom čudnom stolu gdje su joj visile noge cijelo vrijeme poroda dolje, nije se mogla okrenuti, sva se ukočila, bila je u totalnom stresu brinući se o stvarima koje nemaju veze sa porodom. Druga se danima smrzavala na krevetu gdje je ispod plahte bila guma, svađala sa sestrama da si donese svoju dekicu i stavi ispod da je grije. Imala je epiziotomiju, beba je hranjena na bočicu, ona je dobila naravno i mastitis.  
> 
> evo nje opet. Po stoti puta. Mehanizam zeninog tijela je takav da imunitet u trudnoci slabi jer se priroda pobrinula da zensko tijelo ne izbaci onih 50% genetskog materijala koji nije njen. U porodu se gubi dosta krvi i postoji cijeli mehanizam okidaca koji pokrecu laktaciju, sprjecavaju bol itd.itd. I dodatno oslabljuju imunitet. Da ne spominjem cinjenicu da je u trudnoci poseban atak na urogenitalni trakt vec zbog razmjestaja i pritiska na organe kad se maternica siri. Tvoja frendica nije bila jedina kojoj su noge visile, a pripada u malen postotak onih koje su nakon poroda imale problema. To se moze pripisati hladnoci, oslabljenom imunosustavu, stresu (koji nije nuzno nastao jer je radjala u hladnoj radjaoni) i jos kojecemu. Fascinira me tvoja (i vasa) lakoca kojom donosite sudove na temelju polovicnih informacija i vjerujete u njih kao u Bozje slovo. Nemas pojma zasto je kod nje to nastalo. I pametnije je da sutis jer kad zines o tako necemu, vidi se da imas stav donesen na temelju svoje netrpeljivosti i nepovjerenja prema hr zdravstvenom sustavu, a poduprijet svojim neznanjem.

----------


## Zorana

Kad smo vec kod lambade  :Grin:  , sjecam se da je prosle godine na teveu kod nas bila jedna jako dobra reportaza o kucnim porodima. I babica je rodilju poducavala trbusnom plesu. Jer on navodno jako dobro pomaze nekim zenama da se nose s trudovima..Eto, znaci mozda bolje i lambada nego medikamenti.  :Wink:

----------


## samaritanka

covjece ovo za pljusku mi je fakat nova dimenzija mraka u porodnistvu...,ali lambada kao alternativa analgeticima mi je bome svjetla tocka...cita nadgradnja...

----------


## Saradadevii

cuh da ima tecaj trbusnog plesa u Zagrebu.
Polako dekadentne prakse dolaze i do nas. Samo da zene koje ih prakticiraju, ne proglase psihijatrijskim slucajevima, ako se uspiju provuci u bolnicke usice. Pa pocnu dijeliti pljuske da se priberu i vrate u normalu.

----------


## marta

> Kad smo vec kod lambade  , sjecam se da je prosle godine na teveu kod nas bila jedna jako dobra reportaza o kucnim porodima. I babica je rodilju poducavala trbusnom plesu. Jer on navodno jako dobro pomaze nekim zenama da se nose s trudovima..Eto, znaci mozda bolje i lambada nego medikamenti.


trbusni ples je originalno sluzio pri porodjaju, jer opusta misice zdjelice. tek su se kasnije tu muski ugurali.

----------


## Ancica

> kad zena pri porodu zatrazi da joj se pomogne u smanjenju bolova
> 			
> 		
> 
> Dajte molim vas, kad žena na porodu zatraži da joj se pomogne to onda znači DAJTE MI DROGE- Jasno i glasno.


U mom slucaju - ne. Cak i kad rijecima tocno to izrece - dajte mi epiduralnu. Samo ako si gluh to cujes. Gluh na osjecaje, potrebe, mogucnosti zene koja prolazi kroz porod.

Na svu srecu, ja nisam bila okruzena gluhima u tim trenutcima.

----------

ako žena na porodu traži epiduralnu,  traži ono što je rekla, ako traži mogućnost da se kreće ili zauzme drugi položaj, sigurno želi ono što je rekla. baš zbog takvog načina razmišljanja po kojem rodilja nema pojma što govori doveli smo se do situacije da ne možemo same odlučivati o sitnim izborima u toku poroda.

----------


## mamma Juanita

većina žena traži ono što uma na ponudi, najčešće ni ne zna za bolje.
ako čitavo vrijeme leži i nema mogućnost kretanja, kako i može znati da bi joj vjerojatno bilo lakše u nekom drugom položaju ili u blagom kretanju?
apsurdno je u istom sistemu kukati da nema novaca, tj. "sredstava", a istovremeno propagirati i epiduralnu i čitav domino-niz komponenti interventnog poroda koji je ujedno i skuplji, dok s druge strane "nema uvjeta" da žene zauzimaju npr. položaj koji žele.

----------


## mamma Juanita

uma=ima

----------

još je apsurdinije tvrditi da žena nema pojma što traži. većina ih ipak nije nepismena i luda. ako ima mogućnosti treba poslušati ženinu želju i žena ima pravo da se u toku poroda predomisli. ja npr. baš nikad ne bi unaprijed ugovarala epiduralnu, ali ako bi se porod odužio i više ne bi mogla normalno funkcionirati, zatražila bi je. i voljela bi da uvaže moje želje, ako nisu apsurdne (njihanje u četveronožnom ili epiduralna ili čaša vode, nije bitno), a ne da netko tvrdi da jedno govorim, a drugo želim.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ja ne tvrdim da žena nema pojma što traži, nego da ima ograničen izbor.
otrpilike kad si žedan , kao da ti netko ponudi samo vino, a ne vino i vodu.
ako razumiješ što sam htjela reći.
nemam nikakav problem s epiduralnom kao jednim od izbora.

----------

> covjece ovo za pljusku mi je fakat nova dimenzija mraka u porodnistvu.


kad se osoba rusi u nesvijest i ne tiska, sto je najpametnije instantno uciniti kako bi se digla razina adrenalina i sprijecila nesvjestica? A u tom trenu je dijete u porodjajnom kanalu i prijeti opasnost od asfikacije?

----------


## MGrubi

adrealin je "neprijatelj" oksicitina i može zablokirati trudove
maternica je mišić odgovoran za tiskanje a ne gornji trbušni
normalno je da žena počne se gubiti na izgonu - sva pažnja se usmjerava na bebin izlazak, meni su užasno smetali glasovi a oči sam zatvorila jer me smetalo jarko svjetlo
mojoj kujici nitko nije vikao tiskaj pa je okotila štence, i da sad ne nabrajam ostale sisavce

nije u pitanju nesvjestica nego trans

----------

kuja vrlo često pojede vlastito štene i ispljune kosti

----------

neke se onesvijeste, neke budu u transu, a nekima poput mene niti panika ne umanjuje učinkovitost trudova. sve to ovisi od osobe do osobe.

----------


## MGrubi

> kuja vrlo često pojede vlastito štene i ispljune kosti


žene znaju ubiti tek rođenu bebu (jedna u Njemačkoj je tako ubila svoje 9-ero djece), jedna beba je utopljena u Splitu, u Šibeniku je ubijena u stanu netom nakon poroda.....
ne pričajmo o krajnostima

----------


## mamma Juanita

lakše se onesvijestit ako satima ležiš na leđima tako da ti je konstantni pritisak na venu cavu.

----------

mama juanita, to je istina, ali sad je običaj da žena satima leži na boku. nije idealno, ali fizički ne dovodi do nesvjestice.

----------


## MGrubi

> neke se onesvijeste, neke budu u transu, a nekima poput mene niti panika ne umanjuje učinkovitost trudova. sve to ovisi od osobe do osobe.


gle , razlog zašto adrealin koči djelovanje oksicitina (hormona za trudove) jest taj ako majka osjeti opasnoat tokom porođaja - (da su ona i beba ugrožene od nekog grabežljivca ) ostetiti će strah - luči se adrealin - koji blokira trudove - majka mjenja mjesto porođaja i traži sigurnije mjesto
vidila sam to pri okotu gazele - uočila je opasnost digla se s mladunčetom kojem su virile prednje noge iz ..., udaljila se i nastavila s okotom, bez problema

jest da smo različiti ali postoje i zajedničke karakteristike

više me zanima što je razlog nesvjestici jer ona je opasna za oboje (prevelika bol, gubitak krvi...)

----------


## MGrubi

> mama juanita, to je istina, ali sad je običaj da žena satima leži na boku. nije idealno, ali fizički ne dovodi do nesvjestice.


i dalje nismo blizu prirodnog položaja i ne koristi se utjecaj gravitacije na olakšanje izgona

----------

razlozi nesvjesti su različiti. jedan od njih je i bol. drugi može biti i dugotrajno ležanje na leđima. krvarenje ne bi smjelo biti, tj. pri normalnom porodu prije izgona ide malo sukrvice, a nikako potoci krvi.

ja nisam gazela. gotovo cijeli porod bila sam u totalnoj panici zbog intenziteta boli i rodila u manje od sat vremena od prve naznake da je porod krenuo.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

da, za nas-ljude današnjeg vremena, naviknute da sve imaju "pod kontrolom" je taj intenzitet i neukrotivost poroda nešto što može jako uplašiti, ali i opčarati, barem mene je  :Smile:  .

----------


## MGrubi

> ja nisam gazela. gotovo cijeli porod bila sam u totalnoj panici zbog intenziteta boli i rodila u manje od sat vremena od prve naznake da je porod krenuo.


nisam ni ja   :Smile:  
uuuu, to je brz porod 

nisam sigurna da bi reakcija tijela na vanjski i unutarnji uzrok bila ista
ti si imala paniku zbog bola - nije situacija za lučenje adrealina
adrealin tijelo luči u slućaju opasnosti (čisti strah) da može brzo djelovati

----------


## mamma Juanita

na bol u porodu tijelo reagira lučenjem hormona endorfina, prirodnog i uvijek dostupnog  :Wink: , kao za majku, tako i za dijete.
što se recimo ne dešava (ili ne u tolikoj mjeri) ako si pod utjecajem epiduralne.

----------

mgrubi, shvacas razliku izmedju kuja *cesto* pojede stene i zene *znaj*u ubiti novorodjence? 
Tj. kuja ce pojesti svoje stene uvijek kad shvati da s njim nesto nije u redu. Kako bi zastitila leglo i one s kojima se cini da je u redu, dala vecu sansu za prezivljavanje. Znas li zene koje cesto ubijaju svoju djecu nakon poroda jer s djetetom nesto nije u redu? 
Te usporedbe sa zivotinjskim svijetom su, u najmanju ruku, neprikladne.

----------


## MGrubi

> mgrubi, shvacas razliku izmedju kuja *cesto* pojede stene i zene *znaj*u ubiti novorodjence? 
> Tj. kuja ce pojesti svoje stene uvijek kad shvati da s njim nesto nije u redu. Kako bi zastitila leglo i one s kojima se cini da je u redu, dala vecu sansu za prezivljavanje. Znas li zene koje cesto ubijaju svoju djecu nakon poroda jer s djetetom nesto nije u redu? 
> Te usporedbe sa zivotinjskim svijetom su, u najmanju ruku, neprikladne.


očeš reći da mi nismo više životinje?
primati?
ponašanje kujice je u tom slučaju sasvim u skladu s zakonima preživljavanja
i tu dolazimo do jedne bitne razlike između nas i ostalih životinja i ta razlika je netjelesne naravi - mi posjedujemo samilost, dobrotu, zlobu... sve odreda psihološke karakteristike, a o tome ja ne pričam, pričam samo o tjelesnim sličnostima

----------


## mamma Juanita

nisu uopće neprikladne usporedbe okota i poroda, jer su principi i hormoni u porodu kod svih sisavaca isti.
s tim da je ljudski porod tehnički najzahtjevniji, jer se čovjekova zdjelica razvila taman do maksimalne veličine koja nam još uvijek omogućava
hod na 2 noge, ali je istovremeno najuža od svih sisavaca u odnosu na glavu djeteta .
ipak, što se samog poroda tiče, štošta bi mogli naučiti od tih drugih sisavaca, jer si baš mi ljudi,  kojima je porod najzahtjevniji, mnogim lošim rutinama i nerazumijevanjem njegove fiziologije još samo odmažemo.
treba istaknuti opet da se porod ne događa sa svjesnom namjerom (osim ako se medicinski inducira, ali i onda ga se ne može nikad 100% kontrolirat), nego bez naše volje.
tako da mi, kao bića koja se vole nazivati racionalnima, često zaboravljamo da razum u nečemu nagonskom može biti i kočnica.

----------


## samaritanka

čarobnost poroda nas štiti od problema, a ne pljuskanje kao izraz nemoćnosti...problem je nastupio puno prije nego što je bio materijalno manifestan...doktori na žalost više ne smiju zračiti jer se to ne može materijalizirati više... samo posebni koji si to usprkos svemu dopuste su oni pravi porodničari kao Odent i slični...
E da ima li Odentovaca i kod nas?

----------


## Ancica

> još je apsurdinije tvrditi da žena nema pojma što traži. većina ih ipak nije nepismena i luda. ako ima mogućnosti treba poslušati ženinu želju i žena ima pravo da se u toku poroda predomisli. ja npr. baš nikad ne bi unaprijed ugovarala epiduralnu, ali ako bi se porod odužio i više ne bi mogla normalno funkcionirati, zatražila bi je. i voljela bi da uvaže moje želje, ako nisu apsurdne (njihanje u četveronožnom ili epiduralna ili čaša vode, nije bitno), a ne da netko tvrdi da jedno govorim, a drugo želim.


Jako si u krivu.

Kada sam s mojom doulom razgovarala o porodu i sto bih htjela, jedna od stavki je bila razgovor o boli i mojoj granici trpljenja bola (kao i granici mojeg muza u trpljenju mojih bolova). I ono sto sam ja zakljucila o sebi je da nisam skroz protiv epiduralne ali da bih je htjela izbjeci. U skladu s tim, dogovor je pao da ako zatrazim epiduralnu, da mi prvo ponudi alternativne nacine nosenja s boli.

I super je tako ispalo, jer ja sam, kad sam usla u tranziciju (a nisam kuzila u tom trenutku da je to tranzicija), pomislila da nemrem trpjeti ovu bol koja je nastala jos 12 sati (kolko su mi trajali ful bolni trudovi pod dripom u prethodnoj trudnoci) i zatrazila epiduralnu. Po dogovoru, Elda je predlozila da prvo pokusamo tus, i sto mi je zaista pomoglo i odvratilo misli od epiduralne. Poslije tusa smo skuzili da se porod blizi kraju.

Da li bih uopce dobila epiduralnu u toj fazi, veliko je pitanje. Al cinjenica da mi je netko pomogao skrenuti paznju i preusmjeriti me kako bih se s tom boli lakse nosila _made a world of difference._

U "trenucima ocaja" (ako ih nisi imala, onda si ne mozes ni zamisliti sto to znaci) zeni treba podrska i volja da joj se stvarno pomogne i da joj se postuju zelje - samo je prvo potrebno ispitati koje su stvarno to zelje. Ako zena ne zna i ne ponudi joj se alternativa, ona ce zaista misliti da je epiduralna jedini spas. Mozda joj je epiduralna na kraju zaista ono sto je najbolje za nju - ali to neces saznati ako je ne pitas, ako je ne informiras, ako joj ne pruzis podrsku.

----------


## MGrubi

a da se uvede "meni" pa izabereš   :Laughing:  
mnoge žene ne znaju svoja prava i šta sve bolnica može ponuditi

----------

> U "trenucima ocaja" (ako ih nisi imala, onda si ne mozes ni zamisliti sto to znaci) zeni treba podrska i volja da joj se stvarno pomogne i da joj se postuju zelje - samo je prvo potrebno ispitati koje su stvarno to zelje. Ako zena ne zna i ne ponudi joj se alternativa, ona ce zaista misliti da je epiduralna jedini spas. Mozda joj je epiduralna na kraju zaista ono sto je najbolje za nju - ali to neces saznati ako je ne pitas, ako je ne informiras, ako joj ne pruzis podrsku.


svaka rodilja bi se o alternativama trebala ranije raspitati i odlučiti koje joj pašu, koje ne i u kojim slučajevima. moj cijeli porod (50min) je bio tranzicija, ali cijelo vrijeme sam bila prisebna. kad sam shvatila da je krenulo najradije bi, da sam samo mogla, poput gazele, zaustavila sve i ostala do kraja života trudna.   :Wink:  
onda sam si kratko razmislila i došla do zaključka da ću, ako mi na pregledu kažu da će trajati manje od tri sata, tražiti da me puste na miru, samu, da se njišem na sve četiri. da su mi rekli da će trajati duže, tražila bi carski (epiduralnu nisu radili). tada je dežurni doktor bio baš moja veza, a već sam uspjela odbiti indukciju par dana ranije i vjerojatno bi mi uslišio molbe.

bit ovog gore je da po meni, a i po nekim rodinim izjavama, ženu treba gledati kao subjekt u porodu i ako ona nešto želi ili ne želi, to treba ozbiljno shvatiti. naravno, u granicama zdravog razuma i onih mogućnosti koje to rodilište ima.

----------


## Ancica

Ti ne mozes znati prije poroda sto ce ti tijekom poroda odgovarati. Mozes imati (i trebala bi imati - al ti netko treba i reci da bi to bila dobra ideja) "kutiju s alatima" (moguci nacini olaksavanja nosenja s boli) a s kojima ti onda mogu pomoci oni koji ti asistiraju pri porodu. A nekad cak ti uopce i ne padne na pamet nesto do tog trenutka kad ti u stvari zatreba (recimo, u mojoj kutiji s alatima nije bilo sjedenje na rubu kreveta i ritmicko ljuljanje naprijed-nazad a kojim sam sasvim super, do trenutka tranzicije, prosla cijeli porod jer mi je taj "polozaj" najbolje pasao).

Al kao sto rekoh, ako nisi imala trenutke ocaja (koji su sasvim normalni dio poroda), onda ne mozes znati kako zena u tim trenucima razmislja, niti sto joj treba. Pa je tvoje glediste sasvim dobro za one zene koje kroz te trenutke ne prolaze. Onima koje ih prolaze (a prije poroda sigurno nece znati jel hoce ili nece), tvoji savjeti niti vidjenje stvari nisu od nikakve koristi.

----------

> ponašanje kujice je u tom slučaju sasvim u skladu s zakonima preživljavanja


aha. Zato trebamo ostaviti prirodi na volju i pustiti da sve ide prirodno. Pitam se koliki bi onda postotak prezivljavanja majki i djece bio.
Toliko mi je apsurdno to o cemu govorite da se ne mogu posteno ni izraziti. Pa jel pijete antibiotike kad ste bolesne? A zasto? Pa priroda ce to regulirati, nece? Svojim, ne bas tako lako prihvatljivim zakonom, prije okrutnim- ne mozes se izboriti- umri.

----------


## MGrubi

> aha. Zato trebamo ostaviti prirodi na volju i pustiti da sve ide prirodno. Pitam se koliki bi onda postotak prezivljavanja majki i djece bio.
> Toliko mi je apsurdno to o cemu govorite da se ne mogu posteno ni izraziti. Pa jel pijete antibiotike kad ste bolesne? A zasto? Pa priroda ce to regulirati, nece? Svojim, ne bas tako lako prihvatljivim zakonom, prije okrutnim- ne mozes se izboriti- umri.


bio bi oko 80%

ne govorim o povratku u pećine, pa doma imam sve hi-teh uređaje
ali treba uzeti u obzir da i svaki napredak ima drugu stranu medalje - npr. nuklearna energija 
porod je najnormalniji dio života žene , za to smo rođene, to nije operacija, nego prirodan događaj
porod koji normalno teče ne treba nepotrebno intervenirati , za onih smrtonosnih 20% slučajeva srećom imamo razvijenu medicinu pa imamo indukciju, carski....

uvijek treba kritički razmišljati, eto npr. 70-tih su dojilje dobivale upute od doktora da s dojenjem se mora prekinuti s 9mj, a dohrana počima s 3mj, i "zahvaljujući" njihovom eksperimentu danas imamo točnu tablicu dohrane , ali s žrtvama
doktori su ženu legli na leđa da rađa i to da njima bude lakše

bijela kuta ih ne čini bogovima niti sveznajućim

----------


## Saradadevii

> Toliko mi je apsurdno to o cemu govorite da se ne mogu posteno ni izraziti. Pa jel pijete antibiotike kad ste bolesne? A zasto? Pa priroda ce to regulirati, nece?


Slazem se s tobom. Radi se o apsurdu koji se ne moze razumijeti ako si na drugoj strani (apsurda). 
Lijecenje je sastavni dio prirode. Zivotinje se isto lijece kada su bolesne. Na  primjer, poste, miruju, neke zvacu bilje koje ih navodi na povracanje pa povracaju, a sve su to metode lijecenja, kao sto je uzimanje antibiotika isto metoda lijecenja. Dakle, ne uzimanje antibiotika kada si bolestan, ne znaci da pustis stvari da se odvijaju po principu prezivljavanja najjaceg; mozes koristiti druge metode. U nasem je programu da se zelimo izlijeciti. Problem nastaje ako se jedan pristup i jedna metoda proglasi jedinom ili najboljom za sve i svakoga.

S druge strane, je li porod bolest da bi poredba s uzimanjem antibiotika tijekom bolesti bila primjerena?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ej, di je onaj topic o neasistiranom porodu koji je otvorila samaritanka?  :Joggler:

----------


## Ancica

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=33291

----------


## maria71

a jel mi koja dobra duša može na pp poslati ovu adresu petrinog bloga?

----------


## maria71

novu

----------


## joie de vivre2

fancy, saljem pozdrav i sasvim se slazem s tvojim stavovima  :Smile: 

zeljela bih samo dodati da se u mnogim postovima propusta primjetiti da fancy zagovara humanizaciju poroda, cak i porode  kod kuce u odgovarajucim uvjetima, uz odgovarajucu logistiku (koja trenutno ne postoji).

i u mojoj (isto omrazenoj medicinskoj) struci pokusavamo promijeniti neke stvari, uvesti neke stvari koje vani vec godinama postoje, ali zacementirane sustave je tesko mijenjati. i uz svu dobru volju, treba i to uvaziti i imati razumijevanja.

sve u svemu, fancy, znam da ti ne treba zagovornik, ali stvarno sam te htjela potpisati  :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

JdV i Fancy, dok vi ostarite da bi vas se počelo slušati u vašim medicinskim krugovima bolje je da se udružite s ciljnom grupom i radite skupa s njima na tome da porod vrati na nove/stare dimenzije. Možda ste vi osobe s karizmom čija je uloga predskazana?

----------


## joie de vivre2

ja ne radim u struci bliskoj ginekologiji i sigurno necu nista promijeniti na tom podrucju.
od moja dva poroda prvi je protekao prilicno traumaticno, zavrsio na carskom, drugi, uz sva moja nastojanja, isto nije bio vaginalan. zahvalna sam medicini da su mi oba djeteta ziva i zdrava i ne pomisljam na to da sam manje vrijedna, niti da je medicina zakazala sto ih nisam rodila vaginalno. priznajem da mi je ponekad bilo zao sto sam propustila onaj prvi trenutak s njima, ali sam si vrlo brzo poslozila kockice u glavi. i nije mi padalo na pamet kod drugog poroda inzistirati da bude vaginalan, iako sam kod svakog pregleda izrazila tu zelju. ne bih ni ja preporucila nekome da se s bolestima iz moje struke lijeci po svoje jer sam svasta vec vidjela.

a da bih u tom svom bolnickom iskustvu (iz dva zagrebacka rodilista) puno toga promijenila, sigurno bih, ali kad bih morala napraviti popis s pro i contra kolonama, oni plusevi u pozitivnoj koloni daleko bi prevagnuli one minuseve u negativnoj.

ali, u ljudskoj je prirodi valjda naglasavati negativne strane, pa sam tako i ja nebrojeno puta s prijateljicama i poznanicama raspravljala o svim tim minusevima, a sve ono dobro je islo pod stavku "podrazumijeva se".

i naravno da podrzavam teznju za promjenama, ali one su obicno postupne i tesko ih je uvesti na nepripremljen teren.

kad bi netko poceo po mojoj struci na slican nacin pisati i zanemarivati sve sto se dobroga radi, a samo naglasavati kako bi mozda u nekom idealnom svijetu trebalo biti, i ja bih onda uz sve svoje pro-reformatorske stavove zauzela poziciju branjenja. jer bih smatrala da nije fer ne vidjeti pozitivne strane i nerijetko kritizirati bez pravog uvida u stanje stvari "na terenu".

sretan bozic svima  :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

JdV prokleta mogućnost (ne)izbora. 
Nekoga vlastita medicinska naobrazba ogranići, a nekome da krila.

----------

tebi je dala pozamašna bogme :lol samo što je  s njima teško aterirati
zezam se, naravno
sretan božić svima

----------


## joie de vivre2

ne znam jesi li zeljela reci da je mene moja medicinska naobrazba ogranicila, u svakom slucaju tako je zvucalo. mislim da si u krivu. ali se isto tako ne mislim prepucavati na tu temu.

zalosno je u stvari sto se svi ovakvi dijalozi vode s lijecnicima koji su vec u startu spremni za razgovore i promjene i kojima je jasno da su tu zbog pacijenata, a ne obrnuto. i onda mi branimo struku. pa ispada kako smo zagrizeni i nefleksibilni. a u stvari, s onima nefleksibilnima se niti ne moze u nedogled raspravljati (ili uopce raspravljati).

----------


## samaritanka

JdV i ja se čudim zašto se to baš vama stalno događa? Možda niste načisto sa sobom što biste zapravo željele?

Rečenica o ograničavanju i krilima nije napisana da vas uvrijedi, ali vi očekujete vrijeđanje pa onda i imate tu projekciju.

Nemam razloga za vrijeđanje, zašto bi  ga i imala? Ja pozdravljam vaše javljanje ovdije, ne razumijem zašto se blati struka, ako se ide u analizu nečega što nije prihvaćeno od strane grupe pacijenata. Trebalo bi bar nekima u medicinskim krugovima dati nekog povoda za razmišljanje. Možda je baš senzibilizacija izvan medicinskih krugova nova mogućnost za rješavanje nekih problema... Neki liječnici imaju uho za te stvari, a neki nemaju. 
Vrlo često mnogi ovdije u diskusijama hvataju se za svaku riječ u negativnom smislu, umjesto da neke stvari pogledaju malo pozitivnije.

...postoje liječnici koji su se počeli ovdije javljati pa su nakon nekog vremena odustali od javljanja ili su postali značajan dio forumske grupe...

----------


## ivana espagnol

zašto? možda zato što je forum prepun pljuvanja po liječnicima koje se trača i proziva imenom i prezimenom, a da moderatori, unatoč pravilima ne reagiraju, ne upozoravaju i ne banaju...jer je to dobrodošlo, za razliku od izražavanja drugačijeg mišljenja zbog kojeg dobiješ šut kartu
mene čudi što se bilo koji liječnik uopće ima volje ovdje javljati
sretan božić i nek nova donese puno malih bića

----------


## flower

sad ce diskusija otici u smjeru ljecnika...a ne neasistiranog poroda. 


> zalosno je u stvari sto se svi ovakvi dijalozi vode s lijecnicima koji su vec u startu spremni za razgovore i promjene i kojima je jasno da su tu zbog pacijenata, a ne obrnuto. i onda mi branimo struku. pa ispada kako smo zagrizeni i nefleksibilni. a u stvari, s onima nefleksibilnima se niti ne moze u nedogled raspravljati (ili uopce raspravljati).


ovo potpisujem, a zapravo je to i normalno - onaj tko hoce cuti dobit ce sve sto ide u tu ladicu, ovdje nazalost puno negativnog. Zapravo je jako zanimljivo koliko je tog negativnog izaslo, koliko nezadovoljstva i zapravo cijela diskusija je jako polarizirana - na jednoj strani su oni koji imaju priliku ipsrazniti sve ono sto ih muci i u silini borbe za svoja prava ne uspjevaju cuti druge, na drugoj strani oni koji se osjecaju napadnuti i brane se, pa opet ne zele (ne mogu?) cuti druge - ovo zapravo vec dugo nije diskusija.

pozdrav JdV   :Love:

----------


## samaritanka

Flower imaš skroz pravo...pa kako sad izaći na pravi put?

----------


## Ancica

Mozda bi bilo dobro da JdV i svi drugi koji imaju nesto pozitivno za reci (a sigurno imaju), da to i kazu. Kao i negativno.

Ovako je izrecena negativa prilicno specificna a pozitiva, ako je je bilo,  opcenita.

Mozda bismo iz toga dosli do tocke gdje bismo mogli malo bolje iskristalizirat sto bi bilo dobro zadrzati, sto bi bilo dobro promijeniti, pa onda ici na kako i koliko.

----------

jel tko osim mene čita redovito Petrin blog? napokon je došla do poroda!

----------


## VedranaV

Da.

----------


## Andora

dajte link

----------


## Honey

_http://prirodniporod.blog.hr_

Edit moderatora: Maknut je link s URL-a i dodajem upozorenje da je dosta cura imalo problema s nekakvim crvom/virusom nakon posjete tom blogu pa da znate .. mozda je skinut, mozda ga nije ni bilo, ali da znate da je bilo bar sumnje u to.

----------

da nadodam bitnu informaciju. 
mnoge je detalje u međuvremenu ublažila, izbacila imena i neke pojedinosti iz tuđih života. no ipak je dobar prikaz njenog psihičkog stanja i svjesnog informiranog izbora.

----------


## Andora

> da nadodam bitnu informaciju. 
> mnoge je detalje u međuvremenu ublažila, izbacila imena i neke pojedinosti iz tuđih života. no ipak je dobar prikaz njenog psihičkog stanja i svjesnog informiranog izbora.


ti ju podržavaš ili ne?

ja sam čitala malo i zbilja je sve nekako idealno... vedro....

i nema više virusa odnosno praćenja čitatelja.

----------

ne, ne podržavam je nikako. cura ima ozbiljnih psihičkih problema.

podržavam prirodni porod kao najbolji izbor u većini situacija, ali ne na ovaj način. može se imati krasan prirodni porod u rijeci, austriji, postojni, a ovaj petrin sistem je jako opasan i njenu bebu je bog spasio komplikacija (glavica stisnuta grlićem i vaginom sat i po bez kontrole srčanih otkucaja).

----------


## anchie76

Molim da komentare na petrin blog ne ostavljate ovdje, niti ove stranice koristite za opcenito komentiranje njenog bloga.  S obzirom da Petra nije ostavila mogucnost komentiranja na blogu, vjerujem da joj se mozete javiti na mail sa svojim komentarima.


Ukoliko zelite raspravljati generalno o neasistiranom porodu, slobodno nastavite.

----------


## bxi

malo da osvježimo, nismo dugo   :Laughing:  ajde da svatko kaže da li bi (ako bi) rađe asistirani ili neasistirani porod kod kuće, kad bi naravno u Hr to bilo moguće.

----------


## bxi

ja bi naprimjer izabrala asistirani
 :Grin:

----------


## Andora

ja bih u bolnici (i jesam dvaput) s njihovim cijelim protokolom.
prvi put - jer nemaš pojma što te čeka, bogme ni Rode nije bilo i nejbolje je slušat njih,
drugi put - jer sam se bojala i najbolje mi je bilo slušat njih. 

živi i ja i djeca i kruna mi je još na glavi!   :Grin:

----------


## bxi

thnx andora,a di su ostali? 8)

----------


## samaritanka

Ja bi neasistirani!!! 

Istina i bog ne preporučujem ga svim ženama jer mnoge od njih ne mogu ni zamisliti da bi se odlučile na porod bez tiđe pomoći.

Međutim ako u kućama i školama obrate malo više pažnje na porode i o tome novi naraštaji znaju kao i pisati i čitati, možda se jednog dana stvori generacija koja će preuzeti porode opet u svoje ruke...Kažem možda... jer su porodi nekako nepopularni za šire mase, a mladež se nikako ne povezuje s njima...Eto samo glasno razmišljam...

----------


## BusyBee

Ja ne znam. Odlucila bih po situaciji i osjecajima u konkretnoj trudnoci. Ovako, priklonjenija sam asistiranom kod kuce.

----------


## apricot

Ja bih rado da su oko mene prijatelji, ali i cijeli konzilij... dva metra dalje.
Lijepe su mi tuđe priče, vjerujem u svoje tijelo... ali i priroda se zna poigrati kada ne treba...
Ne bih riskirala...

----------


## BusyBee

Pa ne bih bas krug prijatelja oko sebe   :Grin:  
Ja bih MMa i starije dijete.

----------


## momze

asistirani kod kuce.

----------


## samaritanka

Mislim ja računam i MM u porod bet tuđe pomoći...što smo ono rekli...to je dozvoljeno...mislim familijarni porod...

----------


## apricot

> Pa ne bih bas krug prijatelja oko sebe   
> Ja bih MMa i starije dijete.


Mislila sam na prijateljska lica: muž, dijete... možda prijateljica koja bi silno voljela vidjeti i doživjeti ono što joj nedostaje kako bi sagledala porod u cjelini: ono "s druge strane".

(Imam prijavak)!

----------


## BusyBee

> Mislim ja računam i MM u porod bet tuđe pomoći


naravno, osim ako ti muz nije porodnicar   :Wink:

----------


## samaritanka

Ma narvno da nije, ali kao da i je nakon tri poroda...već je to zavidno iskustvo...nije još pao ni jednom u nesvjest...

----------


## Ancica

Ja bih asistirani kod kuce.

----------


## Maja

Asistirani, kod kuće, s partnerom, starijom djecom, pet šest frendica. Kolodvorski, al to već svi znaju   :Grin:

----------


## marta

Ja bih sama.

----------

ambulantni, sa babicom.

----------

pitanje za cure koje bi da i starije dijete prisustvuje porodu - mislite da prisustvovanje vrtićanaca ili mlađeg školarca dok je mama u tranziciji ne može stvoriti kod djeteta krivu sliku o porodu i dovesti do kasnijeg straha?

----------


## a zakaj

ja bih rado bila sama u sobi, ali da su babica i muz u sobi do, a 'cijeli konzilij' dezura negdje blizu  :Smile:

----------


## momze

hm, ne znam. bas sam o tom pitanju neki dan raspravljala sa MM. voljela bih da je moje dijete prisutno slijedecem porodu (sto znaci da bi to moglo biti u njegovoj dobnoj starosti od 2 i pol do 4 godine) ali ne znam kako bi reagirao. 

mislim, meni samoj porod nije nesto strasno, oba poroda sam se porodila bez vristanja, plakanja... vrlo brzo i 'glatko', pa ne vjerujem da bi to bilo i djetetu. svakako dijete ne bi prisiljavala, pokusala bih mu objasniti sto se desava, a ako mu se ne bi svidjelo ne bih imala nista protiv da izadje sa tatom van.

----------


## a zakaj

ja ne bih da su mi djeca kraj mene. Ne znam kako bi na njih djelovao prizor tranzicije i samog poroda, mozda im uz pravu pripremu i ne bi bilo sokantno niti neugodno (pogotovo ako bi i 'asistenti' bili smireni i ugodni), ali mene bi njihovo prisustvo jako dekoncentriralo.

----------


## Maja

Ja oba puta nisam imala neku tranziciju koja bi bila šokantna, pa mislim da ni klincima ne bi smetalo. U principu, ja sam bila protv djece na porodima, dok nisam drugi put rađala, sjećam se baš tog osjećaja da mi fali Jan za neku potpunost. Sad bi ih sigurno (doma), imala obadvoje. Ne sad da me prate i gledaju kroz cijeli porod, nego nekako, da budu na rođendanu - za puhanje svjećica   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> pitanje za cure koje bi da i starije dijete prisustvuje porodu - mislite da prisustvovanje vrtićanaca ili mlađeg školarca dok je mama u tranziciji ne može stvoriti kod djeteta krivu sliku o porodu i dovesti do kasnijeg straha?


ja vjerujem da bi to moglo biti stresno i zapravo ne bih htjela da mi dijete bude kod uzglavlja, ali da bude "tu negdje", u nekom drugom dijelu kuće... i da bebu vidi vrlo brzo nakon rođenja... kada bude okupana i lišena svih "dodataka" koji bi mogli zbuniti/uplašiti starije dijete.

----------


## VedranaV

> pitanje za cure koje bi da i starije dijete prisustvuje porodu - mislite da prisustvovanje vrtićanaca ili mlađeg školarca dok je mama u tranziciji ne može stvoriti kod djeteta krivu sliku o porodu i dovesti do kasnijeg straha?


A koja je prava slika o porodu?

----------


## a zakaj

> A koja je prava slika o porodu?


pa ona koja ne ukljucuje vernix, krv, posteljicu...   :Smile:   filmska  :Wink:

----------

dio prave slike je da to ipak nije bol od koje se umire i da se većina onih koje odmah nakon trudova izgovore "nikad više" vrlo brzo predomisle.

----------

vidiš, moju curu sigurno taj dio (krv, izlučevine) ne bi prepao ili zgadio joj doživljaj, ali bi se sigurno jako uplašila da me vidi sa onim grčem na licu dok me šiba trud od minute i po.

----------


## apricot

> dio prave slike je da to ipak nije bol od koje se umire i da se većina onih koje odmah nakon trudova izgovore "nikad više" vrlo brzo predomisle.


ja ću biti sklona predrasudi i reći kako mislim da one mame koje bi se odlučile na porod kod kuće i nisu one koje vrište...
totalna predrasuda stvorena na osnovu vlastitog ponašanja  :/

----------


## VedranaV

Sad ne znam koji je odgovor gosta koji je postavio pitanje na moje protupitanje.

----------


## a zakaj

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dio prave slike je da to ipak nije bol od koje se umire i da se većina onih koje odmah nakon trudova izgovore "nikad više" vrlo brzo predomisle.
> 
> 
> ja ću biti sklona predrasudi i reći kako mislim da one mame koje bi se odlučile na porod kod kuće i nisu one koje vrište...
> totalna predrasuda stvorena na osnovu vlastitog ponašanja  :/


ali prvi put tesko mozes znati hoces li vristati.
ja sam cijeli prvi porod cekala tu scenu s vristanjem, mislila sam, ma sigurno ce jos jace boljeti, pricekat cu malo - i onda sam rodila.

----------


## ms. ivy

> mislim, meni samoj porod nije nesto strasno, oba poroda sam se porodila bez vristanja, plakanja... vrlo brzo i 'glatko', pa ne vjerujem da bi to bilo i djetetu. svakako dijete ne bi prisiljavala, pokusala bih mu objasniti sto se desava, a ako mu se ne bi svidjelo ne bih imala nista protiv da izadje sa tatom van.


momze, kad mm priča o mojem porodu to izgleda ovako:

- ja više nisam mogao gledati kako se mučiš
- pa nisam se mučila  :? 
- ma da, a zašto si onda jaukala
- pa nisam jaukala  :? , osim u tranziciji kad sam svaki izdisaj prostenjala (od napora da zadržim tiskanje)
- joj, grozno je gledati ženu kako se tako muči
-  :? 

imamo totalnu različitu percepciju poroda, i to iako sam mu do samog kraja između trudova objašnjavala kako se osjećam. 

e sad, ne znam bi li i dijete to tako doživjelo.

u svakom slučaju, zasad mi se idealnim čini ambulantni porod s babicom, uz liječnika na stand by (prvi put ne bih ni smjela roditi bez liječnika, moguće je da se ponovi).

----------


## Fidji

Ja bi najradije sama, da su MM i djeca u blizini. I kod asistiranog i neasistiranog ne bi željela da mi netko govori da tiskam, već da bude tišina. Da osoba koja asistira ne "komandira". Imam želju sama uhvatiti dijete.

Kod prisustva djece pri porodu ne vjerujem da bi se upustila tek tako u to. Prije bi ih pripremila, pokazala im slike, objasnila sve i boli, krvi, posteljici...

A što se tiče filmskog poroda jest da nema krvi, ali žene su većinom znojne, nesvjesne, vrište, urliču... a često i umru ako je radnja u neko "krinolina doba". A u modernim serijama im pukne vodenjak i iste sekunde idu izgon u prestrašnoj agoniji. Tak da mi se prava stvar čini nekako blaža.

----------

> Sad ne znam koji je odgovor gosta koji je postavio pitanje na moje protupitanje.


prvi odgovor.
i slažem se sa ms.ivy, gledano sa strane izgleda gadnije nego što u stvari je. zapravo puno ružnije nego što ostane rodilji u sjećanju.

----------


## VedranaV

> dio prave slike je da to ipak nije bol od koje se umire i da se većina onih koje odmah nakon trudova izgovore "nikad više" vrlo brzo predomisle.


Pa dijete vidi da od te boli mama nije umrla. Osim toga i dalje živi u toj obitelji pa valjda skuži da se mama sasvim drugačije misli nakon nekog vremena nego što je mislila tada kad je rađala. Po meni nema prirodnije slike o porodu nego kod poroda doma, neuznemiravanog.

Možda je drugima kratkoročno lakše kad je porod negdje daleko, kao i smrt, ali to nas je i odvelo u dehumanizaciju i jednog i drugog i u nekakvu nerealnu sliku o životu. Meni je to neprirodno, a ne porod.

Moji osjećaji su otprilike kao i od Fidji.

----------

> Možda je drugima kratkoročno lakše kad je porod negdje daleko, kao i smrt, ali to nas je i odvelo u dehumanizaciju i jednog i drugog i u nekakvu nerealnu sliku o životu. Meni je to neprirodno, a ne porod.


tu si u pravu. ali kad gledamo kroz povijest različite kulture, mislim da bi mogle na prste jedne ruke nabrojati one gdje djeca prisustvuju porodu. to je kod većine "ženski posao". mi smo se od te tradicije odmakli i normalno je da otac djeteta bude podrška rodilji. tko voli, može zvati i prijateljice, a prisustvo male djece je mač sa dvije oštrice i bez obzira na pripreme, ne mislim da je pametno riskirati kasnija objašnjavanja ili odlaske psihologu.
isto tako nikad ne bi dozvolila da malo dijete stoji uz postelju umiruće prabake, koliko god bilo normalno da se u tim godinama i sa takvim bolestima umire.

----------


## MamaRibice

u pricama o kucnim porodima, djeca su obicno negdje u blizini, ali ne konstantno uz majku.  pa onda porod ne dozivljavaju toliko dramaticno.

a cesto se zene sokiraju kad pogledaju snimku svog poroda. ipak je drugacije kad to gledas sa strane, bez utjecaja hormona..  :Smile: 

   meni bi isto bilo vazno da djeca vide i upoznaju bebu odmah nakon poroda. zamislite veliki krevet i u njemu cijelu obitelj s friskom bebom  :Smile:

----------


## momze

Ajvi, hm da, nemamo svi istu percepciju i prag boli.
Ne znam niti sama koji je konacan odgovor ... dobro bih razmislila i svakako porazgovarala sa djetetom o svemu tome

----------


## BusyBee

> pitanje za cure koje bi da i starije dijete prisustvuje porodu - mislite da prisustvovanje vrtićanaca ili mlađeg školarca dok je mama u tranziciji ne može stvoriti kod djeteta krivu sliku o porodu i dovesti do kasnijeg straha?


Za planirani porod u koji se zeli ukljuciti i dijete, dijete se priprema (ja sam svoju ideju vec raspravila s djecjom psihologicom i u suradnji s njom bi i pripremala dijete ako bi bilo moguce to realizirati). Ne samo pricom i slikom (kroz slikovnicu ili knjigu) vec, po mogucnosti, i gledanjem snimke poroda. 
A prava i kriva slika... 
Moje dijete zna da porod boli; ja joj njeno rodjenje nisam prikazala kao romanticno, ali ni kao nesto nadljudsko. Zna da boli, da je to normalno jer se misici napinju da polako, ali sigurno, "potjeraju" dijete prema van i da je to bol koju zena rado potrpi i "odradi" da bi rodila svoje dijete.
Zna da ima krvi i da je beba "prljava" nakon rodjenja i zasto.
Takodjer, zna da neke zene na porodu vicu ili na neki drugi nacin kanaliziraju bol u energiju koja istiskuje dijete van.

I naravno, ako bi imala porod kod kuce kojem bi moje dijete bilo prisutno, to ne znaci da se ne bi mogla (ona) u bilo kojem trenu predomisliti, doci i otici kad ne zeli biti u prostoriji. 

Jos nesto.... i muskarci su jako razliciti. Ja sam MMa skuzila da unezvjereno bulji u mene i pitala sam ga zasto bulji, a on je rekao da ne moze vjeorvati koliko snage imam i da mu je definitivno jasno zasto zene radjaju jer je siguran da muskarac to ne bi mogao.  :Wink:

----------


## bxi

šta bi bilo, kad bi bilo: idealan asistirani porod bi mi bio da imam veliku kuću, da smo muž, babica i ja na gornjem katu, a naše dijete ili naša djeca na donjem katu sa bakama, didama, prijateljima, tetama i stičevima. Tak kad rodim da se mi sa gornjeg kata spustimo dolje i proslavimo odmah svi na licu mjesta!   :Love:

----------

bb, sve to "zna" i moja. "zna" je pod navodnicima jer je sve to za nju ipak jako apstraktno. pogledale smo skupa mnogo filmića sa porodima, točnije, izgonima. na svim tim filmovima su njoj nepoznate žene prema kojima nema emocija i cijelo njeno gledanje filmića je iščekivanje izlaska bebe, i još više, scene novorođenčeta kako sisa. imam dojam da joj ni za pet godina neće biti jasan sam proces.
djeca su različita. neka bi stvarno u tim trenucima izašla ako zagusti. moja sigurno ne bi. od mame se teško odvaja i u svakodnevnim situacijama, a sigurno bi bilo još izraženije u posebnim.

----------

ja bi isto rađala u društvu. recimo, muževih prijatelja :lol

----------


## Minnie

Kućni asistirani, i nakon poroda htjela bih neko vrijeme biti sama s bebom, baš sama, sretna i zaljubljena u nju.

----------


## BusyBee

Svatko najbolje poznaje svoje dijete i moze pretpostaviti kako bi se u kojoj situaciji mogle stvari odvijati. I ne, to nije garancija da opet ne bi bilo neke nepredvidjene situacije (sto se djeteta tice), ali i to se da "pokriti" osobom od povjerenja koja bi hendlala dijete.

Nista se u zivotu ne moze 100% tocno isplanirati, to nije razlog da ga ne zivimo onako kako mislimo da je ispravno.

Over and out.

----------

busy bee, koji bi tip poroda ti izabrala da možeš birati?

----------


## pace

> Nista se u zivotu ne moze 100% tocno isplanirati, to nije razlog da ga ne zivimo onako kako mislimo da je ispravno.


ovo mi je super BB.  :Smile:  
Moj idealni porod (mada me nitko nije pitao   :Laughing:  ) bio bi kod kuce, asistiran naravno. Za dijete starije ne znam... iz sadasnje perspektive mi se cini da bi mu bilo sokantno gledati mene u bolovima, al sve skupa je preapstraktno jer da to namjeravam radit doma sigurno da bih ga pripremala (i sada ne znam kako bi na te pripreme reagirao). Voljela bih u svakom slucaju nakon poroda da bebu vidi sto prije.

----------

malo ste zabrazdile- razlika je kako ce dijete prihvatiti pricu o tome da ce mamu nesto boljeti i da ce beba krvava izici van u odnosu na to da to zaista i vidi- nije li i odraslom covjeku lakse cuti da je netko ostao bez glave nego ako to vidi u zivo? Ne bismo li i kao odrasli neko vrijeme te se slike zivo sjecali, a kamoli da je ta osoba bez glave netko koga poznamo i ima ime i prezime?
Natjerati dijete koje u potpunosti ne razumije sto se dogadja, a tesko je da dijete u predskolskoj dobi uopce moze pojmiti o tome jednako je tome da mu pokazujete filma Tarantina i ocekujete da to na njega nece utjecati. Jer djetetu nista ne znaci konacan produkt ako je tijekom tih sati strahovalo za majku videci je u grcevima i bolovima.
Koliko god uzdizale porod na pijadestal, pogotovo asistirani ili neasistirani kod kuce, prirodne mehanizme, porod jos uvijek boli. I dijete ce to vidjeti na svojoj mami i zapamtiti to do kraja zivota. 
Nece?

----------


## bxi

gost, pa je, sigurno da će dijete to zapamtiti, ali sve je to individualno po meni. nekom loše, nekom dobro. treba to odlučiti po nekom svom unutarnjem nahođenju u datom trenutku. teško je zapravo točno reći što bi žena napravila u tom i tom trenutku.možeš zamišljati, ali prava odluka se tek donosi kad je neka tema aktualna.
htjela sam reći, jedno je zamišljati, a drugo je kad situacija stvarno dođe
ja osobno ne bi da moje dijete gleda mene u trudovima, ili porodu, ali mi je sasvim ok da je nekome drugome to sasvim ok  8)

----------

meni to nije ok, ne znam koje je dijete emotivno dovoljno zrelo da gleda porod bez obzira koliko je to prirodan proces. I smrt je prirodan proces, pa tesko da bismo dali djetetu da ga gleda.

----------


## pace

Zaboravila sam u gornjem postu (ispred gosta) dodati zapravo malo detaljnije:
Ja se npr. ne bih usudila radjati doma (voljela bih da imam hrabrosti al mislim da nemam). Tako da je meni zapravo idealan porod ako gledamo u granicama meni moguceg - zapravo ambulantni. Ako je to naziv onoga da dodjes, rodis, budes tam taj dan i navecer (ili nakon par sati) odes doma. 

Sto se djece na porodu tice -tu vjerujem da to jako ovisi o dobi djeteta i tome kakvo dijete jest. I onda bih tu jos dodala da sve sto mi ovdje hipoteticki razglabamo nema veze sa stvarnom situacijom i odlukama. Mislim, ja npr. mogu reci da bi mi bilo super da mi dijete bude na porodu, al ja sam sada netrudna, bez namjere trudnoce i sasvim sigurno bez namjere radjanja doma. Tako da mogu o tome samo brbljat, nisam u konkretnoj situaciji, i ne znam kako bih razmisljala u konkretnoj situaciji.

Sto se boli tice, mene bi vise brinula trenutna (tada, za vrijeme poroda) panika mog djeteta (ja u glavi stalno imam starije dijete, pa razmisljam kako bi on reagirao), mislim da bi se uspanicario i prepao. Al ne mislim da bi ostavilo neke posljedice niti da bi to pamtio kao nesto strasno na svojoj mami... moja oba iskustva su bila relativno "glasna" (oce reci ne nesto strasno, al ipak dosta s elementima dramaticnosti), i ako budemo iskreni nije da nisam nikad viknula na njega pa da ne zna kak izgledam kad vicem (salim se naravno, i naravno da znam da je to sasvim nesto drugo), al s druge strane - u trenutku kad beba izadje, oba puta sam dozivjela totalnu preobrazbu onak po skolski valjda da sam zaboravila i bol i sve, i da me spuknuo adrenalin, sreca i odusevljenje koje se itekako osjeti pa mislim da bi to i dijete prozivjelo skupa samnom... to je recimo meni bio momenat u kojem sam se osjecala kao na apsolutnom vrhu svijeta, kad je sve amabas sve moguce jer se najvece  cudo zivota i to moga upravo dogodilo - mislim da je to trenutak koji bi dijete osjetilo onak totalno i bilo opcinjeno...
A mozda i grijesim.

Mislim, da moram sad reci da ili ne decidirano, rekla bih ne (znaci da nije samnom u istoj prostoriji dok radjam), al mi je tu sve skupa olaksano samom cinjenicom da najvjerojatnije necu nikad u zivotu radjati u svom domu, pa nemam sta puno filozofirati o tome.
Al ne mislim da je to apriori losa stvar sa losim posljedicama.

----------


## pace

Ne bih nikad usporedjivala smrt i porod u tom konektstu. 
Uostalom, ja sam prezivjela i to sasvim uspjesno dva poroda, a dvije smrti sigurno ne bih 8) . Ne bih ni jednu.  8)

----------

:Grin:  

mejbi jes, mejbi no. ipak se sa zdravljem i psihom djeteta ne treba igrati.
kolike su šanse da se desi saobraćajka na putu iz zagreba do splita? vjerojatno manje od 1% pa ipak ćemo dijete vezati u sjedalici. 
kolika je šansa da će četveromjesečna beba imati trajnije posljedice ako joj damo malo teleće juhice? mala (naša generacija je to uspješno preživjela) pa opet odgađamo dohranu i idemo polako...

kad odlučujemo nešto u ime djeteta uvijek se moramo voditi njegovim interesima, gledati na djetetovu dobrobit, a ne na vlastite lajfstajl furke.

----------


## pace

cuj, moja lajfstajl furka je npr. da je za dijete stetno i nedobro da ide u jaslice.  Pa moja djeca nisu isla / ne idu u jaslice. Znam da ces reci da je to vezano s materijalnom situacijom, al nije. Jer svi oni koji odluce dijete dati u jaslice jer im je to draza i bolja solucija od cuvanja djeteta (ne osudjujem uopce, nemam neki negativan stav prema tome) - svima  njima je lajfstajl furka da su jaslice bolje. 
Tako da je vjerojatno i to stvar odluke sta je kome dobra a sta je kome losa lajfstajl furka. 
Kada bih se u nekom sklopu slucajeva odlucila na kucni porod i kada  bih pri tome mislila da ima koristi za moje dijete (emotivne kognitivne i kajjaznam jos neke pametne rijece da sad tu nabacim...), onda bih o tome razmisljala kao o svojoj lajfstajl furki i isfurala to.

----------

pa nije baš tako crno-bijelo. moje dijete je išlo u jaslice zato što je to za nju bilo najbolje, u datim okolnostima, a ne zbog moje lajfstaj furke. ako okolnosti (ne materijalne, već logističke) drugi put budu drugačije, drugo dijete neće ići u jaslice.

----------


## pace

pa to ti ja govorim, isto to sto si ti rekla -  ono sto netko moze gledat kao lajfstajl furku - tebi (kao roditelju) je najbolja solucija za dijete u datim okolnostima.
Ako ja kao roditelj odlucim da je za moje dijete najbolje i ima puno koristi da bude blizu poroda, zasto onda ti to posprdno nazivas lajfstajlfurkom?

----------


## bxi

pa zar zapravo nije svaki pogled na svijet zapravo lifestyle furka?svatko radi onak kak misli da je najbolje.ne vjerujem da je jedno jedino i najbolje. peace  8)

----------

> Ako ja kao roditelj odlucim da je za moje dijete najbolje i ima puno koristi da bude blizu poroda, zasto onda ti to posprdno nazivas lajfstajlfurkom?


zato što se nije javila niti jedna majka koja je to navela kao mogućnost, a da je sigurna da je za njeno dijete bolje da prisustvuje porodu.

----------


## pace

Ti si uvijek sigurna u svoje postupke?
Cestitam. Ja nisam. Pa evo prezivljavam, cak i dosta dobro. Mada sam cesto (pogotovo vezano uz djecu) nesigurna.

----------


## bxi

gost, jesi ti cula za onu - sto ljudi sto čudi?  :Kiss:

----------


## VedranaV

Kad gledam kako sam se ponašala u prvom porodu, sve dok se nisu upetljali, dijete sigurno ne bi doživjelo nikakve traume zbog mojih trudova. Kao što su već napisali, kod poroda doma se organizira da postoji osoba koja će pričuvati i zabaviti dijete i dijete se pripremi na to što će se događati. Ja, kad se zamišljam da rađam, uvijek sam sama, ali da sam stvarno u toj situaciji i da mi dijete ne smeta za trudove i da ono ne pokazuje da ga moji trudovi uznemiruju, ne bih imala razloga da ga izoliram. Ako bih osjetila da me blokira ili ako bi ono bilo uznemireno, zamolila bih da se netko zabavi s njim.

Kad sam bila mala, gledala sam našu macu kako rađa. Nije pokazivala bol, bila je mirna, a mačići su izašli sluzavi i krvavi, ali se nisam osjećala prestrašeno, nego začuđeno i zadivljeno. Teta mi je objasnila da je normalno da su krvavi i to mi je bilo dovoljno. Možda radimo veći problem od krvi i verniksa nego što on zapravo je. 

Što se tiče boli, moje dijete me gleda i kad jedva hodam, kad sam blijeda kao smrt, kad mi se povraća i kad ne mogu razmišljati od migrene pa nisam primijetila traume. Osim toga, možda zaista ne bih pokazivala neku ekstremnu bol, s obzirom na drugačije i prirodnije uvjete kod kuće. A u tom slučaju bih mogla zamoliti nekog da se bavi s njim.

Trenutak rađanja je meni divan i svečan i neponovljiv. No, pretpostavljam da ima ljudi kao što je bila jedna cura iz Škole za primalje kad je na televiziji doslovno zgađeno govorila o izgledu bebe nakon rođenja u kontekstu prisustva očeva na porodu, u stilu zašto uopće hoće biti tamo, ionako su bebe odvratne. Ima i ljudi s drukčijim stavom, kojima je rođenje nešto posebno. Ne znam je li u tome razlika koja sprečava razumijevanje, ako sprečava.

A kad pričamo o hormonima, dr. Sarah Buckley u Gentle Birth, Gentle Mothering, piše da boravak u blizini osobe s povišenom razinom oksitocina uzrokuje podizanje razine oksitocina kod tog drugog, da su to pokazala neka istraživanja ako se dobro sjećam. Pa ne bih ni to zanemarila, da bi i dijete tada bilo u posebnom stanju i sjećalo se svega drugačije nego što bi se to zabilježilo kroz objektiv kamere.

I htjela bih pitati da li je početno pitanje postavljeno u cilju potvrđivanja neke teze pa se sad malo igramo pokusnih kunića kojima će se kasnije rugati i smijati ili zaista iz čiste znatiželje i želje za diskusijom? I zašto je uopće bitno bi li dijete bilo na porodu ili ne?

----------

> Jer svi oni koji odluce dijete dati u jaslice jer im je to draza i bolja solucija od cuvanja djeteta


Draza i bolja? Sigurna si da odluka izmedju cuvanja privatno i jaslica nema nikakve veze s tom da cuvanje stoji najmanje 2500 kn pa na vise, a jaslice 400?
Jucer gledam najavu za tv emisiju o porodima i gledam kako curica od cca. 8- 10 g. vidjevsi porod na snimci komentira "odvratno". I to kod zene s kojom nije emotivno involvirana.
I zasto ne bismo usporedjivali porod i smrt? I jedno i drugo prirodni su ciklusi zivota.

----------


## Maja

Ah, te lajfstajl furke. Kako sam gore i napisala meni dijete na porodu uopće nije bilo opcija dok nisam u drugom porodu osjetila koliko je neprirodno što nije s nama da podijeli tu svečanost (jer za mene su porodi bez sumnje to). A o tome koliko je šokantno doživljavao moje trudove koje sam većinom odradila doma govori možda i sličica kako sam se postavila na dlanove i koljena da odradim trud, a on mi se popeo na leđa misleći da se igramo konjića. (Naravno da nismo bili sami i da je tata bio tamo da ga makne i da mu objasni - niti ne mislim da ću rađati sama s djecom u kući.) Tako da da, skroz sam sigurna da im traumatično ne bi bilo, a i sigurna sam da bih ja ili već netko tko je blizu i pozna ih dobro , mogao procijeniti je li im previše i eventualno ih maknuti.

----------

> A o tome koliko je šokantno doživljavao moje trudove koje sam većinom odradila doma govori možda i sličica kako sam se postavila na dlanove i koljena da odradim trud, a on mi se popeo na leđa misleći da se igramo konjića.


  :Love:  
ovo mi je fenomenalno!  :Laughing:

----------


## bxi

ovo sam bila ja, ovo iznad

----------


## pace

> Draza i bolja? Sigurna si da odluka izmedju cuvanja privatno i jaslica nema nikakve veze s tom da cuvanje stoji najmanje 2500 kn pa na vise, a jaslice 400?


Gle mozemo se sad zaplest u jaslicku tematiku al stvarno mislim da tome ovdje nije mjesto niti tema, pa samo kratko. Govorim o ljudima (mnogim parovima koje osobno znam) koji su divni roditelji i sve to, i koji s navrsenih godinu dana djeteta krecu s jaslicama, jer im je to najdraza ili najbolja solucija, bolja od babysiterice ili sposobne tj. zdrave bake /djeda. Jer smatraju da je to najbolje. Pritom ponavljam - ne idem u kritiku tog razmisljanja jer mi je u mnogim segmentima logicno i prihvatljivo, al eto meni u mom slucaju i za moje dijete nije lajfstajl furka na to.

----------


## Tiwi

> Draza i bolja? Sigurna si da odluka izmedju cuvanja privatno i jaslica nema nikakve veze s tom da cuvanje stoji najmanje 2500 kn pa na vise, a jaslice 400?


Jaslice su kod nas min 700 kn. Moja mama privatno čuva za 3 000 kn (usput i popegla veš par puta tjedno).

MM i ja nismo bogataši. Nismo ni soc. slučaj, ali *mi* čuvamo naše dijete i oboje radimo. Meni je *to* najbolja i jedina prava solucija.

Moje dijete na mom porodu, neasistiranom, ili s primaljom u pričuvi, je za mene super prirodna stvar.

----------

> Trenutak rađanja je meni divan i svečan i neponovljiv. No, pretpostavljam da ima ljudi kao što je bila jedna cura iz Škole za primalje kad je na televiziji doslovno zgađeno govorila o izgledu bebe nakon rođenja u kontekstu prisustva očeva na porodu, u stilu zašto uopće hoće biti tamo, ionako su bebe odvratne. Ima i ljudi s drukčijim stavom, kojima je rođenje nešto posebno. Ne znam je li u tome razlika koja sprečava razumijevanje, ako sprečava.


valjda nije radjala. meni su bebe isto bile odvratne (mozda malo pregruba rijec) dok nisam sama rodila. sad je sve drugacije, i na sve stvari gledam drugacije. tesko mi se i sjetiti kako mi je prije bilo svejedno i za djecu i ljude koji imaju djecu, jer sada potpuno dugacije razmisljam. suosjecam sa svakom majkom. boli me svaki djecji plac. lijepa mi je svaka beba, i zanima me da vidim svaku bebu u obitelji koja se rodi. prije mi je za sve to bilo svejedno.

----------

Ja bih najrađe rodila doma uz primalju i babicu i Hitnu ispred kuće za svaki slučaj.
Prirodan porod ibez prisustva puno ljudi jer me to čini nervoznom.Ne znam da li bi željela i muža pošto se on nesvjesti od pomisli na porod.
Da imam dijete ne bih željela da bude na porodu,osim ako ono ne bi bilo veće pa samo to zatražilo.Ali iskreno kada me boli,ne volim nikoga oko srbe,najrađe bih bila sama!!!!

Željela bih ako je ikako moguće prirodan i human,ljudski porod.

Roditi ću za dva mijeseca,na žalost u Petrovoj,možda naletim na dobru ljudsku ekipu,ako ne ,krvit će mo se, jer kada me boli nemam srama,obzira, ni milosti  :Evil or Very Mad:   pogotovo kada se radi o mome dijetetu.

----------


## ivana zg

Ja bih najrađe rodila doma uz primalju i babicu i Hitnu ispred kuće za svaki slučaj. 
Prirodan porod i bez prisustva puno ljudi jer me to čini nervoznom.Ne znam da li bi željela i muža pošto se on nesvjesti od pomisli na porod. 
Da imam dijete ne bih željela da bude na porodu,osim ako ono ne bi bilo veće pa samo to zatražilo.Ali iskreno kada me boli,ne volim nikoga oko sebe,najrađe bih bila sama!!!! 

Željela bih ako je ikako moguće prirodan i human,ljudski porod. 

Roditi ću za dva mijeseca,na žalost u Petrovoj,možda naletim na dobru ljudsku ekipu,ako ne ,krvit će mo se, jer kada me boli nemam srama,obzira, ni milosti  pogotovo kada se radi o mome dijetetu.

----------


## bxi

Petra je napokon nastavila pisati, sad sam bila na njenom blogu. jel ima jos fanova osim mene?  :Love:   petra, ako citas ovaj forum, htjela sam samo reći da mi je tvoj blog super jer je to jedna iskrena i stvarna priča o velikoj i hrabroj odluci u Hrvatskoj-prirodnom porodu.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ajme, nikako da dočekam kraj petrine priče! petraaaaaa! nastavi pisatiiiii!   :Smile:

----------


## maria71

ne vjerujem da će više pisati....

----------


## mama courage

> ne vjerujem da će više pisati....


nemoj biti takav pesimista.  :Razz:  dum spiro, spero...   :Grin:  petrologi svih foruma ujedinite se   :Wink:  

inace, OT i zanimljivo:

"_It is illegal for midwives to assist at home births (in Croatia), which is probably wise in these circumstances. Older midwives with many years of hospital based experience may be capable of assisting at a home birth, but it would entail risk for her and the mother, which may be unacceptable._" A. Robertson

----------


## Zorana

I inace mi se cini da je tesko naci babicu koja dobro funkcionira u uvjetima kucnog poroda. (znaci i u zemljama koje imaju zakonski reguliranu ovu problematiku) Babice koje asistiraju zenama pri porodu kod kuce, a da dobro obavljaju svoj posao, imaju totalno drugaciji nacin razmisljanja od babica koje su svoj radni vijek posvetile bolnickim porodima. 
Recimo, bez obzira koliko su meni bile ok babice s prva dva poroda, nema sanse da bi ih angazirala za ovaj treci porod doma. Te zene su jednostavno obucene za rad u bolnici i njihovo shvacanje rijeci "asistencija" je totalno drugacije od onog koje imaju babice koje se oslanjaju na unutarnje vodstvo zene koja radja dijete. Nikako nije isto ulijece li babica svako malo u situaciju kako bi izbjegla problem ili se drzi po strani i dodje onda kad je stvarno potrebna.

----------


## BusyBee

> Te zene su jednostavno obucene za rad u bolnici i njihovo shvacanje rijeci "asistencija" je totalno drugacije od onog koje imaju babice koje se oslanjaju na unutarnje vodstvo zene koja radja dijete. Nikako nije isto ulijece li babica svako malo u situaciju kako bi izbjegla problem ili se drzi po strani i dodje onda kad je stvarno potrebna.


Potpis.
Nisam znala da se spremas na porod kod kuce.   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

je je  :Smile:  
Nasla sam babicu koja ima jako puno iskustva u asistiranju. Ili, bolje receno neasistiranju 8) . 
Javim se s pricom kad sve prodje.

----------


## AdioMare

> Nisam znala da se spremas na porod kod kuce.


Onog trena kada sam saznala da je treći puta trudna, ja sam nekako znala da ćemo čitati o Zoraninom trećem, neasistiranom porodu kod kuće.  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Drugačije poimamo svijet kao ljudi,drugačije kao djeca.
Djeca nisu "iskvarena" predrasudama odraslih i za njih su i rođenje i smrt ono što bi uostalom i trebali biti-prirodna stvar.

Kada su pred milijun godina ljudi živjeli u primitivnim zajednicama,zajedničkim nastambama,gledati ženu koja rađa bila je normalna stvar,poput disanja.Kao i seks,uostalom.
I djeca od toga sigurno nisu imala traume.

I stvarno ne bih željela ulaziti u diskusiju treba li rađati u 21.stoljeću identično kao u prapovijesti,to mi i nije bila namjera,no činjenica je da smo se promijenili MI.Mi imamo strahove pred prirodom,zaboravili smo na suživot s njom,gnušamo se prirodnog,svijet promatramo kroz raznorazne diskurse naučene kroz naše odrastanje...
Djeca ne.Ona se uvijek rode ista.

----------


## Zorana

AdioMare  :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Zorana i to je istina sto pises o babicama. Ima babica kojima fali ta jedna dimenzija i one su toga svjesne, sto je fer od njih pa radije (ne)asistiraju u bolnicama.

----------


## mama courage

> Te zene su jednostavno obucene za rad u bolnici i njihovo shvacanje rijeci "asistencija" je totalno drugacije od onog koje imaju babice koje se oslanjaju na unutarnje vodstvo zene koja radja dijete.


al sve one su posjecivale iste (slicne) skole i odradjivale iste (slicne) prakse - u bolnicama.  :? naravno da iskustvom dolazi i znanje o specificnostima koje nosi asistencija pri porodu doma. 




> Kada su pred milijun godina ljudi živjeli u primitivnim zajednicama,zajedničkim nastambama,gledati ženu koja rađa bila je normalna stvar,poput disanja.Kao i seks,uostalom. 
> I djeca od toga sigurno nisu imala traume.


mislim da previse idealiziras/te taj zivot u _primitivnim zajednicama_. u ono vrijeme su djeca imala traume od drugih stvari. 




> Onog trena kada sam saznala da je treći puta trudna, ja sam nekako znala da ćemo čitati o Zoraninom trećem, neasistiranom porodu kod kuće.


potpisujem. i isto sam pomislila i za daphne.   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

> Kada su pred milijun godina ljudi živjeli u primitivnim zajednicama,zajedničkim nastambama,gledati ženu koja rađa bila je normalna stvar,poput disanja.Kao i seks,uostalom. 
> I djeca od toga sigurno nisu imala traume.
> 			
> 		
> 
> mislim da previse idealiziras/te taj zivot u _primitivnim zajednicama_. u ono vrijeme su djeca imala traume od drugih stvari.


Ajmo reći da nekog vrapca o tome znam i da sigurno ne idealiziram život u kamenom dobu.
Dala sam isključivo* jedan* primjer za koji mislim da kao normalan fiziološki proces sigurno ne traumatizira dijete pogotovo ako  ga i njegovi roditelji i kompletna okolina  doživljavaju kao nešto normalno,a ne sramno...

To što su djeca umirala od temperature 40 i jačeg kašlja drugi je par rukava ali isto tako nema veze s ovom temom .
Sačuvaj Bože bilo kakvog idealiziranja...svako doba imalo je svoje prednosti ali i nedostatke.

----------


## Zorana

M. courage, istina je da su sve one posjecivale iste skole. Ali, nije tu toliko rijec o skolama koliko o pristupu koji dolazi iz same osobe. Ili, da bolje kazem, o stanju svijesti doticne babice. (nadam se da ne zvuci pregrubo) Isto kao kad dodjes kod doktora s gripom. Jedan te posalje doma da odmaras,.jedes laganu hranu i cekas da se organizam oporavi, a neki drugi ti da hrpu lijekova "za svaki slucaj". 
Mozda se radi o tome da se polazna tocka nalazi na suprotnim stranama, iako je cilj isti. Pa jedni funkcioniraju tako da zele unaprijed sprijeciti eventualne probleme, a drugi tako da probleme ne rjesavaju i ne ocekuju vec reagiraju tek onda kad se pojave. Za kucni porod mi se cini presudno da se polazi od ovog drugog.
Ja ne znam kako je u drugim zemljama, ali u Austriji samo odredjeni broj babica asistira kucnim porodima. U bolnici je lakse. U bolnici babica ima iza sebe citavu "masineriju" i to je jedan totalno drugaciji film kad se ti osjecas kao dio medicinskog osoblja koje "poradja zenu". 
Kad sam ja trazila babicu imala sam priliku razgovarati s vise njih koje rade u jednoj beckoj privatnoj klinici. I sve one dolaze na kucni porod u paru. (kao za svaki slucaj) Plus sto se kod prvorotkinja uvijek na porodu pojavljuje i doktor. 
Meni je ta opcija bila apsolutno neprihvatljiva jer se citava bit kucnog poroda u toj prici gubi. Bez obzira sto bi bila doma. Ali, ako je moja polazna tocka mir, privatnost, samoca i sigurnost koju moram naci sama u sebi, koji ce mi vrag onda citava delegacija dolaziti doma?   :Grin:  Mogu se onda komotno uputiti u bolnicu i tamo roditi.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*zorana*,   :Heart:

----------


## akasha

hej curke, evo i mene...   :Love:  




> ne vjerujem da će više pisati....


ma budem, samo nekako nisam stigla zadnjih mjeseci  8)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

:shock: kaj si to stvarno ti?    :D   :Heart:  
dobro došla!   :Love:

----------


## samaritanka

Zorana znam o cemu pricas...Recimo ovdije babice pa i one koje se osiguravaju na sve strane u kucno porodu, znaju ocijeniti koja je zena sa svojim tijelom sto se poroda tice, doma. O tome se diskutira naravno iza leda trudnica jer one sve imaju pravo na svoj predporodni mir, a ne na uljevanje dodatnih strahova. Sve babice su ponosne na tzv. perfektne porode bez kemije i maratona...Medutim postoji i neka babicja etika da ne biraju zene po tom necemu sto neke imaju u sebi i pretpostavljaju jednostavan porod, nego uzimaju ih po redu kako se javljaju, gdje zive da ne moraju putovati petsto godina do nje i slicno.

Mama kuraz je sve znatizeljnija, to mi se svida.

Puhica uslisila ti se molba. S kim ce zena razgovarati nego sa slicnim strujama. Drago mi je akasha da si tu.

----------

> :shock: kaj si to stvarno ti?    :D   
> dobro došla!


da, ja sam, glavom i bradom (osim što nemam bradu)   :Laughing:  
hvala na dobrodošlici   :Love:  




> Drago mi je akasha da si tu.


  :Heart:

----------


## akasha

ovo gore sam bila ja

----------


## roby

za

----------


## mama courage

> M. courage, istina je da su sve one posjecivale iste skole. Ali, nije tu toliko rijec o skolama koliko o pristupu koji dolazi iz same osobe. Ili, da bolje kazem, o stanju svijesti doticne babice. (nadam se da ne zvuci pregrubo)


ne zvuci mi pregrubo, kuzim i slazem se s tobom da je to do osobe, svatko ima neke svoje "afinitete" i nacine rada koje se razviju vremenom i konkretno zavisno od situacije u kojoj radis. i pored te spike o "zenskoj snazi" mislim da babice koje vode porod doma se vise oslanjaju na svoju vlastitu snagu (sebe, kao babice) i svjesne su situacije u kojoj se nalaze (ponekad vise nego same rodilje). 




> Isto kao kad dodjes kod doktora s gripom. Jedan te posalje doma da odmaras,.jedes laganu hranu i cekas da se organizam oporavi, a neki drugi ti da hrpu lijekova "za svaki slucaj".


da, samo sto ti, pretpostavljam, mislis da treci doktor radi a priori krivo. a ja to tek mogu od slucaja do slucaja reci.  




> Pa jedni funkcioniraju tako da zele unaprijed sprijeciti eventualne probleme, a drugi tako da probleme ne rjesavaju i ne ocekuju vec reagiraju tek onda kad se pojave. Za kucni porod mi se cini presudno da se polazi od ovog drugog.


za kucni porod mislim da je presudno da rodilja *misli* da je tako, da se babice drze ovoga sto si opisala kao drugu opciju. a ja bas mislim da sama babica itekako unaprijed "sprijecava" ev. probleme, ciji je postotak sigurno jos veci nego kod bolnickog poroda, a ne ceka da se jednostavno dese.




> Meni je ta opcija bila apsolutno neprihvatljiva jer se citava bit kucnog poroda u toj prici gubi. Bez obzira sto bi bila doma. Ali, ako je moja polazna tocka mir, privatnost, samoca i sigurnost koju moram naci sama u sebi, koji ce mi vrag onda citava delegacija dolaziti doma?   Mogu se onda komotno uputiti u bolnicu i tamo roditi.


da, to je logicno i potpuno te razumijem. ako se vec ide na kucni porod (mada ga ja osobno ni u snu nikad ne bih izabrala), onda se treba prepustiti majcici prirodi, pa kako ona odluci.




> Medutim postoji i neka babicja etika da ne biraju zene po tom necemu sto neke imaju u sebi i pretpostavljaju jednostavan porod, nego uzimaju ih po redu kako se javljaju, gdje zive da ne moraju putovati petsto godina do nje i slicno.


a je li odbijaju neke zene ? tj. i pored forsiranja rodilje, je ne zele poroditi doma, jer jednostavno, iz iskustva, intuicija im veli da to nece dobro ici ? al pretpostavljam da se uvijek - kao svugdje u zivotu - nadje neka koja je voljna to uraditi za dobre pare?!  :/ 




> Mama kuraz je sve znatizeljnija, to mi se svida


znatizeljna sam, jer mi je - prosto receno - potpuno neshvatljivo da se ozbiljno moze razmisljati o ovoj opciji. posebice neasistiranog poroda doma. sto bi rek'o einstein, ne zna koliko ne zna. a to neznanje vlastitog neznanja je najopasnije, koliko god smo toboze informirane. pa me zanimaju doticna razmisljanja i dosadasnja praksa. cisto da dokucim u cemu je stos. za mene osobno, bila i najzdravija osoba na svijetu - ni u ludilu.

----------


## marta

Nemoj me krivo shvatit, ali ne mozes dokuciti u cemu je stos. To ti dodje vise ko neko prosvjetljenje (sorry, ne bih upotrijebila tu rijec da imam neku bolju), neki trenutak u kojem skuzis. Dokuciti - to bi bilo razumom, a ovdje to ne igra. 

Dakle, kuzenje neasistiranog poroda nije razumska stvar. Sad ti mozes ovo izokrenuti pa reci da je onda nerazumna, ali nije o tome rijec. Jednostavno, razumom, razmisljanjem i promisljanjem, analizom, logikom, to neces skuzit.

Ako prihvatis cinjenicu da je nekome doista bolje doma, i ako mozes to sebi nekako objasniti, unatoc svim tim NE-ovima koje vezes uz NP, onda mozda imas sansu nesto od toga prokljuviti.

----------


## Zorana

Da, dobra babica sprjecava probleme na vrlo jednostavan nacin: ne petlja se tamo gdje joj nije mjesto.  :Smile:  Ali, jako dobro zna prepoznati problem kad do njega dodje. 
U bolnici veliika vecina poroda zavrsi sa happy endom bas zato sto, bez obzira koliko se uplitalo ili interveniralo, uvijek postoje te agresivne metode zavrsavanja poroda koje garantiraju da ce se izvuci ziva glava.
Ali, daleko je to od poroda kakav bi trebao biti. Sto pokazuju uostalom i tolika losa iskustva zena koje radjaju po bolnicama. 
U danasnjim zivotnim uvjetima jako malo zena radja doma. Pa je uopce nemoguce usporedjivati sigurnost kucnog i bolnickog poroda. 
Recimo, u Austriji se smatra da su oba poroda jednako sigurna. Pa tako troskove asistiranog kucnog poroda pokriva i zdr. osiguranje. 
UZ danasnja znanja i saznanja i dobru suradnju s prirodom.....gdje bi nam bio kraj. 

Sto se tice samih babica.....mozda bi im bas trebalo omoguciti da biraju rodilje s kojima bi suradjivale. Recimo, nema sanse da bi ja radjala doma uz babicu s kojom nisam na istoj valnoj duljini. A dobro se sjecam i da se babica koja je prisustvovala mom proslom porodu osjecala nekako bezveze jer se ona jadna trudila i trudila....i nikako nije mogla shvatiti zasto ja uporno odbacujem njezinu pomoc.

Ove babice koje su obucene za kucne porode itekako znaju sto rade. Ali, bez obzira na njihovo znanje i iskustvo, one nikada ne bi mogle biti tako dobre u asistiranju kucnim porodima bez snazne vjere u to sto se zove zenska snaga. Znas ono.....imas znanje, imas diplomu, imas iskustvo.....ali ako fale vibre sve pada u vodu.  :Smile:  Sve moze proci dobro....ali kad se zadubis duboko u sebe....bez tih vibri shvacas da to nije ustvari bilo to.......mozda se Marta bolje od mene izrazila.....

----------


## Felix

> babice koje vode porod doma


babice koje asistiraju porodima doma nikad nece upotrijebiti izraz _voditi_ porod - jer one znaju da je to nemoguce. porod _vodi_ rodilja, njeno tijelo i hormoni, koliko god se neki pokusavali uplitati u to. voditi porod znaci da imas kontrolu nad njim - a to nitko, nikad, nema. koliko god mogucih intervencija upotrijebio. mozemo samo asistirati tom procesu.




> ja bas mislim da sama babica itekako unaprijed "sprijecava" ev. probleme


tocno, itekako ih sprecava jer je izvjestena u tome da prepoznaje male, sitne signale koji mogu eskalirati u nesto opasno. ALI to sprecavanje problema ne znaci intervencije, nego promjenu polozaja, razgovor, homeopatiju, akupunkturu, i slicno.




> ciji je postotak sigurno jos veci nego kod bolnickog poroda


KRIVO. u zemljama u kojima je asistirani porod kod kuce reguliran zakonom, provode se statistike, koje pokazuju slijedece: kod prvorotki je porod kod kuce uz primalju _jednako siguran_ kao onaj u rodilistu, a kod viserotki je _sigurniji_ nego onaj u bolnici. naravno da su se usporedjivale zene iz iste skupine rizika.

porod u bolnici je vec a priori rizicniji jer je dokazano da rutinske intervencije povecavaju mogucnost komplikacija u porodu i mogucnost operativnog dovrsenja poroda. da ne govorimo o bolnickim bakterijama. osim toga, uzmi u obzir da se asistirani porodi doma rade kod normalnih trudnoca, dakle jedna beba glavom dolje u terminu. u nekim zemljama ipak ima samostalnih primalja koje dolaze i na porode doma na zadak ili blizance.

mozda recimo nesto znaci cinjenica da u kuci za porode u grazu, gdje sam rodila, dakle gdje je samo jedna babica i nema lijecnika, uglavnom roditi dolaze upravo lijecnice i zene iz lijecnicke obitelji.

----------


## ms. ivy

> mozda recimo nesto znaci cinjenica da u kuci za porode u grazu, gdje sam rodila, dakle gdje je samo jedna babica i nema lijecnika, uglavnom roditi dolaze upravo lijecnice i zene iz lijecnicke obitelji.


vrlo zanimljiv podatak

----------


## Felix

pa i hagulkica i dundica, forumasice koje su tamo rodile, su lijecnice  :Wink:

----------


## akasha

evo otvorih upravo novi topic na "predstavimo se"... u slučaju da mi netko želi poželjeti dobrodošlicu  (šala mala) ili uputiti kakvo pitanjce 

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...37c8e6#1096726

----------


## mama courage

felix, nisam skolovana babica pa ce mi biti valjda oprosteno sto sam se krivo izrazila. dolje kvotirano nisam tako mislila kako si ti odgovorila, no nevermind... zanimljivo mi je sto si napisala kao odgovor, pa cu se na to kratko osvrnuti...




> ciji je postotak sigurno jos veci nego kod bolnickog poroda


ovo mi je jako zanimljivo, mada moram priznati, potpuno nejasno.  :? ne znam na koje tocno zemlje mislis (nizozemsku, pretpostavljam?!), al mi nije jasno i koje su se to _iste skupine rizika_ mogle usporedjivati ?!? kad se kod visokorizicnih trudnoca (i jos nekih situacija) ne ide na porod kod kuce? koliko ja znam... :? koliko poroda kod kuce (zbog nepredvidjenih komplikacija) zavrse u bolnici? a ako se dogodi najgori slucaj, kome se zaracunava statisticki ta brojka, porodu kod kuce ili bolnici ?? 




> mozda recimo nesto znaci cinjenica da u kuci za porode u grazu, gdje sam rodila, dakle gdje je samo jedna babica i nema lijecnika, uglavnom roditi dolaze upravo lijecnice i zene iz lijecnicke obitelji.


ako ti tako kazes. 




> U danasnjim zivotnim uvjetima jako malo zena radja doma. Pa je uopce nemoguce usporedjivati sigurnost kucnog i bolnickog poroda.


pa i ja tako mislim, tj. tesko je usporediti isto s istim, al eto, felix je svemoguca   :Razz:  




> Recimo, u Austriji se smatra da su oba poroda jednako sigurna. Pa tako troskove asistiranog kucnog poroda pokriva i zdr. osiguranje


cuj, to sto zdravstveno osiguranje (bilo koje "zapadnoeuropske" zemlje) pokriva negdje troduplo manje troskove asistiranog kucnog poroda meni ama bas nista ne znaci. osim da se na svakom koraku pokusava stedjeti. najcesce na ustrb slabijih slojeva drustva (zena, djece, starijih, stranaca). 




> To ti dodje vise ko neko prosvjetljenje (sorry, ne bih upotrijebila tu rijec da imam neku bolju), neki trenutak u kojem skuzis. Dokuciti - to bi bilo razumom, a ovdje to ne igra.


draga marta, cijenim tvoj trud, i nastojim te krivo ne shvatiti, al moram ti iskreno reci ovo je jedan od naj...ne znam kako da velim... najbezveznijih argumenata pro kucnom porodu. radi se o zdravlju, na stranu nasem, rodilje, nego prije svega djeteta. tu bi ipak trebalo malo ukljuciti i razum. za nekog vraga ga mi ipak posjedujemo, steta bi bilo to neiskoristiti.   :Grin:  mogu ja prihvatit da je nekom doista bolje doma, al jedno su zelje, a drugo mogucnosti. mislim da iskreno postoji opasnost da neke zene malo precijene svoje (zenske) mogucnosti, jer po svaku cijenu zele biti u trendu, roditi doma uz plamen svijece i CD ne znam.... michaela boltona   :Laughing:  . nije da ne postoje razocarane zene /parovi/ koji su naknadno zbog komplikacija il vec same opasnosti (na nagovor babica) morale u bolnicu. 

iz vlastitog iskustva, koje mozda se ne da usporediti s vasim "prirodnim porodima" mogu reci, da sam i ja imala zelje za "intimnijim" porodom u smislu da cr napravi moj dugogodisnji ginekolog. pa sam imala zelju za spinalnom anestezijom, da budem i ja "prisutna". i sve se u tom smjeru radilo, al ni to nije islo. pa sam onda - ovo sad samo kao konstatacija, ne kao zalopojka - pragmaticno - jer mi je razum to rekao - pristala na ono sto je sigurnije. posebice za moje dijete.

----------


## marta

Ah, znam ja da je to tebi bezveze agrument, odnosno zapravo uopce nije argument. To bi opet bilo nesto razumski i objasnjivo.

Zdravlje nije samo fizicko, nego i psihicko, emocionalno, duhovno. Opstetricari se brinu samo za fizicko zdravlje, najcesce samo zanemarujuci ostale aspekte, ali cesto se dogadja i da se pobrinu za fizicko zdravlje na stetu npr. emocionalnog. Zato meni osobno pozivanje na razum i tehniku djeluje kao samo jedan dio slagalice.

----------


## Felix

> felix, nisam skolovana babica pa ce mi biti valjda oprosteno sto sam se krivo izrazila. dolje kvotirano nisam tako mislila kako si ti odgovorila, no nevermind... zanimljivo mi je sto si napisala kao odgovor, pa cu se na to kratko osvrnuti...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne kuzim sto ti nije jasno. zene se mogu svrstati u skupine slicnog rizika, to se radi u mnogim zdravstvenim istrazivanjima. u skupini niskog rizika su rodilje niskog rizika - uredna trudnoca, stav djeteta glavom, prethodne niskorizicne trudnoce i porodi, beba u terminu - eto, to je niski rizik. porodi kod kuce su obicno ti. naravno da rijetko koja zena koja nosi blizance ili ima placentu previu, krvari u trudnoci ili sl., nece ici na porod doma nego ce ici u bolnicu, obzirom da se vodi kao porod viseg rizika. 

kad usporedjujemo zene iste skupine rizika, to znaci da necemo biti nefer i usporedjivati ishode porodjaja doma niskog rizika i npr. ishode planiranih carskih rezova zena koje su vecinu vremena provele u bolnici, jer je normalno i ocekivano da su u potonjem rezultati losiji. a ako je doslo do komplikacija i rodilja je prebacena u bolnicu, to se svstava u kategoriju komplikacija pri porodu kod kuce, ne brini  :Wink:  jako se pazi na te stvari.

ALI, kad usporedjujemo zdravu trudnicu koja unutar termina dolazi vaginalno roditi dijete u stavu glavom dolje, statistike pokazuju da je takvoj zeni sigurnije ili jednako sigurno roditi doma uz kompetentnu babicu, nego roditi u rodilistu uz lijecnika. cak i tu ima podjela: sigurnije je roditi u rodilistu SAMO uz kompetetnu primalju, nego roditi u rodilistu uz lijecnika. opet ponavljam, u niskoj skupini rizika.

sad ces sigurno pitati sto to znaci sigurnije. to znaci da je bilo manje komplikacija u porodu, manje operativnih zavrsenja poroda (vakuum, carski), manje infekcija bebe i mame nakon poroda.

mozes pitati nelitzu77, ona je bila na izvoru informacija u stockholmu  :Wink:  ja sam citala podatke za nizozemsku i englesku. takva istrazivanja postoje za sve zemlje u kojima je legalan asistirani porodjaj kod kuce. to sto samo 2% zena radja na taj nacin nije toliki problem; u zemlji s puno miliona ljudi dolazi se ipak do nebeznacajne brojke.

----------


## Zorana

M. courage, o kakvim troduplo manjim troskovima pricamo ako bi postojala veca sansa za rizike koji bi naknadno isli opet preko dzepa zdravstvenog? Ovdje opcenito vlada trend "bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti" pa se zdravstveno radije upusti u financiranje onoga sto se od pocetka cini sigurnije nego da financira trostruko vece troskove popravljanja stete u slucaju komplikacija. I opet se nekako cini da, barem kod nas u Austriji, oni siromasniji slojevi drustva su ti koji se najrjedje odlucuju na pothvate tipa kucni porod. Ne kazem da drustveni status ima veze, jer bi se po tim nekim kriterijima i sama uvrstavala u financijski slabije i nize slojeve. Radi se vise o tome o cemu prica Marta, znaci o argumentima koji za tebe to ni nisu.  :Razz:  
Osim toga, nije asistirani kucni porod zvanje babice na dan D i to je to. I tu babicu treba financirati. Pocevsi od pregleda tijekom trudnoce, prisustva porodu, pregleda i obilazenja rodilje danima nakon poroda, svu opremu koju ona koristi itd. 
Ne znam za Nizozemsku i ostale zemlje. Ali, u Austriji se jos uvijek jako malo zena odlucuje na porod doma, navodno samo 2 do 3 posto zena. I sa svim svojim forama po pitanju kojekakvih preventiva definitivno se ne uvrstava u skupinu zemalja koje bi omogucile opciju kucnog poroda samo radi ustede. Isto ko sto cijepljenje nije zakonski obavezno, ali ni u kom slucaju zato da bi zdravstveno stedilo. 
Bilo kako bilo, u lokalnim  medicinskim krugovima kucni porod kod zdrave trudnice i nekomplicirane trudnoce vazi za jednako siguran kao i bolnicki porod. I to je poanta onoga sto sam htjela reci.  :Smile:

----------


## gejsha

Poznam curu koja je *pokušala* roditi doma .. i mama i tata su joj lječnici ..znam samo da nije dobro proslo i da su i ona i mala na kraju zavrsili u bolnici.. 
Bez obzira na sve komplikacije ona i dalje priča kak je to njoj super bilo bla bla..
ja sam protiv toga bar sto se moje p. tiče i mog djeteta,za ostale me ne zanima ako hoce skakat iz aviona pa se tako porodit nek izvole .. 

I moja baba je radjala doma nije joj nista, ima 5 djece žive i 3 mrtvih..
to je trend sada a za par godina ce biti nesto drugo   :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

A daj mi molim te reci gdje je to trend? Na Rodinom forumu?  :Razz:   Lijepo sam ti napisala da u Austriji svega dva do tri posto zena radja doma. I to sasvim sigurno nije radi trenda. 
Btw, ja ih poznam puno puno puuuuuuno vise koji su pokusali imati normalan porod u bolnici pa su se veselo proveli.

----------


## Felix

> Poznam curu koja je *pokušala* roditi doma ..


asistirano ili neasistirano?

----------


## Felix

a ovo o trendu i modi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
u nizozemskoj 35% zena radja doma, i to vec desetljecima. odnosno, tamo nikad nije prekinuto radjanje doma, kao sto je kod nas i u ostalim zemljama. dakle, tamo to sigurno nije trend.
u ostalim zemljama se tih 2-3% poroda doma takodjer drzi vec dugo. uvijek ce biti zena koje ce radjati doma, asistirano ili ne. nikakva to nije moda.

----------


## gejsha

pa naslov je o neasistiranom ?? ili ne??? neasistirano felix... 

neznam zasto sam ista i pisala   :/   uglavnom, sretno ..   :Bye:

----------

> Osim toga, nije asistirani kucni porod zvanje babice na dan D i to je to. I tu babicu treba financirati. Pocevsi od pregleda tijekom trudnoce, prisustva porodu, pregleda i obilazenja rodilje danima nakon poroda, svu opremu koju ona koristi itd.


nije samo to. treba financirati i adekvatno školovanje babice i njenu početnu praksu (npr.uz iskusnu babicu). dok toga nemamo, neasistirani porod je rizik. prvenstveno za bebu. majka se jako dobro može osloniti na svoju žensku snagu i poznavanje vlastitog tijela (pogotovo ako je ranije rađala), ali ona ne može osjetiti da li je beba asprirala mekonijsku vodu, svojim tijelom pritisnula dugu i zamotanu pupčanu vrpcu ili bilo što drugo što se događa sa tom malom drugom osobom. iako su mama i beba povezane, ipak su to dva bića sa odvojenim živčanim sustavom i mnogim drugim za život bitnim funkcijama.

znam da kod nas nije sve bajno, ali tko želi bajkovit porod, pametnije mu je otići roditi negdje vani (npr. kuća za porode u grazu), nego se doma kockati sa tuđim životom.

----------


## momze

> to je trend sada a za par godina ce biti nesto drugo


ovo me bas ubolo u oci i moram reagirati. mozda se osoba nespretno izrazila, dopustam i tu mogucnost....

no, kako mozete misliti da je trend da se zena osjeca sigurno, voljeno i da je postuju dok radja??
nikako ne moze biti trend zelja zene za intimom, povlacenjem u sebe tijekom trudova, zelja da ju se ne ometa, ne pozuruje i ne uznemiruje, njena zelja da uz nju bude prisutna osoba kojoj vjeruje, da se nalazi u sigurnom i udobnom okruzenju i za nju i za dijete koje radja. 

znaci nije trend sto ce se zena odluciti roditi doma, vec njena potreba da dobije gore navedeno sto, nazalost za sada, ne moze dobiti u hrvatskim rodilistima.

----------


## Zorana

Gost  :Smile:

----------


## gejsha

vidim da vas "pogodio" ovaj izraz "trend"   :Grin:  

nisam pod tim mislil na da je nesto "IN" ili "moderno" ili sta ste vec protumačili   :Laughing:  

stavite navodnike na to bit ce lakshe   :Grin:  

Da se razumijemo nemam nista protiv toga da se ide radjati negdje u nekakve kuce tipa onih u austriji gdje ipak prisustuje babica ili dok. koji su napravili pozamašan broj poroda ..
samo sam protiv onoga što ekipa čuje za "porod kod kuce" pa za vrijeme trudova ostane doma skupa s svojim muzem i njih dvoje se "poradjaju"   :Wink:  

nadam se da sam se bar malo "ispravila" tj. "razjasnila"   :Wink:

----------


## Felix

> pa naslov je o neasistiranom ?? ili ne??? neasistirano felix... 
> 
> neznam zasto sam ista i pisala   :/   uglavnom, sretno ..


ne moras se odmah povlaciti s topica, pitala sam jer nisam bila sigurna jesam li dobro razumjela.
ove statistike koje sam nabrajala odnose se na asistirani porod kod kuce. neasistirani porod je nesto sasvim drugo, upravo iz razloga koje je nabrojala gost.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*gejsha*, ha, ha, gard ti je baš k'o na tvom avataru!   :Laughing:  
kaj se tak pjeniš, pa nitko tebe ne tjera puškom da se porađaš neasistirano!   :Laughing:

----------

možda gejši draga osoba čita ovaj topic i razmišlja o razlozima za i protiv neasistiranog poroda pa gejša brine o sigurnosti bebice?

to što je mara ili sara imala sreće da sve prođe kako treba, ne znači da je to primijer za imitirati. možda je bolje "žrtvovati" svoj doživljaj idealnog poroda pa roditi u rodilištu ili izvesti financijsko-organizacijske akrobacije i otići roditi vani. sigurno je sigurnije za bebu.  :Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ma, simpa mi je *gejsha*, i simpa mi je njen avatar.   :Grin:

----------


## gejsha

neznam jel čita moja draga osoba il ne al svakako bi joj preporučila da ide nekome tko zna svoj posao   :Grin:  

Gejshi se digne kosa na glavi kad čuje/vidi da netko svjesno izlaze bilo kakvoj opasnosti  svoje dijete   :Smile:  

što si neizvadi sama sljepo crijevo doma   :Mad:    nemojte se ljutiti na mene al jednostavno pop. na takve stvari   :Embarassed:

----------


## MGrubi

> što si neizvadi sama sljepo crijevo doma


jer je to operacija
a porod je prirodni fiziološki proces

----------


## TinnaZ

uskoro ćemo i za sex tražiti stručnjaka da dirigira

----------


## gejsha

:Laughing:   zato nam sluzi sex inspektori   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> uskoro ćemo i za sex tražiti stručnjaka da dirigira


i raspored dakako, normativ, da se možemo ravnati po njemu

a šta će nam sex, kad sve možemo in vitro ... 
eto trude se izmisliti umjetnu maternicu, pa ćemo se "riješiti" i tog dijela

----------


## gejsha

hocesh reci da si protiv toga   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> hocesh reci da si protiv toga


ne   :Grin:  
karikiram trenutni odnos naše civilizacije prema porodu  :/

----------


## gejsha

ja nevidim tu "problem" 100 ljudi 100 ćudi 100 različitih mišljenja   :Grin:  i bolje sto je tako bilo bi nam dosadno   :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

> zato nam sluzi sex inspektori


 eto već smo počeli
zamisli sad da dirigiraju nad 90% parova, kaj nas to čeka  :?

----------

> neznam jel čita moja draga osoba il ne al svakako bi joj preporučila da ide nekome tko zna svoj posao   
> 
> Gejshi se digne kosa na glavi kad čuje/vidi da netko svjesno izlaze bilo kakvoj opasnosti  svoje dijete   
> 
> što si neizvadi sama sljepo crijevo doma     nemojte se ljutiti na mene al jednostavno pop. na takve stvari


Potpis

----------

Nije mi jasno zašto me je stavilo pod Gost??? :?

----------


## momze

> Nije mi jasno zašto me je stavilo pod Gost??? :?


nisi se ulogirala. na ovom pdf-u moguce je pisati bez registriranja.

----------


## yaya

Hvala momze..nisam ni skužila  :Embarassed:  Sad je bolje

----------


## klia

> Lijepo sam ti napisala da u Austriji svega dva do tri posto zena radja doma. I to sasvim sigurno nije radi trenda.


Ali je očito postalo propagiranje istoga, s ciljem da se taj postotak poveća.

Ipak, ne vidim razloga zašto bi porod kod kuće uz babicu koja je nadzirala trudnoću i ukoliko je kuća udaljena ne više od 20 minuta od bolnice, bio rizičniji od poroda u bolnici. 
Ali sam protiv neasistiranog poroda. 
Fizičko, emocionalno i duhovno stanje su povezani - imam u obitelji primjer djeteta (sada već odrasloga čovjeka) rođenoga u kući i fizički oštećenoga u porodu. Ma i da postoji 0,001 posto šanse, odnosno rizika da bi moja odluka ili oslanjanje isključivo na "žensku snagu" moglo to proizvesti, ne bih si to dopustila.

Žao mi je, ali meni sve to pomalo sliči na ideologiziranje žene, poroda i majčinstva.

----------


## MGrubi

> . Ma i da postoji 0,001 posto šanse, odnosno rizika da bi moja odluka ili oslanjanje isključivo na "žensku snagu" moglo to proizvesti, ne bih si to dopustila.


imaš i šansu doktorske greške
curica koju ja znam zamalo nije umrla zbog loše procjene doktora (carski ili ne), reanimirali su je, davali joj nikakve šanse da preživi ... za carski je bilo kasno ...
nisu niti bolnice garancije

----------

> klia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> . Ma i da postoji 0,001 posto šanse, odnosno rizika da bi moja odluka ili oslanjanje isključivo na "žensku snagu" moglo to proizvesti, ne bih si to dopustila.
> 
> 
> imaš i šansu doktorske greške
> curica koju ja znam zamalo nije umrla zbog loše procjene doktora (carski ili ne), reanimirali su je, davali joj nikakve šanse da preživi ... za carski je bilo kasno ...
> nisu niti bolnice garancije


Ali su šanse za eventualne komplikacije puno manje u bolnicama nego doma

----------


## MGrubi

istina

----------


## VedranaV

Ja u to ne vjerujem, mislim da se masu komplikacija napravi u bolnicama, zbog toga što se pristupa porodu kao da je egzaktan i kao da se njime može upravljati bez ikakvog rizika.

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam uvjerena da se u bolnici povecava sansa za komplikacijama, po sistemu "intervencija vuce intervenciju". A kad se nesto vec zakomplicira, naravno da je veca sansa da ce se stvar srediti u bolnici. 
Klia, ne propagira se ovdje kucni porod. Mnogi lijecnici se upravo cude zenama koje se odluce na njega. Ono na sto se ovdje masovno ide je stvaranje nekakve kucne atmosfere u bolnickom okruzenju kako bi zena imala maksimalnu mogucnost izbora i "mir".  Ali, na kraju to, bez obzira koliko je bitno, nije garancija za neke stvari jer osjecaje i psihu ne mozes zavarati. 
Ko sto Klia kaze, fizicko, emocionalno i duhovno stanje su povezani. I u stanju u kojem se ja osjecam dobro sama sa sobom, istovremeno znajuci da je s trudnocom i djetetom sve u redu, nema te bolnice koja meni nece stvoriti nemir i osjecaj straha. I, eto ga, vec si navlacim nepotrebne probleme za vrat.  :Wink:

----------


## yaya

> Ja sam uvjerena da se u bolnici povecava sansa za komplikacijama, po sistemu "intervencija vuce intervenciju". A kad se nesto vec zakomplicira, naravno da je veca sansa da ce se stvar srediti u bolnici. 
> Klia, ne propagira se ovdje kucni porod. Mnogi lijecnici se upravo cude zenama koje se odluce na njega. Ono na sto se ovdje masovno ide je stvaranje nekakve kucne atmosfere u bolnickom okruzenju kako bi zena imala maksimalnu mogucnost izbora i "mir".  Ali, na kraju to, bez obzira koliko je bitno, nije garancija za neke stvari jer osjecaje i psihu ne mozes zavarati. 
> Ko sto Klia kaze, fizicko, emocionalno i duhovno stanje su povezani. I u stanju u kojem se ja osjecam dobro sama sa sobom, istovremeno znajuci da je s trudnocom i djetetom sve u redu, nema te bolnice koja meni nece stvoriti nemir i osjecaj straha. I, eto ga, vec si navlacim nepotrebne probleme za vrat.


Vidiš meni totalno suprotno...rodilište mi je uljevalo osjećaj sigurnosti jer je oko mene bio tim koji svakodnevno asistira pri barem jednom porodu. Grozim se pomisli da bi rađala doma samo s mužem asistentom...Mislim da je to krajnje neodgovorno, totalno glupo i nimalo romantično...Iskreno rečeno...nemam pojma u kakvom ste vi stanju bile dok ste rađale..ali meni je u tim trenucima najmanje bila bitna soba u kojoj se nalazim, boja njenih zidova ili namještaj... nisam vidjela ništa osim onog sata koji je išao nevjerojatno sporo a jedino o čemu sam razmišljala je da se konačno sve to skupa završi i da je s djetetom sve u redu. Nakon svega sam samo čekala da dođem doma ali ne zbog samog prostora nego da smo MM, beba i ja konačno zajedno kao obitelj...

----------


## anchie76

> Vidiš meni totalno suprotno...rodilište mi je uljevalo osjećaj sigurnosti jer je oko mene bio tim koji svakodnevno asistira pri barem jednom porodu. Grozim se pomisli da bi rađala doma samo s mužem asistentom...Mislim da je to krajnje neodgovorno, totalno glupo i nimalo romantično...Iskreno rečeno...nemam pojma u kakvom ste vi stanju bile dok ste rađale..ali meni je u tim trenucima najmanje bila bitna soba u kojoj se nalazim, boja njenih zidova ili namještaj... nisam vidjela ništa osim onog sata koji je išao nevjerojatno sporo a jedino o čemu sam razmišljala je da se konačno sve to skupa završi i da je s djetetom sve u redu. Nakon svega sam samo čekala da dođem doma ali ne zbog samog prostora nego da smo MM, beba i ja konačno zajedno kao obitelj...


Ok ti si se osjecala sigurnije u bolnici.  I puno drugih zena se osjeca sigurnije tamo.  I to je sasvim u redu i normalno.  Druge se zene osjecaju sigurnije kod kuce. I to je sasvim u redu i normalno.  Zasto u startu osudjivati one zene koje se ne osjecaju sigurnije u bolnici nego kod kuce?  Sto je tu cudno?  Pa nismo svi isti.  Neki se jednostavno osjecaju sigurnije kod kuce, neki u bolnici. Bitno je samo da postoji izbor, pa da zena moze odabrati ono sto njoj odgovara.

----------

> Zasto u startu osudjivati one zene koje se ne osjecaju sigurnije u bolnici nego kod kuce?  Sto je tu cudno?  Pa nismo svi isti.


Istina ...nismo svi isti...ali nisam osuđivala nego jednostavno ne razumijem i smatram neodgovornim rađanje doma uz samo muževu asistenciju....jednostavno ne razumijem jer takav čin smatram veeelikim rizikom i po majku i po dijete to je to. Druga stvar je rađanje doma uz obučenu babicu a da te ispred čekaju kola hitne pomoći iako mi ni tu nije baš totalno sve jasno ali mi je malo prihvatljivije... Osim toga, kako sam i napisala ...meni je najmanje bitan prostor u kojemu rađam ali mi je jako bitno da je sa mnom netko tko zna asistirati porodu i tko zna prepoznati je li ili nije sve u redu s bebom i rodiljem. Jel zid žut crven ili bijel..svejedno mi je kad ga ionako ne vidim.

----------


## yaya

Opet mi je otišlo pod Gost...pa eto..isprike...  :Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

> meni je najmanje bitan prostor u kojemu rađam ali mi je jako bitno da je sa mnom netko tko zna asistirati porodu i tko zna prepoznati je li ili nije sve u redu s bebom i rodiljem. Jel zid žut crven ili bijel..svejedno mi je kad ga ionako ne vidim.


Znaci pristala bi na porod uz obucenu babicu (posto i ona zna prepoznati sve jel ok ili nije)?  I to je porod kod kuce (ne mora nuzno biti neasistirani)  :Smile:  




> a da te ispred čekaju kola hitne pomoći iako mi ni tu nije baš totalno sve jasno ali mi je malo prihvatljivije


Sorry, al ovo mi je malo smijesno   :Smile:    Zamisli da za sve Nizozemke koje radjaju doma (njih 30%) imaju ispred kuce kola hitne pomoci.. Koliko hitnih bi oni morali imati   :Grin:   malo neizvedivo, a i nepotrebno rekla bih.  Koja poanta onda babice koja je educirana da prepozna probleme na vrijeme, kad ih ocigledno nece prepoznati jerbo ispred kuce cekaju kola hitne (znaci ocekuje se da ih nece prepoznati)

----------


## yaya

Znaci pristala bi na porod uz obucenu babicu (posto i ona zna prepoznati sve jel ok ili nije)? I to je porod kod kuce (ne mora nuzno biti neasistirani) Smile



> Naravno da bi pristala, jer kao što rekoh ako je uz mene netko ko zna što i kako radi ne bi li porod protekao u najboljem redu i po majku i po dijete nebitno je gdje se nalazim....No koliko sam ja shvatila temu ovog topika....riječ je o svojevoljnom NEasistiranom porodu kod kuće i o jednoj priči koja je na kraju završila kolima hitne pomoći i bolnicom...a pokušala se "proturiti" kao nešto o čemu bi svaka buduća majka trebala maštati i želiti si upravo takav porod. 
> 
> Sorry, al ovo mi je malo smijesno Smile Zamisli da za sve Nizozemke koje radjaju doma (njih 30%) imaju ispred kuce kola hitne pomoci.. Koliko hitnih bi oni morali imati Grin malo neizvedivo, a i nepotrebno rekla bih. Koja poanta onda babice koja je educirana da prepozna probleme na vrijeme, kad ih ocigledno nece prepoznati jerbo ispred kuce cekaju kola hitne (znaci ocekuje se da ih nece prepoznati)


Naravno da je smiješno...i nisam ja ta koja je navela porod kod kuće dok te dolje čeka hitna pomoć...Negdje sam to pročitala na ovom topiku i bilo mi je isto tako smiješno.

----------


## yaya

Joj...nema opcije uredi post...pa ću ponoviti...onaj prethodni je malo kupusav  :Embarassed:  




> Znaci pristala bi na porod uz obucenu babicu (posto i ona zna prepoznati sve jel ok ili nije)? I to je porod kod kuce (ne mora nuzno biti neasistirani) Smile


Naravno da bi pristala, jer kao što rekoh ako je uz mene netko ko zna što i kako radi ne bi li porod protekao u najboljem redu i po majku i po dijete nebitno je gdje se nalazim....No koliko sam ja shvatila temu ovog topika....riječ je o svojevoljnom NEasistiranom porodu kod kuće i o jednoj priči koja je na kraju završila kolima hitne pomoći i bolnicom...a pokušala se "proturiti" kao nešto o čemu bi svaka buduća majka trebala maštati i želiti si upravo takav porod.




> Sorry, al ovo mi je malo smijesno Smile Zamisli da za sve Nizozemke koje radjaju doma (njih 30%) imaju ispred kuce kola hitne pomoci.. Koliko hitnih bi oni morali imati Grin malo neizvedivo, a i nepotrebno rekla bih. Koja poanta onda babice koja je educirana da prepozna probleme na vrijeme, kad ih ocigledno nece prepoznati jerbo ispred kuce cekaju kola hitne (znaci ocekuje se da ih nece prepoznati


Pa naravno da je smiješno...zato je i napisano

----------


## dijanam

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   Zasto u startu osudjivati one zene koje se ne osjecaju sigurnije u bolnici nego kod kuce?  Sto je tu cudno?  Pa nismo svi isti.
> 
> 
> Istina ...nismo svi isti...ali nisam osuđivala nego jednostavno ne razumijem i smatram neodgovornim rađanje doma uz samo muževu asistenciju....jednostavno ne razumijem jer takav čin smatram veeelikim rizikom i po majku i po dijete to je to.


yaya, kud ces vece osude nego nekoga prozvati da je neodgovoran i da postupa rizicno po zivot sebe i dijetet? to je strasna osuda.

Nevezano za moj osoban izbor ja bih rado da je moguce o jednom i drugom izboru pricati normalno i argumentirano. Ja sam četiri puta rodila u bolnici, ali me jako smeta kada zene koje nisu sklone opciji radjanja kod kuce ne shvacaju da zene koju tu opciju za sebe biraju - biraju je upravo za to jer je drze SIGURNIJOM I BOLJOM OPCIJOM za sebe i svoje dijete. Smeta me onaj ton: "svaka cast vama i vasem izboru, ali to je neodgovorno!" Stav iz kojeg smrdi izjava: "meni je vise stalo do tvoga djeteta nego tebi".

Dopustite da iza kucnog neasistiranog poroda stoje zene koje su vrlo razborito donijele takvu odluku. Pa pogledajte Saradadevii. Ili Zoranu. Iskreno, rijetko srecem osobe koje sa toliko razboritosti i suptilnosti gledaju na zivot.

----------


## yaya

> yaya, kud ces vece osude nego nekoga prozvati da je neodgovoran i da postupa rizicno po zivot sebe i dijetet? to je strasna osuda.
> 
> Smeta me onaj ton: "svaka cast vama i vasem izboru, ali to je neodgovorno!" Stav iz kojeg smrdi izjava: "meni je vise stalo do tvoga djeteta nego tebi".
> 
> Dopustite da iza kucnog neasistiranog poroda stoje zene koje su vrlo razborito donijele takvu odluku. Pa pogledajte Saradadevii. Ili Zoranu. Iskreno, rijetko srecem osobe koje sa toliko razboritosti i suptilnosti gledaju na zivot.


Ok..."osuđujem" i smatram NEasistirani porod doma opasnim i po majku i po dijete i ne razumijem zašto se izlagati nepotrebnom riziku...ali ako ti smatraš da  moja izjava "smatram neodgovornim porod doma bez adekvatne asistencije"  drugim riječima znači "meni je do tvog djeteta stalo više nego tebi" tad i ti osuđuješ mene.Tema je NEasistirani porod doma i to u kategoriji KOMENTIRAJTE tekstove s portala...To sam i učinila ...komentirala sam jedan tekst s portala. Što se tiče Zorane..(sorry Zorana ali tebe je dijanam navela kao primjer) ona je rodila doma ali uz pomoć babice ...što nikako ne spada u NEasistirani porod...Ili griješim??  Dakle ono što sam zapravo htjela reći je 
1. neasistirani porod doma nikada ne bi poželjela i smatram ga neodgovornim
2. asistirani porod doma donekle razumijem ali ne bi bio moj izbor...ne osuđujem ga i  razumijem razloge zašto se žene odlučuju na takav porod
3. rodilište smatram najsigurnijim mjestom za porod

----------


## Zorana

Dijana, hormoni mi pred porod valjda divljaju. uspjela si me rascmoljiti svojim postom.  :Razz:  
Ja se tek spremam roditi doma, asistirano. Asistirano znaci babica ce mi biti tu, ali ce mi se apsolutno sklanjati s puta.   :Grin:  Sreca pa sam uspjela naci babicu koja se vodi u svom poslu slicnim idejama kao i ja.  :Smile:  
Inace, i meni jako smeta ta konotacija da su zene koje radjaju neasistirano a priori neodgovorne. I kad je dijanam vec spomenula, npr. najnoviji forumski slucaj Saredadevii....iako je ne poznajem osobno, to je jedna licnost za koju bih mogla puno toga reci....ali da je neodgovorna, to ni u ludilu. 
Jako je dobro i vazno da svaka zena prepozna ono u cemu se osjeca dobro. Bila to kuca ili bolnica. I zato je jako vazno imati tu mogucnost izbora. Bez da se bilo tko osjeca neodgovorno ili prozvano zbog svojih odluka.
I jos moram reci da sam se stvarno odvalila od smijeha na ideju zene koja radja doma, a hitna ceka ispred zgrade.  :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## Zorana

Inace, sto se tice argumenata....moji jedini i najbolji argumenti su to da je porod prirodan proces. Koji ne treba niti pomagace niti promatrace. Kod velike vecine zena porod moze i mogao bi proci bez ikakvih problema. 
Ako se uplicemo u tako suptilan i prirodan proces kao sto je radjanje, sasvim je realno ocekivati probleme. Poznata je stvar da intervencije kod poroda vuku jedna drugu. 
Ako gledamo to tako, onda je sasvim jasno zasto se bolnica i bolnicki pristup kosi s nacelima prirodnog radjanja djeteta. Niti je trudnica pacijent niti je radjanje neki patoloski proces pa da se ta citava situacija tretira po sistemu: bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti.
Sasvim je sigurno da ima i rizicnih trudnoca i rizicnih poroda. Ali, to nije nesto sto bi trebalo biti mjerilo zdravog odnosa naspram poroda.

----------


## dijanam

> Niti je trudnica pacijent niti je radjanje neki patoloski proces pa da se ta citava situacija tretira po sistemu: bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti.


Da, krilatica "bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti" (inace divna u medicini) je nazalost nit vodilja koja se provlaci kod stava o porodu.

yaya, mislim da se kljuc razumijevanja krije u cinjenici da je porod usko vezan uz psihofizicko i duhovno stanje zene koja rađa. Dakle, zena koja se odlucuje na neasistirani porod kod kuce nije zena koja je takvu odluku donijela iz hira ili zato jer je to in. Izabire tu opciju jer joj takav porod garantira najbolju psihofizicko i duhovno stanje u kojem ce osigurati uvjete za najsigurniji i najljepsi moguci porod. Porod je suptilna igra hormona, prirodan proces. Takve zene zaziru od gledanja na porod kao iskljucivo tjelesnog cina - kakvo imamo u bolnicama.

S druge strane imamo zene koje osjecaju sigurnost u bolnici okruzene strucnjacima i tehnologijom. Kako se one tako osjecaju sigurnima opet osiguravaju uvjete za siguran porod. Jer ne zaboravimo, zena koja radja se treba osjecati sigurnom da bi porod tekao kako treba. Ova druga vrlo dobro zna da bi umrla od straha da joj se slucajno dogodilo da radja kod kuce, a zena koja je pod utjecajem straha luci adrenalin koji bitno ometa porod. 

I tako dalje i tako dalje....

Zato bi ti i ja yaya mogle mozda reci ovako: _ja se ne bih mogla osjecati sigurnom roditi kuci neasistirano_ _umjesto porod kod kuce smatram neodgovornim._

----------


## yaya

> I jos moram reci da sam se stvarno odvalila od smijeha na ideju zene koja radja doma, a hitna ceka ispred zgrade.


Pa i ja sam...  :Razz:  No ok...ne slažemo se u stajalištima i to je u redu zar ne??..No ipak me niste uvjerile da je bolje rađati doma bez igdje ikoga nego u rodilištu sa stručnim osobljem. Dajte neki konkretni argument zašto je bolje biti sam doma dok se rađa nego u rodilištu s liječnicima i babicama. Jedini argument koji sam čula u prilog rađanja doma bio je radi komocije, osame i ugodnosti rodilje...

----------


## dijanam

Ili da pokusam ovako:
mozes li zamisliti da ti neka zena koja radja neasistirano kuci kaze:
"ja smatram porod u bolnici neodgovornim" upravo zato jer ona drzi da bolnica nije dobro okruzenje za siguran porod i misli da su rutinske medicinske intervencije stetne.
Nema pravo zbog toga tebe nazvati neodgovornom.

----------


## dijanam

Viš, viš, kako smo nas tri zajedno sjele   :Laughing:

----------


## yaya

> Zato bi ti i ja yaya mogle mozda reci ovako: _ja se ne bih mogla osjecati sigurnom roditi kuci neasistirano_ _umjesto porod kod kuce smatram neodgovornim._


Pa rekla sam da se ne bi osjećala sigurnom roditi sama doma...i što ima loše u stavu bolje spriječiti nego liječiti?? Da sam kojim slučajem rađala doma i beba i ja bi umrle...jer je nakon "školskog primjera"  trudnoće u porodu došlo do nepredviđenih komplikacija i gle čuda te komplikacije nisu bile izazvane nikakvim lječničkim intervencijama. I upravo zbog toga što se nikad  ne zna kako porod zaista može krenuti i završiti govorim da je biti sam na porodu bez ičije pomoći rizično i, pa eto ponovit ću to, neodgovorno. I još jedna stvar, reći da je određeno ponašanje neodgovorno nije isto što i reći da je određena osoba neodgovorna generalno.

----------


## yaya

> Viš, viš, kako smo nas tri zajedno sjele


Pa kad trenutno nemam pametnijeg posla... :Razz:  sama sam doma

----------


## anchie76

> jer je nakon "školskog primjera"  trudnoće u porodu došlo do nepredviđenih komplikacija i gle čuda te komplikacije nisu bile izazvane nikakvim lječničkim intervencijama.


Ne moraju intervencije biti "ocigledne".

Evo ti jedan razlog zasto nase bolnice nisu naj frendli mjesta za porode..

Jedna divna babica je napisala jednu divnu knjigu o porodu.. u kojoj, medju milion drugih stvari, opisuje i kako su kobile osjetljive, i kako nema sanse da donesu zdrijebe na svijet ukoliko je covjek prisutan (osjeca se ugrozeno). Porod ce se zaustaviti i cekat ce se da uvjeti budu povoljni da se porod normalno dalje nastavi. I svi veterinari to znaju i postuju. I tako da studenti koji zele to gledati znaju da moraju biti sakriveni i da kobila ne smije biti svjesna njihove prisutnosti. Tako je to kod konja... 

A kod ljudi.... Zene su JOS OSJETLJIVIJE od kobila... I kod zena postoje sistemi koji zaustavljaju porod ukoliko nisu povoljni uvjeti (kao npr kad je zenu strah - ali ne mora biti ni strah, moze biti neugoda, neizvjesnost, itd. - automatski se dize adrenalin u krvi koji negira utjecaj oksitocina i instant se zaustavlja porod da majka i dijete ne bi bili ugrozeni; kad se situacija normalizira, adrenalin opada, oksitocin preuzima ulogu, porod se nastavlja...)... E sad, imajuci u vidu ovo sve, vidimo koliko je bitno da je zena na miru i smirena tjekom poroda, da ju se ne ometa, i koliko je tu "delikatnih" hormona u igri koje je lako omesti u njihovoj ulozi. I zato je bitno da zena na porodu ima svoj mir, svoju intimu (da se adrenalin ne povecava) i svoj tempo i priliku slusati svoje tijelo i sudjelovati u svemu tome.... Ispitivanje podataka kad se dodje na porod, davanje klizme, brijanje i svi drugi "krasni" procesi naravno da remete taj mir i smirenost rodilje. I nisu to neke "velike" stvari ali su sitnice koje utjecu na tijek poroda, vjerovala ili ne.

----------


## ronin

Koliko je to istina,najbolje sam osjetila na svojoj koži.
Kad sam rađala Roka,cijelu noć sam odrađivala trudove  koji su me otvorili 4 cm.bilo mi je čist ugodno-opuštala sam se,disala,pila kamilicu...
Ujutro su me nagovorili da idem u bolnicu,meni se još nije išlo,iako su trudovi bili na 5 minuta i već dosta snažni.

Kad sam došla u bolnicu ti su moji trudovi-stali.

----------


## samaritanka

Zato sve dobre konjske stale imaju boksove za konje sa "skrivenim" kamerama koje sluze bas za promatranje toka poroda kod kobile i da se ne smeta kobili. I tako...kobili se ne smeta, ali zeni se moze smetati jer je danas ratio ispred emotio. Medutim kod poroda je bas emotio ispred ratio pa sad ti pokusaj s ratiom spremiti torbu, osigurati se bolnicom  lijecnikom i hopla fali osiguranje famoznog "emotio" jer se sa "ratio" ne osigurava "emotio", :D  nego samo sa "emotio" i tako smo opet na pocetku.

----------


## anchie76

> Kad sam došla u bolnicu ti su moji trudovi-stali.


Identicno se i meni desilo. Iako sam se osjecala ok, imala svog doktora pored sebe, svi su bili ok... Ali djaba...  Eto par godina kasnije sam saznala zasto se to desilo.

----------


## yaya

A jel ijedna od vas uz sva ta ratia i emotia (koja usput rečeno ne kužim) rodila sama doma bez ičije pomoći i ako nije hoće li??

----------


## ronin

I meni je sve bilo OK-moj doktor,svi super ljubazni,sve u redu...ali od trudova ni T

Mislim da je sama bolnička okolina tako djelovala na mene(+ trauma od prvog poroda)

I ako mi Bog da treće,ovaj put ću slušati sebe.Doći ću u bolnicu na sam izgon,makar pila kavu u kafiću pokraj(ipak mi treba 45 minuta do bolnice)

----------


## ronin

pogledaj na čestitanja,nedavno je tako rodila Saraddadevii!
Mislim i puhica!

----------


## anchie76

> A jel ijedna od vas uz sva ta ratia i emotia (koja usput rečeno ne kužim)


Vidim da je tebi racionalni dio vrlo visok.. a onaj unutrasnji dio negdje duboko unutra "zakopan".  Ove sve stvari o kojima ti mi pricamo se ne mogu dohvatiti tim "racionalnim" dijelom.  Potreban je osjecaj, vjera u sebe i svoje tijelo itd.  

Djelujes mi kao osoba koja se jako oslanja na razum, manje na osjecaje, intuiciju itd.  Mozda se varam, ali takav dojam ostavljas kroz ovu diskusiju.. Pa tak da pretpostavljam da mi tebi bas necemo moci docarati otkud ovi osjecaji sto ih imamo i zasto tako mislimo.  Godine edukacije, te puno vjere u vlastito tijelo.

A da li bi ja rodila doma?  Bi.  To mi je ideal.  Da li bi neasistirano?  Voljela bi imati babicu s kojom se razumijem, i da je tamo, ali ne samnom nego s recimo muzem u drugoj sobi.   Dakle da je tamo ako ju trebam, ali da mi ne "smeta" po defaultu.

Puhica je rodila asistirano ak se ne varam.

----------


## gejsha

Svatko bira sto njemu najbolje odgovara ja znam da nebi mogla rodit doma josh da mi muz prisustuje morala bi njega poljevati vodom da dodje ksebi pa 
onda zvati susjede da mene poljevaju   :Grin:  
Prije 2-3 godine poslje operacije sinusa trebala na zivo vadit tampone iz nosa 
onesvjestila se 2 x morali me uspavat sto je pretpostavljam 0 na spram poroda   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## yaya

> Vidim da je tebi racionalni dio vrlo visok.. a onaj unutrasnji dio negdje duboko unutra "zakopan".  Ove sve stvari o kojima ti mi pricamo se ne mogu dohvatiti tim "racionalnim" dijelom.  Potreban je osjecaj, vjera u sebe i svoje tijelo itd.  
> 
> Djelujes mi kao osoba koja se jako oslanja na razum, manje na osjecaje, intuiciju itd.  Mozda se varam, ali takav dojam ostavljas kroz ovu diskusiju.. Pa tak da pretpostavljam da mi tebi bas necemo moci docarati otkud ovi osjecaji sto ih imamo i zasto tako mislimo.  Godine edukacije, te puno vjere u vlastito tijelo.
> 
> A da li bi ja rodila doma?  Bi.  To mi je ideal.  Da li bi neasistirano?  Voljela bi imati babicu s kojom se razumijem, i da je tamo, ali ne samnom nego s recimo muzem u drugoj sobi.   Dakle da je tamo ako ju trebam, ali da mi ne "smeta" po defaultu.


Jesam, poprilično sam racionalna kad su u pitanju tako delikatne stvari kao što je rođenje djeteta...možda sam zbog straha da će se neki klinac zakomplicirati čak i iracionalna Osim toga, bez uvrede ali pričati o divotama neasistiranog poroda doma ne iz vlastitog već tuđeg iskustva ili onog pročitanog u knjigama pomalo je nezahvalno i nestvarno.   Pročitala sam i ja o raznoraznim iskustvima recimo penjanja na Mount Everest što ne znači da sam alpinist ili da sam tamo bila ili da ću se ikada usuditi krenuti u takvu avanturu što iz straha što zbog (i)ratia. Saraddadevii je rodila doma sama...i svaka čast na odluci ali ne hvala, jer kad je porod u pitanju taj moj (i)ratio prevladava  dok ću emotio radije ostaviti za trenutak kad svoje dijete već držim u rukama.

----------


## yaya

> Svatko bira sto njemu najbolje odgovara ja znam da nebi mogla rodit doma josh da mi muz prisustuje morala bi njega poljevati vodom da dodje ksebi pa 
> onda zvati susjede da mene poljevaju


I da ,...tako bi bilo i kod nas  :Laughing:

----------


## Frida

> Svatko bira sto njemu najbolje odgovara ja znam da nebi mogla rodit doma josh da mi muz prisustuje morala bi njega poljevati vodom da dodje ksebi pa 
> onda zvati susjede da mene poljevaju   
> Prije 2-3 godine poslje operacije sinusa trebala na zivo vadit tampone iz nosa 
> onesvjestila se 2 x morali me uspavat sto je pretpostavljam 0 na spram poroda


To je neusporedivo! Ja sam vadila zub (kutnjak) na živo, injekcija nije djelovala, mislila sam da mi čupa pol glave kako je bolilo. 

Naspram toga porod je bio piece of cake, tim više što bol kod poroda proizlazi iz nekih drugih "sfera", to je"bol sa svrhom".

Ja sam veeeeliki trtaroš, tolerancija na bol mi nije baš blistava ali u svom porodu sam bila toliko skoncentrirana, sama bol mi nije uopće bila teško podnošljiva, u  biti sam se do samog izgona pitala kada će ta strašna bol kod koje ću vrištati, lomiti ruke, psovati itd, kada kažem da mi je porod bio jedno od najljepših iskustava u životu zaista to i mislim, možda će nekima zvučati ekstremno ali uživala sam u procesu donošenja na svijet jednog malog bića, u svim njegovim segmentima.

Dali bih rodila doma? Bih, uz doulu koja ne mora nužno biti primalja (iako sam u bolnici, zbog liječnika koji je pratio trudnoću i asistirao na porodu imala relativan mir i poštovanje mojih želja).

----------


## Zorana

Cure, bez uvrede, ali primjeri su vam stvarno bezvezni i totalno neusporedivi sa ovim o cemu mi pricamo. Mislim ono....vadjenje tampona iz nosa, operacija slijepog crijeva, penjanje na M. Everest....mi ovdje pricamo o jednom prirodnom, najprirodnijem procesu kroz koji prolazi zensko tijelo. 
Yaya, mozes ti koristiti razum koliko hoces tijekom poroda. Ali ne vidim zasto je toliko tesko shvatiti da se tijekom poroda desava puno vise od razmisljanja i promisljanja.
Sto se tice pricanja o tudjim iskustvima...svaka od nas ima iskustvo radjanja. I to je ono najvaznije. Neke cure imaju losa bolnicka iskustva, ja sam jedna od onih sa iskustvom dva savrsena bolnicka poroda. Moja djeca su rodjena u bolnici u kojoj se stvarno prema rodiljama odnose sa postovanjem, nitko me nije uznemiravao, djeca su rodjena bez ikakvih intervencija, u kratkom roku, uz jako dobre babice itd. Ali vidis...to jednostavno nije to. Meni to nije to. I kad citam price zena koje su rodile doma, asistirano ili ne, ja jednostavno osjecam da je to nesto za mene. Nesto sto je onako kako "treba biti".
Po toj nekoj logici bi mogli reci da jedna zena nema pravo traziti bolje uvjete bolnickog radjanja jer nema pojma kako je to roditi bez klistira, brijanja itd. Ono...dobar porod je samo necije tudje iskustvo.....

----------


## mama courage

> Dopustite da iza kucnog neasistiranog poroda stoje zene koje su vrlo razborito donijele takvu odluku. Pa pogledajte Saradadevii. Ili Zoranu. Iskreno, rijetko srecem osobe koje sa toliko razboritosti i suptilnosti gledaju na zivot.


zaboravila si spomenuti petru   :Razz:  

nemojte me shvatiti pogresno, shvatam da ste frendice, da se druzite i u rl, al iskreno receno meni cinjenica sto je saradadevii rodila doma, pa makar s odentom u kuhinji ili ne (il sto to zorana planira) bas nista ne znaci. obje poznajem na osnovu postova, mozda i jesu to divne i razborite osobe, a mozda i nisu. saradadeviin svjetonazor je miljama dalek od mog i ja se u mnogim stvarima ne bih povela za njenim primjerom (kao sto ona pretpostavljam ne bi za mojim nekim stavovima). 




> mi ovdje pricamo o jednom prirodnom, najprirodnijem procesu kroz koji prolazi zensko tijelo.


tocno, al i u najprirodnijem procesu moze doci do komplikacija... a tada, kao sto ti rece...




> A kad se nesto vec zakomplicira, naravno da je veca sansa da ce se stvar srediti u bolnici.


jedino ako ti mm nije tom cruise pa ti je jedno krilo vase vile pretvorio u omanju bolnicu sa svim uredjajima...   :Grin: 

a sad... da kratko odgovorim na pitanja koja sam ostala duzna...




> ali cesto se dogadja i da se pobrinu za fizicko zdravlje na stetu npr. emocionalnog


govorimo konkretno o porodu... sto su ljecnici trebali uciniti - kad su skuzili da je meni pupcana vrpca oko vrata ? dovesti psihijatra, svecenika il kirurga ?

felix, pogresno sam te razumijela, sorry, do mene je. sad kad sam jos jednom tocno procitala tvoju recenicu o "skupinama rizika" shvatila sam.





> a ako je doslo do komplikacija i rodilja je prebacena u bolnicu, to se svstava u kategoriju komplikacija pri porodu kod kuce, ne brini  jako se pazi na te stvari.


vidis, a ja sam imala prilike procitat na dva mjesta da to nije tako. da se u nizozemskoj takve stvari uracunavaju (upravo) bolnici! 




> M. courage, o kakvim troduplo manjim troskovima pricamo ako bi postojala veca sansa za rizike koji bi naknadno isli opet preko dzepa zdravstvenog? Ovdje opcenito vlada trend "bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti" pa se zdravstveno radije upusti u financiranje onoga sto se od pocetka cini sigurnije nego da financira trostruko vece troskove popravljanja stete u slucaju komplikacija


ja samo poznam trend "sto vise stedjeti". tako se uvode generike, mojoj mami je u 50-toj godini zivota ljecnica dala savjet da od sada nece svakih pola godine (il godine, ne znam vise) raditi papa-test nego svake druge godine. zakon o invalidnini u svicarskoj prozivljava svoju 5. reviziju. ljudi sa MS dobijaju samo 50% mirovine i sl... stedi se na sve strane, a najvise na grbaci nas stranaca. 




> Ne znam za Nizozemsku i ostale zemlje


ja znam za nizozemsku. citala sam o njihovoj doslovnoj pragmaticnosti. o tome da je prenatalna dijagnostika prepustena kucnim ljecnicima i primaljama. osiguranje (kod nekompliciranih trudnoca) placa samo jedan uzv (a u njemackoj 3). onda imadoh prilike cuti da zene koje radjaju u bolnici jos nesto moraju doplatiti (to mora da je jedan od argumenata koji ja ne kontam  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:  )... i da.... nekad se u nizozemskoj 60% zena poradjalo izvan bolnice... 

nizozemci skuzili zensku snagu.... aha, malo morgen. a nitko da spomene da je broj umrlih beba veci u nizozemskoj nego u njemackoj. sto se donekle moze i objasniti njihovom katastrofalnom prenatalnom dijagnostikom. 




> u lokalnim medicinskim krugovima kucni porod kod zdrave trudnice i nekomplicirane trudnoce vazi za jednako siguran kao i bolnicki porod


u mojim _lokalnim_ med. krugovima upravo je obrnuto  :Laughing:  inace, na ovom topicu se voli malo pomjesati pojam asistiranog poroda u austriju s nasim neasistiranim porodom u hr tipa petra.  :Wink: 




> Tako je to kod konja...


i konje ubijaju, zar ne?




> mozes li zamisliti da ti neka zena koja radja neasistirano kuci kaze: "ja smatram porod u bolnici neodgovornim" upravo zato jer ona drzi da bolnica nije dobro okruzenje za siguran porod i misli da su rutinske medicinske intervencije stetne


kako da ne, znam i za ljude koje odbijaju svaku medicinsku pomoc... neka zena, pripadnica jehovinih svjedoka, je odbila transfuziju nakon sto se porodila. i scientolozi upraznjavaju porode doma.

i da... svatko ima svoje misljenje i radi onako kako misli najbolje. neke od vas se mozda zgrazaju na neke moje odluke vezane za dijete - nevermind. za mene je neasistirani porod doma (posebice ako postoje druge alternative) i dalje - *neodgovoran*. za sve zelje koje postoje vezano za porod (jal klistir jal sisanje, bozji mir i samoca, svijetloplave tapete) se moze i treba izboriti u okviru bolnice.

dijete umrlo pri porodu doma - babica nagovarala majku na porod doma 

i inace



> Hebammen drängen Schwangere zur natürlichen Geburt – manchmal mit dramatischen Folgen. 
> 
> 98,6 Prozent aller Schwangeren entbindet in der Klinik, nur 1,4 Prozenten außerhalb eines Krankenhauses. Von 100 außerklinischen Entbindungen erfolgen 47 im eigenen Haus („Hausgeburt“) und 43 in einem Geburtshaus. *Frauen berichten von einem geradezu missionarischen Eifer mancher Hebammen, Schwangere zur Hausgeburt oder zumindest zur Entbindung im Geburtshaus zu überreden.* Eine sanfte, langsame Geburt fernab vom hektischen Klinikalltag klingt für viele Schwangere verlockend. Doch treten während der Geburt überraschende Komplikationen auf, kann das Leben von Mutter und Kind in akute Gefahr geraten. *Jede achte Hausgeburt endet in der Klinik*. Der Versicherungskonzern DEVK kündigte 2003 Hunderten Hausgeburts-Hebammen die berufliche Haftpflicht – bei sechs von insgesamt neun Schadensfällen hatten die Kinder schwerste Geburtsschäden erlitten, was die Versicherung die Deckungssummen von bis zu 2,5 Millionen Euro kosten kann – die Verfahren laufen noch.


eto, nije da i takvih slucajeva nema.

uf...   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Nemam sad vremena pa cu samo kratko. Napisala sam da je veca sansa da ce se nesto srediti u bolnici ako do komplikacija dodje. A ponovo cu inapisati da se tu u Austriji i jos nekim zemljama asistirani kucni porod smatra za majku i dijete jednako sigurnim kao i bolnicki. Inace ne bi bio dozvoljen kao takav. I to sve bez kola hitne pomoci koja cekaju pred zgradom.  :Razz:   Znaci, ako ovdasnji medicinari, babice i zdr. osiguranje smatraju da u slucaju komplikacija zena ima dovoljno vremena doslepati se do bolnice, u cemu je problem? I ne, nije mi bolnica odmah preko puta. 8) 
Mozemo mi raspravljati sto godina o ovoj temi, ali polazne tocke su nam jednostavno na razlitim stranama i to je to. 
Taj tvoj primjer, m. courage, ne govori ama bas nista o samoj sigurnosti kucnih poroda. Jednostavno zato sto se ne iznosi podatak koliko bolnickih poroda krene u losem pravcu. Ako bolnicki porod krene lose, situacija se sredi u bolnici. Ako kucni porod krene lose, zena se prebaci u bolnicu i tu nema ama bas nikakve filozofije. 
Osim toga, u tvom tekstu si istakla podatak o svakom osmom kucnom porodu koji zavrsi "lose". Vjerujem da su podaci o bolnickim porodima puno losiji. Koliko bolnickih poroda zavrsi s intervencijom koja trazi lijecnika?

----------


## Zorana

Ne znam kakve su ti namjere  :Razz:  , ali stvarno nije fer iznositi nekakve tekstove o losim ishodima ili smrtnim slucajevima tijekom kucnih poroda, a da istovremeno ne izneses iste price o kojekakvim bolnickim slucajevima kojih ima na pretek. Pitanje je koliko bi se carskih rezova i kojekakvih intervencija desilo zenama da su bile u nekom drugom okruzenju i da im se drugacije pristupilo. Lose stvari se uvijek desavaju. Pitanje je samo vidimo li ih u pravom svjetlu ili zazmirimo na one koje nas poticu na strah i promisljanje o vlastitim slabostima.  (ovo vazi i za mene, da ne bi bilo kojekakvih komentara  :Razz:  )

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*zorana:*



> Dijana, hormoni mi pred porod valjda divljaju. uspjela si me rascmoljiti svojim postom.  
> Ja se tek spremam roditi doma, asistirano.


a ja čitam - zorana se porodila neasistirano - i  :shock:  :shock: - i velim sebi - idem tražiti priču, pa kak mi je to promaklo?   :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*yaya:*



> A jel ijedna od vas uz sva ta ratia i emotia (koja usput rečeno ne kužim) rodila sama doma bez ičije pomoći i ako nije hoće li??


evo, ja! :smajlićkojidižedvaprsta:
*anchie76:*



> Puhica je rodila asistirano ak se ne varam.


pa, i to je točno! naime, i jedno i drugo je točno - jednom sam rodila uz babicu, a drugi put neasistirano.   :Grin:  
da još deset puta rodim, učinila bih to neasistirano! bilo nam je, i meni i bebi, 1000 puta lakše i bolje nego prvi put.   :Wink:  i toliko uživam u majčinstvu da ne znam da li ću odoljeti da to još koji put ne ponovim! a nakon prvog "savršenog" kućnog poroda, nisam se mogla duuugo odlučiti za drugo dijete i ne bih ga ni imala da se nije - na sreću! - zalomilo.
nikad, i ni za što, ne bih išla roditi u bolnicu! (osim, naravno, u slučaju nedvojbenih medicinskih indikacija. tada bih otišla u bolnicu i nastojala što bezbolnije to tamo obaviti.)

----------


## mama courage

> Napisala sam da je veca sansa da ce se nesto srediti u bolnici ako do komplikacija dodje.


tocno tako sam i razumjela.




> A ponovo cu inapisati da se tu u Austriji i jos nekim zemljama asistirani kucni porod smatra za majku i dijete jednako sigurnim kao i bolnicki.


bitna je relacija u toj recenici. kucni porod je jednako siguran kao bolnicki, a ne da je bolnicki jednako siguran kao kucni.




> Mozemo mi raspravljati sto godina o ovoj temi, ali polazne tocke su nam jednostavno na razlitim stranama i to je to.


potpsujem.   :Grin:  




> ne, nije mi bolnica odmah preko puta


cemu uopce znanje gdje je bolnica. sto ne ici do kraja, kod poroda doma, kad ste tolike frajerice   :Razz:  ? kakve tek dalekosezne posljedice moze dozivjeti dijete koje se na vrat na nos vozi kolima hitne pomoci u bolnicu i koje se tamo nakljuka svakakvim tabletama, reanimira il sto vec ne ? prepustimo se potpuno majci prirodi i njenoj (zenskoj) snazi?   :Wink:  eh, malo morgen... 




> Ako bolnicki porod krene lose, situacija se sredi u bolnici. Ako kucni porod krene lose, zena se prebaci u bolnicu i tu nema ama bas nikakve filozofije.


pa catch je u vremenu, koji bas u ovakvim situacijama nije zanemariv i nebitan faktor, zar ne ??  :? 




> Vjerujem da su podaci o bolnickim porodima puno losiji.


vjerujem ?   :Rolling Eyes:  ili znam, imam podatke o tome ili vjerujem svojoj zenskoj intuiciji da je tako ?   :Razz:  




> Koliko bolnickih poroda zavrsi s intervencijom koja trazi lijecnika?


ne znam. al i da je vise i gore, mislim da se problem ne rjesava na nacin da se porodi lociraju van bolnica, nego da se u bolnicama promjene cimbenici koji dovode do tih intervencija. 




> Ne znam kakve su ti namjere  ,


nema paranoje   :Razz:  namjera mi je raspravljati o ovoj temi, sagledati i ispitati sve njene aspekte. vidjeti koliko sam ja, a koliko drugi sugovornici u pravu. a ne samo pljeskati.




> ali stvarno nije fer iznositi nekakve tekstove o losim ishodima ili smrtnim slucajevima tijekom kucnih poroda, a da istovremeno ne izneses iste price o kojekakvim bolnickim slucajevima kojih ima na pretek.


cuj, prvo, tema ovog topica je neasistirani porod kod kuce, pa donekle i asistirani porod kod kuce - pa stoga nije na odmet vidjeti da i na tom polju postoji izvjesna doza "presinga" i lobiranja.

a inace, ovaj forum vrvi samo o tim "kojekakvim" bolnickim slucajevima koji daju naslutiti da se jamie lee curtis bolje provela u "noc vjestica" nego neke rodilje po hrvatskim bolnicama.  




> Pitanje je koliko bi se carskih rezova i kojekakvih intervencija desilo zenama da su bile u nekom drugom okruzenju i da im se drugacije pristupilo.


onda idemo rijesiti te stvari on d fejs of d plejs   :Grin:  , probleme u sv. duhu idemo rijesiti u sv. duhu, a ne odlaskom u austriju. u tom pogledu podupirem napore udruge rode.




> Ali vidis...to jednostavno nije to. Meni to nije to. I kad citam price zena koje su rodile doma, asistirano ili ne, ja jednostavno osjecam da je to nesto za mene


nemoj mi zamjeriti, al bas iz tvog primjera, zene koja je imala dva dobra bolnicka poroda, mi nije jasno cemu sve to ? "MENI to nije to" ?!   :Rolling Eyes:  poprilican egoizam, ako smijem primjetiti. hoce li biti vrijedan mogucih komplikacija ? znam da su ove rijeci uzalud napisane, da ti imas svoj stav, niti te ovim zelim povrijediti, al stvarno mi nije jasan taj fazon. kad netko ima losa bolnicka iskustva, jos iole mogu shvatiti da mu je muka pomisli na bolnicu, al eto, bas u tvom primjeru -  :? i sto ce biti kod slijedeceg djeteta ? porod u spilji ?




> Lose stvari se uvijek desavaju. Pitanje je samo vidimo li ih u pravom svjetlu ili zazmirimo na one koje nas poticu na strah i promisljanje o vlastitim slabostima


ti bi stvarno mogla zivjeti s tim da kucni porod zavrsi po tvoje vlastito dijete lose, a da nije tako moralo biti samo da je rodjeno u bolnici ? (a nije da takvih slucajeva nema). i nemoj mi sad postaviti obrnuto pitanje vezano za bolnicu...  :Razz:  jer upravo tvoja djeca su do sada upravo u bolnicama (_sic!_) dobila sve sto bi i u kucnom porodu. nisi imala nikakve intervencije koje bi mogle nastetiti djeci, niti dovesti do gorih intervencija, pustena si na miru... sve savrseno... znaci, ne radi se o dobrobiti djeci, nego o tebi, tvom "nije to to".

opet ponavljam: nemoj se osjecati napadnuta, samo sam glasno razmisljala procitavsi tvoje rijeci i obrazlozenja, ne omalovazavam tvoj stav ili zivot niti ocekujem neki odgovor na moja razmisljanja, sasvim mi je jasno da JA necu moci shvatiti tvoje beweggründe... niti sam ja bitna u toj (tvojoj) prici... al kad si ih vec napisala, ja sam ih kvotirala.

----------


## Zorana

I opet jedva sjedim pa cu sutra detalje. Sad sam samo htjela reci nesto o toj relaciji da je kucni porod jednako siguran kao bolnicki, a ne obrnuto. Vecini zena je polazna tocka bolnicki porod jer je on momentalno uobicajena praksa. Otuda ta relacija. 
Prije xy godina je valjda bilo obrnuto. Npr. mm-ova mama je rodila jedanaestero djece. Od toga samo dvoje najmladjih u bolnici. Pa su vjerovatno i njezine relacije isle drugim smjerom. Ona je svoje bolnicke porode usporedjivala sa kucnima. itd.itd.
Nije valjda da ti je toliko vazna igra rijecima?  :Razz:  

Sto se tice mojih poroda, naravno da se radi najvise o meni. A samim tim i o mojoj djeci. jer ako je meni u porodu dobro, i djeci je  bolje. Ako sam ja mirnija i opustenija, porod automatski tece bolje i beba se u svemu tome bolje osjeca. 
Ja sam duboko svjesna svih svojih odluka. I ne, ne bih se nimalo bolje osjecala da nesto podje kako ne treba (pljucpljucpljuc 8) ), a da je porod bio u bolnici. Jer, to sto radjam u bolnici ne znaci da odgovornost za mene i moje dijete automatski preuzima netko drugi. 
Nema tu nikakvog egoizma. Niti sam ja izmislila porod niti procese koji se desavaju u tijelu tijekom poroda. Porod u miru, tisini i privatnosti je stanje kakvo bi trebalo biti. Nikako egoisticni ispad ili fiks ideja nekih poremecenih baba.  :Razz:  
O podacima u pojedinim evropskim zemljama.....to cu potraziti ako ti je bas vazno, ali ne sada. Znam samo da je sve do nedavno stopa carskih rezova uslijed komplikacija bila prilicno visoka. (mislim da je u puno zemalja jos uvijek). O porodima koji se dovrsavaju kojekakvim agresivnim metodama, opet uslijed komplikacija, valjda ne treba ni pisati...
Ali, posto vecina bolnickih poroda ima happy end, onda se sve to zanemaruje. Jer dijete je zivo i zdravo, jelte. A i u bolnici je pa nikome nista. A npr. zena koja radja doma i treba biti prevezena u bonicu, to je vec slucaj o kojem se prica naveliko i nasiroko. Ako nista onda barem zbog toga sto je radjanje doma danas tako rijetko. Pa sto ne iskoristiti priliku da se upre prstom u tu svaku osmu zenu od njih jedan zarez nesto posto... :/

----------


## dijanam

> dijanam prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Dopustite da iza kucnog neasistiranog poroda stoje zene koje su vrlo razborito donijele takvu odluku. Pa pogledajte Saradadevii. Ili Zoranu. Iskreno, rijetko srecem osobe koje sa toliko razboritosti i suptilnosti gledaju na zivot.
> 
> 
> zaboravila si spomenuti petru


nisam   :Razz:

----------


## Zorana

I jos nesto...bas to sto su moji porodi bili takvi kakvi jesu, a ova trudnoca mi je apsolutno uredna je razlog vise da se ne povlacim po bolnicama. Pa rekla sam vec, radi se o trudnoci i porodu, ne o bolesti.

----------


## dijanam

[quote="mama courage"]


> saradadeviin svjetonazor je miljama dalek od mog i ja se u mnogim stvarima ne bih povela za njenim primjerom (kao sto ona pretpostavljam ne bi za mojim nekim stavovima).


ja te uopce ne pozivam na obraćenje   :Razz:  

apeliram samo da se nešto što mom poimanju nije blisko ne naziva neodgovornim   :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

> razlog vise da se ne povlacim po bolnicama.


i po ovakvim topicima   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

zorana,
samo se ti meni odmori i smireno... nije hica. ionako topic zadnjim atomima snage dishe...

nemoj samo da se beba pobuni  :/   :Grin:  




> apeliram samo da se nešto što mom poimanju nije blisko ne naziva neodgovornim


to i ne cinim. nije mi blisko ni bespelenastvo pa ga necu nazvati neodgovornim.

----------


## samaritanka

Zorana, mama kuraz je tipican primjer racija i s njom nazalost ne mozes raspravljati jer je utopijski. Za nju je vec puno sto je postala znatizeljna zato za nju ima nade. Kako to u zivotu biva svatko zivi onako kako zeli jer jer Bog uslisava nase zelje, tako ce i oni koji zele racijo opet dobiti racijo, a oni koji zele emocijo dobiti emocijo. Ima njih koji nisu na cisto pa dobiju mjesavinu jednog i drugog kao sto se vidi na forumu. medutim ti znas sto hoces i kako to trebas izvesti i to je jako dobro za jedan dobar porod.
Ti znas o cemu govoris, ja to znam i uzivaj u zadnjim danima trudnoce, a porod ce uz tvoj dobar duh i Bozju pomoc biti sigurno savrsen.

----------


## mama courage

> Zorana, mama kuraz je tipican primjer racija i s njom nazalost ne mozes raspravljati jer je utopijski


utopijski je, ako je namjera ove rasprave mjenjanje necijeg misljenja i zivotnih odluka. a mislim da niti zorana niti ja nemamo tu namjeru. ja osobno samo zelim saznati njene motive i razmisljanja na zato predvidjenom topicu. u tom kontekstu ovu raspravu uopce ne smatram utopijskom, dapace.

inace mi je takodjer zanimljivo procitati koliko se zagovornice prirodnog poroda i/li poroda kod kuce (bilo asistiranog/neasistiranog) uzasavaju uporabe racija. nisam vjernica, al dragi Bog, na koga se upravo ti samaritanka pozivas nam je ljudima osim emocija dao i racio. valjda s nekom namjerom, zar ne? zar nije odbacivanje racija na neki nacin bogohulno?  :? 

_Der Verstand sieht jeden Unsinn, die Vernunft rät, manches davon zu übersehen._

----------


## samaritanka

Bas kod poroda je dragi bog zeni oduzeo taj racijo draga mama kuraz o kojem ti govoris i to namjerno, a to ces skuziti vremenom, samo polako...

----------


## mama courage

vec sad kuzim da pod.ebavas   :Rolling Eyes:  , al opet cu ti (donekle  :Grin:  ) ozbiljno odgovoriti: 

koliko god ti meni puta ponovila, ja ipak ne zelim prihvatiti da ste vi (koje se osjecate prozvane, jal ovim mojim pisanjem, jal od neke vise sile) gehirnamputiert (pa makar i po muskoj bozjoj volji i u korist neke toboze "_zenske snage_"), koliko god bih ti na prvi pogled i dala pravo na toj tvrdnji. moje poimanje zenske snage itekako ukljucuje koristenje razuma, bas iz razloga sto se zenama oduvijek pokusalo osporiti imanje i koristenje istoga. ne nosim bez razloga majicu: *mislim, dakle zena sam*.   :Grin:  nije da mi nije jasna svrha tog stalnog potenciranja da ovu pricu obicna smrtnica poput mene ne moze nikad ni shvatiti, da prica nema veze s razumom. jer fakat i nema. to barem nije tesko skontati.   :Grin: ...whatever... saznadoh sve sto me zanima. pametnoj dovoljno.   :Grin:  povlacim se iz rasprave. 

zorana, tebi zahvaljujem na strpljenju i zelim ti sve najbolje.   :Heart:

----------


## Natasa30

> *mama kuraz*


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Zorana sretno  :Heart:

----------


## yaya

> vec sad kuzim da pod.ebavas   , al opet cu ti (donekle  ) ozbiljno odgovoriti: 
> 
> koliko god ti meni puta ponovila, ja ipak ne zelim prihvatiti da ste vi (koje se osjecate prozvane, jal ovim mojim pisanjem, jal od neke vise sile) gehirnamputiert (pa makar i po muskoj bozjoj volji i u korist neke toboze "_zenske snage_"), koliko god bih ti na prvi pogled i dala pravo na toj tvrdnji. moje poimanje zenske snage itekako ukljucuje koristenje razuma, bas iz razloga sto se zenama oduvijek pokusalo osporiti imanje i koristenje istoga. ne nosim bez razloga majicu: *mislim, dakle zena sam*.   nije da mi nije jasna svrha tog stalnog potenciranja da ovu pricu obicna smrtnica poput mene ne moze nikad ni shvatiti, da prica nema veze s razumom. jer fakat i nema. to barem nije tesko skontati.  ...whatever... saznadoh sve sto me zanima. pametnoj dovoljno.   povlacim se iz rasprave. 
> 
> zorana, tebi zahvaljujem na strpljenju i zelim ti sve najbolje.


Potpisujem i nabavljam si tu majicu

----------


## Zorana

Cure, hvala na podrsci.   :Smile:  
Ne mogu izdrzati, a da jos ne upisem jedan komentar. 8) 
M. courage i yaya, ovo sto pise Samaritanka i cure....niti to znaci da smo mi zene neka bezrazumna bica koja se vode iskljucivo osjecajima, niti da samo znamo cmoljiti i plakati i ne misliti svojom glavom. (vidim da se m. courage-ina borba za feministicka prava odmah ubacuje u igru  :Razz:  )
To sve skupa samo znaci da ustvari imamo i jedno i drugo. Ali da u odredjenim zivotnim trenucima jednostavno jedna strana prevladava vise od druge. I da to nije nikako nedostatak nego upravo prednost. (pod uvjetom da se mozemo prepustiti svemu tome)
Sto se mene osobno tice, smatram da porod definitivno nije proces u kojem dominiraju mozdane vijuge nego da je upravo to vrijeme kad se zena prepusta svojim osjecajima, svojoj unutarnjoj snazi, visim silama s kojima se "sjedinjuje" tijekom radjanja.
Bez obzira na ono sto uspijemo ili smo sposobne postici (sto na kraju krajeva ne treba posebno ni naglasavati jer se podrazumijeva da svaka od nas moze sve sto hoce), postoje trenuci kad se covjek jednostavno mora prepustiti.....i shvatiti da je u igri puno vise od kalkulacija, promisljanja i racionaliziranja. 
Na kraju krajeva, zivot nas toliko puta iznenadi, bilo udarcima bilo "darovima" i na taj nacin nas natjera da shvatimo kako ustvari uopce nemamo kontrolu nad onim nad cime mislimo da imamo. I, ako pustimo sve te "stake" na koje se oslanjamo, tek tada mozemo uvidjeti koliko smo se ustvari zavaravali i sami sebe drzali u zatvoru. 

Toliko od mene. Btw: imam jos samo sest dana do termina, ne moram ni naglasavati koliko sam nervozna od silnog iscekivanja. Pa ne zamjerite ako sam upotrijebila koju pretesku rijec.   :Razz:

----------


## VedranaV

mama courage, s obzirom da te tema zanima i želiš razumjeti, preporučam dvije knjige, jedna je M. Odent: Ljubav očima znanosti, a druga S. Buckley: Gentle Birth, Gentle Mothering. Odentova mi ima totalno bezvezan i neintrigantni naslov, ali je sadržaj fantastičan - jako je down to earth, pun znanstvenih podataka i istraživanja, racionalan, a opet pun duha, lako se i brzo čita. S. Buckley je dosta strastvena i sa jasnim stavom, meni ne prenametljivim. Odent ti npr. daje podatke, a o stavu samo pretpostavljaš, no u S. Buckley imaš još više znanstvenih podataka, detaljno obrađenih, npr. priča o međudjelovanju i igri hormona, nauči se puno toga što prije ili nikad nismo čuli ili smo čuli samo ono najosnovnije. I jedna i druga knjiga su napisane kao skup članaka pa je lako prekidati i počinjati ponovo. 

Ovo o čemu par njih gore piše, o isključivanju neokorteksa, možda se može lakše predočiti ako se usporedi sa seksom - teško da se može uživati ako se razmišlja npr. o tome što se taj dan još sve treba napraviti, za razliku od užitka kad se opustiš, ne razmišljaš i samo osjećaš. Razlika je u aktivnosti neokorteksa. Kad je riječ o porodu, aktivnost neokorteksa ometa napredovanje poroda.

----------


## mama courage

vedrana, hvala ti na informacijama. ako nadjem vremena, rado cu procitati te knjige. 

zorana - tebi iskreno zelim sve najbolje.   :Heart:  may the force be with you   :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

Sjetila sam se još jednog primjera kad aktivnost neokorteksa ometa fiziološke funkcije, ako ti usporedba sa seksom ne odgovara. Kad smo umorni i želimo zaspati, oluja misli nas uspješno u tome onemogućava. Tada se trudimo "isključiti" mozak, smanjiti aktivnost neokorteksa.

----------


## mama courage

> Razlika je u aktivnosti neokorteksa. Kad je riječ o porodu, aktivnost neokorteksa ometa napredovanje poroda.


potpuno razumijem i prihvacam. no, ti pricas o PORODU (kad do njega stvarno dodje), al to ne znaci da se treba pustiti mozak na pashu i u onih 9 mjeseci prije, kad se odlucuje o svim okolnostima poroda. bas u tom periodu bi se trebao koristiti mozak, shvatiti u koju poziciju stavljas sebe i dijete, da bi se u odlucujucem trenutku i mogao "iskljuciti" i prepustiti jedinstvenom dozivljaju. 

to je moje skromno, racionalno misljenje   :Grin: 

cuj, svjesna sam da se oko ove teme nikad necemo suglasiti... jos uvijek smatram neasistirani porod kod kuce a la petra krajnje neodgovorno (izuzmimo primjere kad druge alternative nema). o asistiranom porodu - ako vam se da kockati, bujrum. meni osobno je ulog previsok.   :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

> Razlika je u aktivnosti neokorteksa. Kad je riječ o porodu, aktivnost neokorteksa ometa napredovanje poroda.
> 			
> 		
> 
> potpuno razumijem i prihvacam. no, ti pricas o PORODU (kad do njega stvarno dodje), al to ne znaci da se treba pustiti mozak na pashu i u onih 9 mjeseci prije, kad se odlucuje o svim okolnostima poroda. bas u tom periodu bi se trebao koristiti mozak, shvatiti u koju poziciju stavljas sebe i dijete, da bi se u odlucujucem trenutku i mogao "iskljuciti" i prepustiti jedinstvenom dozivljaju.


Da, naravno. I tu dolazi do izražaja ona razlika o kojoj priča Dijana, da je za neke odgovorne žene rizičnije otići u rodilište, nego roditi doma neasistirano, i zato donose takvu odluku. Vrlo promišljeno i odgovorno. Tako se onda i pripremaju za porod. To u pravilu nisu "lako ćemo" žene, nego upravo suprotno.

----------


## VedranaV

Još nešto - o ovom dolje boldanom bi trebala razmisliti i svaka žena koja će ići u rodilište.




> potpuno razumijem i prihvacam. no, ti pricas o PORODU (kad do njega stvarno dodje), al to ne znaci da se treba pustiti mozak na pashu i u onih 9 mjeseci prije, kad se odlucuje o svim okolnostima poroda. *bas u tom periodu bi se trebao koristiti mozak, shvatiti u koju poziciju stavljas sebe i dijete,* da bi se u odlucujucem trenutku i mogao "iskljuciti" i prepustiti jedinstvenom dozivljaju.

----------


## samaritanka

Mama kuraz ti jos nista ne kuzis jer da kuzis ne bi moj post razumjela kao bilo koju vrstu zle namjere jer je zbilja nemam.
Cure koje su se odlucile za ovakvu vrstu poroda imaju za mene jednu dublju i visu duhovnu dimenziju i ja si tu ne mogu pomoci...

----------

na ovoj temi se provlači i misao _preuzimanja odgovornosti za svoje odluke_. molila bi mame koje razmišljaju o neasistiranom porodu da mi objasne kako bi u praksi i u svojoj glavi preuzele odgovornost za svoju odluku ako bi se desila teška ali najprirodnija stvar smrti bebe pri porodu.

zanima me kako bi si to posložile u glavi, da li stvarno vjeruju da bi to prihvatile kao višu silu ili bi se instinktivno grizle zato što je možda moglo biti drukčije. kako bi to objasnile starijem djetetu i kako bi mu objasnile kad bi za pet godina pitalo zašto se tragedija desila?
kako bi izgledalo preuzimanje odgovornosti u smislu brige za stariju djecu ako bi bile osuđene za smrt zbog nebrige i završile u zatvoru (moguće je, iako se sudovi baš ne drže slova zakona)?

----------


## samaritanka

A ako se to desi u bolnici onda je mama pravilno odlucila, je li gost?

----------


## gosca

a naravno samaritanka, posve je jednaka mogućnost da se desi u bolnici, među osposobljenim osobljem s godinama iskustva i da se desi usijanoj glavi koja je riješila rodit sama doma neasistirano?
nisam onaj gost gore, ali ne skrećite  s pitanja, a to je




> molila bi mame koje razmišljaju o neasistiranom porodu da mi objasne kako bi u praksi i u svojoj glavi preuzele odgovornost za svoju odluku ako bi se desila teška ali najprirodnija stvar smrti bebe pri porodu.


dakle, ako skrive smrt djeteta svojom odlukom da rode doma neasistirano

----------

> A ako se to desi u bolnici onda je mama pravilno odlucila, je li gost?


ja sam taj gost od gore.
paaa... ako se desi u bolnici, uz uvijet da je beba bila zdrava, očito je da je liječnička greška u pitanju, a ne mamina kriva odluka. ipak su oni zaduženi da spašavaju živote u slučaju komplikacija, a ne da čeprkaju po rodilji reda radi ili potpisuju papire.
ne sjećam se da sam ikad pročitala da su liječnici učinili nešto što je dovelo do smrti djeteta, a svako toliko se čuje da je smrt bebe izazvana liječničkim nemarom ili propustom da nešto učini. ipak, u bolnicama najčešće porod prođe dobro za bebu, za mamu ne baš najidealnije, ali svakako bez nekih pravih zdravstvenih posljedica.

sad molim odgovor na gornje pitanje.

----------


## dijanam

Idemo ispocetka (iz kuta zene koja do sada nije birala radjati neasistirano, ali savrseno razumije one koje jesu).

Zene koje su odabrale roditi kuci neasistirano nisu odlucile roditi doma pod svaku cijenu. One svakako racunaju na suvremenu medicinu u slucaju da im medicinska pomoc bude trebala*. 

Dakle, komplikacije u porodu se ne dogadjaju u jednoj ili deset sekundi, ne dogadjaju se tako da rodilja bas nista ne primijeti. Ako bi se tako i dogodile, onda bi bilo potpuno svejedno da li je zena doma ili u bolnici. 

Nadalje odgovornost je uvijek u i oba slucaja rodiljina. Bilo da rađa kući, bilo da rađa u bolnici. Ona je uvijek ta koja će se u slučaju bilo kakvih komplikacija trebati nositi sa bilo kakvim posljedicama po njeno dijete. Ona je ta koja će hodati s djetetom po terapijama ili nositi cvijeće na grob (oprostite). Nisam nikad čula da nekoj obitelji dio troškova snosi bolnica. O kakvoj ovdje odgovornosti pričamo? 

Jesam li neodgovornija mama ako, unatoč preporuci pedijatra odbijem dati djetetu Sumamed nakon Zinata i Klavocina u razmaku od dva mjeseca? Moja odluka itekako ima veze s odgovornoscu. Odlucno i svjesno preuzimam odgovornost za moje dijete jer ponekad primjecujem da sam (uz supruga) i jedina zaista odgovorna za njegovo dobro. 

Mislim da je Petrina prica (Petra, zao mi je ako ovo citas) podosta nastetila pogledu na neasistirani porod jer mi se cini da je njen cin posljedica ocaja i dokazivanja zrelosti koje zapravo jos tada nije bilo. Ili je to moj subjektivan dojam   :Smile:  

_*gledaju na porod kao na jedan normalan fizioloski događaj koji ne treba rutinsku medicinsku intervenciju (vidi smjernice za vođenje normalnog porođaja koje je izdala Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija)_

----------

dijana, te smjernice su napisane za bolničke porode i u potpunosti se slažem sa njima. također nemam ništa protiv asistiranih kućnih poroda kod sasvim uredne trudnoće i zdrave mame i bebe.

komplikacije se ne dešavaju u sekundi. obično prođe od par minuta do pola sata. i nije da rodilja može primijetiti i osjetiti ako se beba osjeća loše. nažalost, svi znamo bar jedan primjer kada se žena obratila liječnicima, a da je beba bila mrtva danima ili tjednima (to u ranoj trudnoći).

o kojoj odgovornosti pričamo? prvenstveno o moralnoj. ne znam koja bi bila načisto sama sa sobom kad bi neasistirani porod krenuo po zlu za bebu. koliko god sad neka tupila da se ne bi grizla ni prebacivala si već tragediju smatrala sudbinom, u praksi sigurno ne bi bilo tako.

usporedba sa antibiotikom mi je prelabava. većina bolesti za koje se daje antibiotik prolaze same od sebe, samo treba malo duže vremena.

----------


## VedranaV

Ja nisam načisto da li pričamo o odgovornosti ili o krivnji za nešto loše što se dogodi.

U Hrvatskoj godišnje umire više od stotinu djece nakon poroda, u bolnicama. Na HZJZ-ovom site-u je statistika po težini djeteta. Otići u bolnicu nije garancija da ćeš imati živo i zdravo dijete. Kad mi dijete hoda po cesti na putu do škole ne znam hoće li mi se vratiti živo. Ja sam odgovorna za odluku da ću ostati doma i roditi isto kao što sam odgovorna za odluku da ću otići u rodilište i roditi, isto kao što sam odgovorna za odluku da ću nastaviti pušiti u trudnoći i tako za milion odluka. Ako mi dijete umre dok rađam doma, možda ne bi moglo biti spašeno ni u bolnici, što bi značilo da nisam pogrešno odlučila, a možda bi moglo, što bi značilo pogrešnu odluku. Ako mi dijete umre u bolnici, možda je pogreška med. osoblja, što bi značilo da sam pogrešno odlučila, a možda ga nitko ne bi mogao spasiti, znači nisam pogrešno odlučila.

U vezi smjernica, one nisu napisane za bolničke porode. One su napisane za asistirane porode, neovisno o mjestu na kojem se odvijaju, s tim da ne preporučuju da se svi porodi odvijaju u rodilištima, nego da budu asistirani.

----------


## dijanam

> nažalost, svi znamo bar jedan primjer kada se žena obratila liječnicima, a da je beba bila mrtva danima ili tjednima (to u ranoj trudnoći).


Događa se na žalost čak i u kasnoj trudnoći. To je tijek događaja u kojem ženi preostaje samo da se muči pitanjima tipa "jesam li mogla osjetiti? kako i zašto nisam?". Ali ovdje pričamo o komplikacijama u porodu, a ne trudnoći. 

Tu bi sad bespotrebno ušla u pitanja struke koja nije moja, ali mi se čini da se u slučajevima kada žena uredne trudnoće koje se informirano i odgovorno odluči na kućni neasistirani porod - osjeti kada nešto nije kako treba. Ako ništa, zna kako treba čuti dijete, a koliko znam, obično slušaju i otkucaje srca.

Ja pričam o porodu na radionicama pripreme za roditeljstvo u Zadru. Nikad ne zaboravim napomenuti koliko je važno da se čuje dijete do samog poroda jer mi se čini da se uvriježila zabluda da se dijete pred porod smiri i da je normalno da se ne osjeti danima.

----------


## dijanam

> usporedba sa antibiotikom mi je prelabava. većina bolesti za koje se daje antibiotik prolaze same od sebe, samo treba malo duže vremena.


ma nije mi bila namjera usporediti porod i antibiotike nego me žulja ovo pitanje odgovornosti (inače vjerojatno ne bih ulazila u ovu raspravu nego je samo čitala).

uspoređujem to kako nam nečija odgovornost ili neodogovornost može zbilja biti posljedica naših subjektivnih stavova. nekim drugim roditeljima (većini iz moje bliže okoline) moja odluka da ne dajem antibiotik iil ne skidam temperaturu djeluje neodgovorno. A ja to radim baš zato jer mislim da je tako odgovornije.

----------


## gohst

> U Hrvatskoj godišnje umire više od stotinu djece nakon poroda, u bolnicama.


aha. Pritom cinjenica da se smrcu pri porodu racuna svaka trudnoca nakon gestacijske dobi od 28 tjedana ne igra ulogu u matematickom zbrajanju?

----------


## mina30

> Svatko bira sto njemu najbolje odgovara ja znam da nebi mogla rodit doma josh da mi muz prisustuje morala bi njega poljevati vodom da dodje ksebi pa 
> onda zvati susjede da mene poljevaju   
> Prije 2-3 godine poslje operacije sinusa trebala na zivo vadit tampone iz nosa 
> onesvjestila se 2 x morali me uspavat sto je pretpostavljam 0 na spram poroda


  :Laughing:  
Pa ja sam se skoro onesvjestila kad su mi vadili tampone iz nosa. A na porodu nista takvo. Samo su me doktori ljutili jer nisu slusali moje zelje. Zasto imam osjecaj da su ovi ghosti neki doktori?

----------


## VedranaV

> U Hrvatskoj godišnje umire više od stotinu djece nakon poroda, u bolnicama.
> 			
> 		
> 
> aha. Pritom cinjenica da se smrcu pri porodu racuna svaka trudnoca nakon gestacijske dobi od 28 tjedana ne igra ulogu u matematickom zbrajanju?


Pročitaj rečenicu iza toga.

----------


## gosca

ma nema krivnje, gost, ne inzistiraj
ako dijete umre u bolnici, krivnja je liječničkog osoblja koje se miješalo u prirodan tijek poroda
pri neasistiranom porodu to se ne može dogoditi, žena jednostavno OSJETI da nešto nije kako treba. 
ako ipak dijete umre, nije odgovornost na majci. 
mislim, okolina može  misliti i da jest (kao što bi recimo mislila da se to desilo Petri naprimjer) ali to je fakat posljedica njihovih subjektivnih  indoktriniranih stavova
majka koja se odluči na neasistirani porod doma, jednostavno je duhovno i fizički iznad ostalih žena koje nemaju znanja, snage, intuicije i ostalih vrlina da se na to odluče, da joj se jednostavno NE MOŽE nešto takvo dogoditi
te se majka kojoj dijete umre pri neasistiranom porodu nema zašto osjećati krivom jer ona kriva ne može biti
točka.

----------


## Zorana

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Svojim postom podigla si raspravu na jedan visi nivo. Svaka cast.  :Laughing:

----------


## samaritanka

gosca
ja ne skrecem nego odgovaram pitanjem...

----------


## Natasa30

Zorana jos nisi rodila?  :Smile:  
Ja pratim pomno ovaj topic da vidim os rodit vise.  :Heart:

----------


## gosca

zorana, ne znam je li viši ili niži, ali bit sam očito ubola, čim u ovoj pustoj raspravi nigdje nema odgovora na ovo sasvim jednostavno pitanje - što ako mojom greškom nešto ode ukrivo, da li bih si mogla oprostiti.
budući da odgovora na to nema, već se umjesto toga skreće na protupitanja, ne vidim koji bi drugi zaključak mogao biti osim da samosvjesna žena koja rađa doma neasistirano pogriješiti ne može

----------


## Zorana

Natasa  :Smile:  
Gosca, odgovor je vrlo jednostavan:svatko nosi odgovornost za svoje postupke. Kao sto je moja odgovornost dobar ili los ishod kucnog poroda, tako isto je moja odgovornost i dobar ili los ishod bolnickog poroda.
Ja ustvari ne znam kako izgleda porod u Hrvatskoj, ali u svoja dva bolnicka poroda prakticki doktora nisam ni vidjela. Babice samo povremeno, vise onako formalno da povire jel sve ok. Sto znaci, i teoretski i prakticno...u nekoliko minuta do pola sata i u bolnici moze bilo sta poci lose, a da nitko to ne primijeti. A ipak, u svim evropskim zemljama ide se na to da zena tijekom poroda ima maksimalan mir i da je se niti pregledava niti uznemirava. Ja npr. nisam imala nijedan jedini vaginalni pregled tijekom trudnoce. Ni ikakav drugi osim mjerenja tlaka svakih par mjeseci i jednog vadjenja krvi. Sto ce reci da je ipak stvar u pristupu ili da su ovdasnji lijecnici postali totalno neodgovorni tijekom zadnjih par godina? 
Bilo kako bilo, broj intervencija po bolnicama tijekom poroda je jako velik. A zene se nekako uspjelo uvjeriti da to niti je njihova odgovornost niti je njihov problem. Ono....zenu se maltretira kojekakvim pregledima, zena totalno u strahu, porod ne ide kako treba, slijedi carski zbog komplikacija....ali nema veze, sve je to normalno, vazno da je dobro zavrsilo. I po obicaju, pojeo vuk magarca. Jer valjda je nekakva norma da tijekom poroda drugi drze konce u rukama. I onda dodje npr. mama courage sa svojim feministickim stavovima, a neke stvari koje su toliko ocite joj promicu pred nosom...  :Razz:

----------


## mama courage

> da je za neke odgovorne žene rizičnije otići u rodilište, nego roditi doma neasistirano, i zato donose takvu odluku.


eto, to mene konkretno zanima, a ne odentovi citati... kako se donosi takva odluka ? na osnovu cega se vazhu opasnosti ? na osnovu iskrivljenih statistika gdje su bolnicki porodi (zbog razlicitih razloga) uvijek u vecem broju ? odakle uopce imamo podatke o losim ishodima poroda kod kuce, kad se svaki porod kod kuce koji zavrsi u bolnici pripisuje bolnickoj statistici ? i koliko osoba koje na taj nacin zavrse u bolnici je spremno priznati da su (namjerno) pokusali porod kod kuce, a koliko osoba svjesno laze da ih je porod "zatekao" kod kuce ?

mene nisu zanimale ljubavne afera petrinog oca, mene je vise zanimao taj aspekt u petrinoj prici koji sam uzalud ocekivala da ce biti ispisan. sto je s razmisljanjima o worse case scenarijima? 

sto bi recimo muz od petre ucinio da je kojim slucajem mali elijah zapeo u porodjajnom kanalu, na samom izlazu ? sto bi muz od petre ucinio da je kojim slucajem doslo do zastoja trudova ? sto bi muz od petre, muz od zorane, muz od puhovi ili bilo koji muz il ako ne bi smio prisutan, sto bi zena uradila ako bi na pomolu bila ruptura maternice ? sto bi petra - koja je bila zatecena i posteljicom - uradila kod atonije maternice ? na koji bi nacin sprijecili gubitak krvi ? 

zatim citav niz drugih komplikacija gdje se moze dogoditi gubitak svijesti zene tijekom poroda zbog raznih metabolickih razloga, hipoglikemije, epilepticki napadaj zbog recimo hiperventilacije tijekom poroda, kada nije svejedno jel se ima jedna babica i pitanje je recimo kako bi jedna osoba mogla napraviti kvalitetno strucnu reanimaciju majke da ne daj boze zatreba, a u bolnici ipak postoji mogucnost pozivanja ostalih u pomoc i to par sto lijecnika sto sestara gdje onda jedna stavlja venski put, druga dovozi kisik i namjesta masku, treci moze masirati srce, jedan upuhivati onaj balon za umjetno disanje. jedna osoba ne moze izvesti kvalitetnu reanimaciju ni u bolnici a kamoli kod kuce.

kako se kao zena koja planira porod doma pripremiti na ovakve scenarije ? kako kao zena koja planira porod doma svjesno zanemariti mogucnost ovakvih scenarija ? i onda jos smatrati da je informirano i svjesno (i savjesno) donijela odluku za neasistirani porod kod kuce ?!?




> Zene koje su odabrale roditi kuci neasistirano nisu odlucile roditi doma pod svaku cijenu. One svakako racunaju na suvremenu medicinu u slucaju da im medicinska pomoc bude trebala*.


pa to i je mucak. pricate o nekoj duhovnosti i visoj dimenziji   :Rolling Eyes:  , a drzite figu u dzepu i broj najblize bolnice. kako je moguce istovremeno racunati na suvremenu medicinu, kad ste se je svjesno odrekli u korist neke duhovne dimenzije? zar to nije malo licemjerno ?




> Dakle, komplikacije u porodu se ne dogadjaju u jednoj ili deset sekundi, ne dogadjaju se tako da rodilja bas nista ne primijeti. Ako bi se tako i dogodile, onda bi bilo potpuno svejedno da li je zena doma ili u bolnici.


glupost. evo, bas gore navedeni slucaj kad rodilja izgubi svijest je primjer da bas i nije "potpuno svejedno" da li je zena doma ili u bolnici. 

*zasto u svedskoj postoji uvjet da je porod kod kuce dozvoljen samo ako se kuca nalazi u odredjenoj udaljenosti od najblize bolnice ? ako je sve "potpuno svejedno" ???*

da ne bude zabune, ako "propagiram" porod u bolnici, ne znaci da se zalazem da se zena mora napumpati lijekovima, epi, dripom ili cime vec. prirodan porod se moze imati i u bolnici. evo nam zorane kao primjer   :Razz:  




> Nadalje odgovornost je uvijek u i oba slucaja rodiljina. Bilo da rađa kući, bilo da rađa u bolnici. Ona je uvijek ta koja će se u slučaju bilo kakvih komplikacija trebati nositi sa bilo kakvim posljedicama po njeno dijete. Ona je ta koja će hodati s djetetom po terapijama ili nositi cvijeće na grob (oprostite). Nisam nikad čula da nekoj obitelji dio troškova snosi bolnica. O kakvoj ovdje odgovornosti pričamo?


nema potrebe se praviti bas toliko blesava i voditi pricu ad apsurdum. uvijek ostaje pitanje na odgovor: jesam li kao roditelj ucinio *sve u mojoj moci* da u *najvecoj mogucoj mjeri* sprijecim ili eliminiram opasnost koja je prijetila za moje dijete ? koliko god je takav odgovor u velikoj vecini negativan kod poroda kod kuce, toliko se moze smatrati pozitivan kad se izabere bolnicki porod. naravno da se _svi_ moguci rizici ne mogu sprijeciti, i (krajnji) ljecnicki nemar u bolnici je na zalost, moguca variabla (pitanje samo kolika, posebice u odnosu na skoro pa potpuno ljecnicko neznanje roditelja), kao sto su i moguci neproblematicni i divni porodi doma.

inace bi se fakat mogli igrati ruskog ruleta. ili recimo ne vezivati djecu u AS ili ne stavljati djeci kacige na glavu. odgovornost je roditeljska. i s kacigom na glavi dijete moze umrijeti, zar ne?




> Mislim da je Petrina prica (Petra, zao mi je ako ovo citas) podosta nastetila pogledu na neasistirani porod jer mi se cini da je njen cin posljedica ocaja i dokazivanja zrelosti koje zapravo jos tada nije bilo. Ili je to moj subjektivan dojam


haleluja. trebao nam je sedmi topic na ovu temu da to netko konacno javno izgovori. chapeau. mada mislim da nije fer naspram petre, cija se odluka na pocetku topica uzdizala u nebesa. na kraju krajeva, mozda je petra upravo primjer par excellence zena koje se odlucuju na neasistirani porod doma - petra je pokusala dokazati svoju zrelost tom odlukom, neke druge zene pokusavaju dokazivati nesto drugo. pa kako ne mogu na drugi nacin, onda neasistiranim porodom kod kuce.




> zenu se maltretira kojekakvim pregledima, zena totalno u strahu


a mislis da bi zene bile manje u strahu da nema nikakvih pregleda ? 




> ali nema veze, sve je to normalno, vazno da je dobro zavrsilo


i ti mislis da je rjesenje tog problema "bijeg" iz bolnice, a ne mjenjanje prakse u samim bolnicama ? a upravo si ti eto najbolji primjer da se u bolnicama itekako moze imati porod iz snova, a ujedno biti u potpunoj pripravnosti ako i krene po zlu.




> Jer valjda je nekakva norma da tijekom poroda drugi drze konce u rukama.


po mogucnost netko ciji je neokorteks aktivan.   :Grin:  




> i npr. mama courage sa svojim feministickim stavovima, a neke stvari koje su toliko ocite joj promicu pred nosom


glorificiramo isti pridjev ("zenski"), al su nam stavovi o feminizmu razliciti. to barem nije tesko skuziti. samo po cemu smatrate da je (samo) vas stav pravilan, to nikako da dokucim.   :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Od kad postoji ljudska vrsta žene su rađale u pravilu neasistirano.
Čak i osobe koje su pomagale nisu bile medicinski educirane pa je prema tome prod bio neasistiran ,
zar ne?
Vrsta je preživjela.

U natrag dvjestotinjak godina moderna medicina je postala pravilo,bez pitanja.Instinkti koji su nas(žene) vodile kroz povijest postali su totalno nebiti jer ipak je tu medicina.
Da li je Petrina priča i njezina odluka najsvjetliji primjer neasistiranog poroda-nije.Ali ja sam rađala u bolnici sa jednako godina kao i Petra i da li je moja odluka bila promišljeno donesena-nije.Napravila sam nešto to se u ovom društvu očekilvalo od mene i što je norma.

Rađanje neasistirano postoji svuda oko nas.Ovih nekoliko priča koje kruže u virtualnim prostorima samo su kap u moru.Očito su priče dobro završile kad se ne povlače po dnevnim novinama...

----------

> Gosca, odgovor je vrlo jednostavan:svatko nosi odgovornost za svoje postupke. Kao sto je moja odgovornost dobar ili los ishod kucnog poroda, tako isto je moja odgovornost i dobar ili los ishod bolnickog poroda.


ja na to gledam drukčije. odlaskom u bolnicu, gdje su stručnjaci koje svi plaćamo i koji su se školovali na naš račun, odgovornost da primijete eventualne komplikacije i pravovremenu reakciju u slučaju da nešto krene po zlu, prepuštam njima, budući da vjerujem da su za to obučeniji od mene.
ne znam što misliš koji bi bio drugi razlog zašto žene većinom odlaze roditi u bolnicu. nije valjda da jedva čekaju nepotrebnu epiziotomiju   :Wink:  

Jer valjda je nekakva norma da tijekom poroda drugi drze konce u rukama. 
na mojem bolničkom porodu konce u rukama nisu držali liječnici, a ponajmanje ja ili moja ženska snaga. neću se bez razloga hvaliti da je sve išlo brzo i glatko zahvaljujući mojoj nevjerojatnoj sposobnosti. hvala majci prirodi na super obavljenom poslu pri kojem smo i liječnici i ja bili skoro samo promatrači.   :Naklon:   hvala joj, jer mogla je te konce i fino spetljati.

----------

fali citat:



> Jer valjda je nekakva norma da tijekom poroda drugi drze konce u rukama.

----------


## mama courage

> Od kad postoji ljudska vrsta žene su rađale u pravilu neasistirano.
> Čak i osobe koje su pomagale nisu bile medicinski educirane pa je prema tome prod bio neasistiran ,
> zar ne?
> Vrsta je preživjela.


  :Rolling Eyes:  da se ne daj boze malom elijahu nesto dogodilo, sto mislis kolika bi utjeha petri predstavljala cinjenica da ce nasa vrsta prezivjeti i bez njenog sina? 

no, ako je catch u tome, da je bitna _vrsta_, a ne svako dijete ponaosob, onda nema frke. onda nema potrebe za nikakvom medicinskom intervencijom, niti za kemoterapijama, za langetama, za inekcijom, za antibioticima, za cepicima, za bilo cim... bez svega toga vrsta moze prezivjeti...




> odlaskom u bolnicu, gdje su stručnjaci koje svi plaćamo i koji su se školovali na naš račun, odgovornost da primijete eventualne komplikacije i pravovremenu reakciju u slučaju da nešto krene po zlu, prepuštam njima, budući da vjerujem da su za to *obučeniji od mene*


potpisujem. ako nam treba novi namjestaj, odlazimo u specijalizirane radnje koje se bave pravljenjem i prodajom namjestaja ili odemo vrsnom stolaru, ako nam treba prevoditelj engleskog odemo kod prevoditelja, ako nam treba odjeca odemo u ducan s robom ili kod krojacice... samo iz nekog nepoznatog razloga ako nam treba medicinska strucna pomoc ne odlazimo medicinskim osobljima, nego preferiramo kucnu radinost.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

M. courage, ne pravim se blesava. :shock:  
Ako se zna kako bi trebao funkcionirati porod u prirodnim okolnostima kod zdrave trudnice, odakle ideja da je bolje otici i izlagati se nepotrebnom riziku tipa petljanje medicinskog osoblja gdje mu nije mjesto??
I ne, nije licemjerno drzati u dzepu broj telefona hitne pomoci ili lijecnika. Jer to se zove spajanje najboljeg iz obaju svjetova. Isto ko sto se spajanje obaju svjetova zove npr. odlazak zubaru ako mi se pokvari zub. Necu ici popravljati ili vaditi zdrave zube da se slucajno ne bi pokvarili. 
Ok, sad valjda opet slijedi igra rijecima i recenice tipa: dijete nije zub. 
Ali, moja saznanja o porodu su takva da smatram kako je bolje i sigurnije radjati kuci, u miru, privatnosti i tisini, a lijecnicima se obratiti za slucaj da nesto nije kako treba. Ako se lijecnici zemlje u kojoj zivim slazu da je to tako ok, ako zdravstveno snosi sve troskove takve odluke jer je smatra sasvim sigurnom u slucaju zdrave trudnoce i trudnice, i dalje mi nije jasno kakav problem vi imate. 
Samo, dajte molim vas prestanite insinuirati da je netko tko radja doma neodgovoran. Ja ostajem doma jer smatram da je to najbolji izbor i za mene i za moje dijete. I to izbor koji niti je neinformiran niti dolazi iz usijane glave :shock: 
M. courage, moji porodi su bili prirodni sa tvog stajalista. Sa mog su bili sasvim ok, ali bi bili puno bolji da su se desili u drugacijoj sredini. Jesi ti mozda procitala da ja prakticki nisam vidjela doktora tijekom svojih poroda? Da mene npr. tijekom mog prvog poroda nitko nikako nije pregledao jer nema potrebe?????`Dobila sam spavacicu, otpratili su mene i muza u radjaonicu i dolazili nas povirivati svakih pola sata do sat, da vide jesam gladna i sl.
Da, odlazim strucnim osobama svih profila po potrebi. Ali, dok te potrebe nema, ne vidim zasto bi se obracala bilo kome. 
Ja nigdje nisam rekla da bi se zene manje bojale da nema pregleda ili da ne odlaze u bolnice radjati. Momentalno je stanje takvo da bi se vecina osjecala upravo suprotno. Ono sto mene muci je da se ova druga grupa automatski smatra neodgovornom. A eto, opet povlacim paralelu, kad se ja sjetim svojih dosadasnjih poroda, trudnoca i pregleda, totalno sam sokirana brojem pregleda koji se obavljaju kod nas tijekom trudnoce i poroda. Daj mi reci smatras li moju doktoricu neodgovornom jer ona ne pravi prakticki nikakve preglede u trudnoci? Isto vrijedi i za porode??

----------


## Zorana

Gost, zene odlaze u bolnice jer misle da nemaju izbora. I nitko nikoga ne pita jel jedva ceka epiziotomiju. Jer je stanje jos uvijek kod nas takvo da nikoga ni ne zanima sta rodilja jedva ceka ili ne ceka. Toliko o drzanju konaca u rukama.
I naravno da je jako vazno i presudno raditi na poboljsanju uvjeta bolnickog radjanja. Jer tek kad zene vide da i tamo ne mora biti tako kako jeste, onda ce doci do mijenjanja svijesti i pristupa samom porodu. Pa se onda ni ostanak doma nece ciniti tako drastican....Ali, sve dok se u bolnicama trudnica tretira kao pacijent, a porod kao neki patoloski dogadjaj koji svaki tren moze krenuti kako ne treba, onda mi je sasvim jasno zasto se razmislja tako kako se razmislja.

----------

zorana, nije mi jasno planiraš li roditi neasistirano ili doma sa babicom.

drugo, stvarno me zanima kako je mogće da rodilja prepozna fetalnu patnju pri porodu? to bi saznanje bilo svima jako korisno, bez obzira na mjesto poroda.

----------


## Zorana

S babicom.

----------


## ronin

A ja stalno imam osjećaj da se ovdje nekako miješaju asistirani i neasistirani porodi.

Po mom poimanju,sigurnosti radi,totalno mijenja na stvari ako kod kuće imaš iskusnu babicu koja je vidjela stotine i stotine poroda nego muža npr.

Rečenica da su naši preci prije x godina rađali neasistirano ne stoji,jer smo društvena bića koja su živjela i obitavala u zajednicama,te preživljavala iz pomoć drugih-jedni su lovili,drugi sakupljali plodove,treći izrađivali oružje i oruđe.I u najmanjem plemenu uvijek je postojala osoba koja je vršila funkciju babice i pružala medicinsku pomoć.Dakle i prilikom poroda.

S druge strane,pomisao na intiman,prirodan kućni asistirani porod mi uopće nije neprivačna,naprotiv.
Samo,ja za to nemam hrabrosti.Poštujem one koje imaju.  :Smile:

----------


## gejsha

:Klap:

----------


## pepi

> S druge strane,pomisao na intiman,prirodan kućni asistirani porod mi uopće nije neprivačna,naprotiv.
> Samo,ja za to nemam hrabrosti.Poštujem one koje imaju.


Tako i ja.
A kad se samo sjetim svog drugog poroda...doktora nisam ni vidjela...sve su odradile drage babice  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Ronin, u pravu si. Izgleda da se mojim uplitanjem u raspravu pomijesala ideja asistiranog i neasistiranog poroda. Malo me sve skupa "povuklo za jezik" buduci da mi se cini da je m. courage i kucni asistirani porod nazvala kockanjem. Pa otud ovoliki angazman s moje strane.  :Grin:  
Inace, valjda sam imala srecu pa sam si nasla jednu stariju i iskusnu babicu kojoj je ideja neasistiranog poroda sasvim bliska pa imamo dogovor da me i ona i muz maksimalno puste na miru dok ja odradjujem posao.  :Smile:  
Da nisam uspjela naci nekog takvog, vjerovatno bi se opet zaputila u bolnicu jer mi onda ne bi ni imalo smisla radjati doma ako bi na porodu dobila bolnicku vrstu asistencije.

----------

> A ja stalno imam osjećaj da se ovdje nekako miješaju asistirani i neasistirani porodi. 
> 
> Po mom poimanju,sigurnosti radi,totalno mijenja na stvari ako kod kuće imaš iskusnu babicu koja je vidjela stotine i stotine poroda nego muža npr.


potpisujem.

zorana, želim ti lijep porod na kojem će se babica dosađivati.

----------


## Zorana

Hvala  :Love:

----------


## Felix

> A kad se samo sjetim svog drugog poroda...doktora nisam ni vidjela...sve su odradile drage babice


a neee... sve si odradila TI  :Wink:  one su samo pomagale.

----------


## pepi

> pepi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kad se samo sjetim svog drugog poroda...doktora nisam ni vidjela...sve su odradile drage babice 
> 
> 
> a neee... sve si odradila TI  one su samo pomagale.


Tak je, Felix  :Kiss:

----------


## Felix

i meni se cini da se konstatno mijesaju asistirani i neasistirani porod kod kuce, a o generalizacijama da ne govorim.

MC, stalno ponavljas kako se komplikacije s kucnih poroda trpaju u bolnicke statistike. ponavljam, nije tako, nijedan ozbiljan statisticar nece to uciniti, a posebno ne kad se radi o statistikama na nivou drzave. takodjer ponavljas da se stalno izvlace bolnicke komplikacije nasuprot 'kucnim' iako je kucnih poroda znatno manje, kao da se usporedjuje u apsolutnom broju. naravno da mozemo usporedjivati samo u relativnom broju, dakle postotku. da ponovim, sheila kitzinger lijepo navodi da su komplikacije (navela sam vec koje) rjedje pri asistiranom porodu kod kuce nego u bolnici, kod rodilja istog faktora rizika, kao i to da asistencija samo babice utjece na smanjene komplikacije, nasuprot asistenciji lijecnika i babice, neovisno o mjestu poroda, takodjer u kategoriji istog faktora rizika.

ali osim sto je ocito da neces promijeniti svoje stajaliste (sto je sasvim u redu, necu ni ja svoje  :Wink:  ) primjecujem da, koliko god mi odgovarale, cini mi se da ignoriras nase odgovore i postavljas stalno ista pitanja, a iskreno ne da mi se iznova i iznova pricati jedno te isto, ako to ocito ne dolazi do odredista.

----------


## VedranaV

Ovi su se bavili istom temom kao i mi:
http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...ing_myths.html




> Unassisted Childbirth: Dispelling Myths About Freebirth
> It is Only Frightening to Those Who Don't Understand It
> 
> People mistakenly believe many things about freebirth. Some of the myths are understandable, and some are completely ridiculous. Freebirth is also called purebirth and unassisted birth. It usually occurs at home but shouldn't be confused with midwife-attended homebirth, which is what is usually meant by the term 'homebirth.' Many people don't understand the amount of preparation that goes into planning a freebirth, nor do people seem to realize that planning an unassisted birth doesn't mean you can't decide to go to the hospital at some point. Put aside what you think you know about freebirth for just a moment, and let me fill you in on the facts.
> 
> *Freebirthers birth completely alone without including friends, family, partners, or other children. Only the mother is present.* An unassisted birth is one that occurs without the presence of a medical professional, such as a doctor or midwife. Most unassisted births do include persons other than the mother, such as close friends, other family members, or their husbands. An unassisted birth that occurs when the mother is completely alone is a solo or autonomous birth.
> 
> *Freebirthers never receive any medical intervention whatsoever; they do not seek medical attention at all.* Most unassisted birthers prepare themselves to handle any and all situations that could arise and to recognize emergencies that would require professional treatment. Most will go to the emergency room or at the very least call a midwife if necessary. We simply chose to include professionals only when truly necessary. An unassisted birth where the mother refuses to see a professional or interfere for any reason whatsoever is called a Zion birth.
> 
> ...

----------

> We have the utmost respect for people who provide care to those in need. We just don't believe in asking for their help unless it's really needed. We want as natural an experience as possible, but we do also want to be safe.


zgodno. a nek meni neukoj netko objasni po čemu skužiti kad je med.pomoć stvarno neophodna zbog komplikacija na strani bebe. 
to sam već pitala, ali odgovora nigdje.

----------


## VedranaV

Kojih komplikacija (a da nisu izazvane dripom i lijekovima protiv bolova)?

Ne znam, ne spremam se za neasistirani porod. Da se spremam, znala bih.

----------

zar stvarno misliš da bez lijekova ne mogu nastati komplikacije?  :shock: dijete može biti nezgodno zapetljano u predugu pupčanu vrpcu (mene su jedva spasili), može se pod jakim trudovima loše spustiti u zdjelicu, pupč.vrpca može ispasti kod naglog pucanja vodenjaka, može doći do preranog odvajanja posteljice (to primijetiš kao krvarenje pa možda stigneš reagirati), može ti se doslovno odlomiti komad maternice...

----------


## jbistrica

> Od kad postoji ljudska vrsta žene su rađale u pravilu neasistirano.
> Čak i osobe koje su pomagale nisu bile medicinski educirane pa je prema tome prod bio neasistiran ,
> zar ne?
> Vrsta je preživjela.


Ovo je grozna usporedba. Mislim da bi trebala malo posloziti neke misli u glavi prije nego sto izvlacis ovakve usporedbe. 
I djeca su od kada postoji ljudska vrsta umirala pa meni to ni trunke nije pomoglo kad sam ja izgubila svoje. Od kada postoji vrsta, zene nisu imale drugog izbora, a smrtnost djece se nije mjerila promilima. Da li to objasnjavas puno gorim trudnocama, prouzrokovanim nekih danas nepostojecim uvjetima ili jednim dijelom time da toj novorodjencadi (mrtvorodjenoj ili umrloj u prvih mjesec dana zivota) nije pruzena adekvatna skrb?

Nisam popratila da li se vec raspravljalo o pretpostavci sto bi se dogodilo primjerice Petri da nije, prilikom zapinjanja pri izlasku posteljice, pruzena lijecnicka pomoc? I da li su lijecnici pogrijesili sto su time njen porod ucinili asistiranim? Mozda da su je ostavili da joj netko drugi, needuciran, vadi posteljicu van, jer tako su to radile zene od kad postoji ljudska vrsta. I bez onih koje su umrle od sepse nakon poroda je ljudska vrsta prezivjela.

----------


## VedranaV

Ne znam iz čega si to zaključila. Ja sam samo htjela da se ograničimo na komplikacije koje nisu izazvane intervencijama.

Kao što rekoh, ne znam, ali ajde, idem nagađati: 
1. za zapetljanu pupčanu vrpcu - kontroliraš otkucaje djetetovog srca, osjećaš da ti se dijete ne spušta
2. loše se spustilo u zdjelicu - osjećaš da se ne spušta, trudovi su bolni, osjećaš ih u leđima
3. prolaps pupčane vrpce - može se osjetiti pupčana vrpca u rodnici, osim toga prolaps je povezan s umjetnim prokidanjem vodenjaka pa to spada u kategoriju komplikacija zbog intervencije
4. prerano odvajanje posteljice - kao što si rekla, krvarenje

----------


## VedranaV

Odgovarala sam na post od Gosta.

----------

majka ne može pri trudovima periodički kontrolirati djetetove otkucaje. taman bila liječnica. stvarno iskusan i stručan liječnik (vjerojatno i neke babice) može neugodnim "kopanjem" otpetljati vrpcu i tako izbjeći carski.

ne znam kako možeš osjetiti pupčanu vrpcu u rodnici. ja nisam osjetila ni da vodenjak izlazi ispred glavice, a glavicu sam osjetila tek kad je dobro raširila međicu. valjda sam preneosjetljiva u tom pogledu.

što se boli tiče, ona mora biti jaka pri kraju poroda i po njoj ne možeš zaključiti izlazi li beba vrhom glavice, licem ili ramenom.

zaključak - rodilja ne može sa sigurnošću prepoznati brojne komplikacije, a često si prognozira smrt, čak i ako se porod odvija idealno.   :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

Neasistirani porod ne znači nužno da je žena sama. Ali, zanima me, zašto misliš da žena sama ne može kontrolirati otkucaje srca?

Isto ne razumijem kako ne bi osjetila pupčanu vrpcu koja je ispala, osim ako nikad prije nije stavila prste u rodnicu. Aha, nisi mislila da bi išla pipati. I opet, zašto bi vodenjak pukao kad glavica nije angažirana?

Bol kod OP i poprečnih položaja - skužiš je za vrijeme trudova, dok još ne počinje izgon.

Za zaključak svaka čast.

----------

neasistirani porod je onaj kada žena nije nadgledana od strane medicinske osobe. bar ja to tako shvaćam.

ne može rodilja pratiti otkucaje jer nema u uhu osjećaj za stetoskop (to se vježba), nema u uhu ritam srca zdravog fetusa čak i ako je liječnica...

ne znam da li bi uz "kidanje" zdjelice pod jakim trudovima osjetila pupčanu vrpcu koja je kliska, topla i ne baš debela. ili bi je skužila prekasno, kad već beba ne dobiva dovoljno krvi, a definitivno je sama ne bi znala vratiti ili namjestiti tako da krv kroz nju ipak teče do dolaska u operacionu salu. 




> Bol kod OP i poprečnih položaja - skužiš je za vrijeme trudova, dok još ne počinje izgon.


vjerojatno to stoji kod žena koje su prošle par savršenih vaginalnih poroda i bar jedan kad dijete nije u idealnom položaju.

----------


## VedranaV

Neasistirani - da, što još uvijek ne znači da je sama.

Za otkucaje srca - može vježbati za vrijeme trudnoće. A po ovom što pišeš ispada kao da je to nemoguće čak i liječnicima, ili?

Prolaps - za početak, ako već inzistiraš na tome da to najčešće nije komplikacija umjetnog prokidanja vodenjaka, ne ispadne li obično pupčana vrpca skroz van pa po tome vidiš da to što visi iz tebe nije bebina glava i upali se lampica? I zar ne bi mogla provjeriti neposredno nakon što joj pukne vodenjak, između trudova, ako već ne vjeruje da bi osjetila da nešto nije u redu ili barem jaku uznemirenost. Treće, ako se to dogodi, vratiš pupčanu vrpcu natrag u rodnicu, postaviš se u četveronožni položaj s ramenima dolje da se pupčana vrpca što manje pritišće i ideš u rodilište.

----------


## VedranaV

Zaboravila sam bol - slažem se da je puno teže prvorotkama, ali ne mislim da moraš proći par savršenih prirodnih (ne samo vaginalnih) i jedan kad položaj nije školski.

----------

vježbanjem slušanja otkucaja u vlastitoj trudnoći ne može se naučiti prepoznati abnormalnosti u ritmu. za to treba preslušati desetke drugih beba, zdravih i onih kod kojih je poremećen ritam. liječnici kojima to nije specijalizacija sigurno da će prije primijetiti da nešto nije u redu od običnih laika, ali ipak po tom pitanju više vjerujem ginekolozima i iskusnim sss primaljama nego primarijusu sa dermatologije. 

velikom postotku žena porod počinje pucanjem vodenjaka, dok je beba još visoko, a trudovi krenu tek satima poslije. ne razumijm što misliš pod "ispadne skroz van". ako je prosj.dužina 55-65cm, ne može baš puno ispasti, a uzemirenost nije osjećaj kojem treba vjerovati, a kako se kome pali lampica u tim trenucima jako je relativno. meni je vodenjak visio desetak centimetra, nisam ga osjećala, a kad sam to vidjela nije mi se nije upalila lampica da je takav slučaj spada pod normalu.  :Embarassed:  

ovo što pišeš o postupanju kod ispadanja pupčane vrpce stoji, ovako na papiru, ali u praksi može izgledati puno drukčije.

kad bi ženska inuticija i informacije skupljene na netu bile dovoljne za vođenje normalnog poroda, sve babice bi mogle na zavod. i ove naše bolničke i one koje vani porađaju doma. dovoljni bi bili ginekolozi specijalizirani za carski rez, a za njega bi bilo dovoljno da rodilja sama utvrdi da joj je potreban.   :Wink:

----------


## VedranaV

Samo da podsjetim, krenuli smo od zapetljane pupčane vrpce kad smo počeli pričati o otkucajima. Početak abnormalnosti u ritmu teško će prepoznati, slažem se. No, može razaznati da srce radi sporije nego što bi trebalo, za to ne trebaš biti doktor znanosti.

Pričaš o velikom postotku žena kojima porod započne pucanjem vodenjaka, dok je beba visoko. Za početak, znaš li koji je to postotak - znači da spontano pukne vodenjak i da je beba visoko? Zanima me, jer babice s kojima kontaktiram nisu u svojem dugogodišnjem radu nikad vidjele da bi nekom ispala pupkovina kod spontanog pucanja vodenjaka. Kod umjetnog prokidanja jesu, kad se ne pazi pa se prokida kad je glavica visoko. Drugo, beba se smješta u zdjelicu u zadnjim tjednima trudnoće, nije više visoko, pa ne razumijem ovo što pišeš da ženama masovno puca vodenjak dok je beba visoko :?.

Pod skroz ispadne van mislim da jedan njen dio izađe iz rodnice.

Još jedan  :? za uznemirenost i da joj ne treba vjerovati. Ja svojoj uznemirenosti vjerujem, uvijek postoji razlog. Pogotovo bih joj vjerovala u trudnoći i u porodu. Mislim da žene znaju puno toga i da osjećaji postoje s razlogom, ne samo da smetaju našoj racionalnosti i dokazuju da nismo baš sasvim normalne. No to vjerojatno nisi ni mislila.

Za to što nisi znala za vodenjak - pa nisi se ni spremala za neasistirani porod  :Wink: .

Kako to misliš da postupanje kod ispadanja pupkovine u praksi može izgledati puno drukčije?

Za zaključak opet pljesak. Krenuli smo od toga kako žena može prepoznati komplikacije kod djeteta. Ili je zaključak zapravo polazno uvjerenje koje pokušavaš dokazati i publici? Ali ajmo onda od toga krenuti, a ne od toga kako žena može prepoznati komplikacije.

----------

ne znam postotke u kojima porod počinje pucanjem vodenjaka dok je beba visoko (a i to spada pod normalni početak poroda). da, šanse su da pupkovina ispadne male, ali postoje.

zapetljala sam se jer sam krenula na dugo i široko. definitivno rodilja teško može prepoznati komplikacije kod bebe i medicinsko osoblje bi pri porodu trebalo preuzeti odgovornost prepoznavanja tih komplikacija i njihovo rješavanje. zar ne stoji tako i u smjernicama? zagovaranje neasistiranog kao jednako vrijedne/sigurne opcije je pljuvanje po važnosti znanja i iskustva kojeg imaju ginekolozi i babice. 

ovo je moj zadnji post na ovu temu. ako netko zna odgovore na konkretna pitanja možda bi nekome pomogli.

----------

